# A flavorful thread with Sour Cream and cHIVEs : Are you hungry yet?



## Relique du Madde

Forked from: the last hive 

Anyone hungry?


----------



## Blackrat

*Eats all the leftovers that Demongirl missed*

Wait, she didn't get here yet?!

*Eats all the food in the Hive*


----------



## Demongirl

*eats all the food in the hive*


----------



## Demongirl

Blackrat said:


> *Eats all the leftovers that Demongirl missed*
> 
> Wait, she didn't get here yet?!
> 
> *Eats all the food in the Hive*




*eats Blackrat*


----------



## Blackrat

Demongirl said:


> *eats Blackrat*




Ooh... That tickles...


----------



## Demongirl

My avatar is a cropping of this:


----------



## Blackrat

Demongirl said:


> Were you a sultry minx?



Well, you wouldn't have believed I was a guy without seeing "the proof" 
I'm getting sadder by every post now. Why did I have to become so masculine...


----------



## Demongirl

Blackrat said:


> Ooh... That tickles...




Well, it should do more than tickle.

Now that the new hive is live and I've eaten all the food in it, I'm calling it a night. Till next time!


----------



## Duskblade

Blackrat said:


> Well, you wouldn't have believed I was a guy without seeing "the proof"
> I'm getting sadder by every post now. Why did I have to become so masculine...




The proof is in the pudding.


----------



## Duskblade

Demongirl said:


> My avatar is a cropping of this:




Phuzzle. I gotta admit that she is a hottie!


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well, you wouldn't have believed I was a guy without seeing "the proof"
> I'm getting sadder by every post now. Why did I have to become so masculine...



 Because there are no female snipers in the Finnish army.


Why did you ask where I lived? Were you going to send me a girl?


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Phuzzle. I gotta admit that she is a hottie!



 Maybe there's hope for you yet.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> The proof is in the pudding.




200 Proof Pudding?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Because there are no female snipers in the Finnish army.



Actually, there are.


> Why did you ask where I lived? Were you going to send me a girl?



I was thinking about that. A hottie friend of mine who lives in Chicago has been complaining about not finding any nice guys.

I guess that's a bit far away from you...


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> 200 Proof Pudding?



 Pudding shots. yummy


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> 200 Proof Pudding?




Sure, why not?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Actually, there are.



work with me here.lol



Blackrat said:


> I was thinking about that. I hottie friend of mine who lives in Chicago has been complaining about not finding any nice guys.
> 
> I guess that's a bit far away from you...



 It's more than a days drive. several hundred miles if not over 1000. But if she's interested in a guy like me I have the time off and the money to make trips a couple of times a year if a woman is willing to make the same sacrifice. 

I'm a nice guy but not good looking enough to score a hottie.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Maybe there's hope for you yet.




It is possible for a straight person to call am member of their own gender 'hot'.


----------



## Duskblade

I think my ears have had enough. Four hours of radio, even with $140 headphones is too much. My poor ears need a break.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> It's more than a days drive. several hundred miles if not over 1000.




That's the problem of calling US a single country. It's too darned big. At the longest part, Finland is only 1000 miles long. In US, that's the distance between three adjacent states...


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> It is possible for a straight person to call am member of their own gender 'hot'.



 I know. I was making a joke. It's rare that you'd find another straight man saying a man is hot. lol


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> That's the problem of calling US a single country. It's too darned big. At the longest part, Finland is only 1000 miles long. In US, that's the distance between three adjacent states...



 We are pretty spread out around here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hey rat...  Sven grappled the swat truck!!


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!

Relique, I like what you've done with the place


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Forked from: the last hive



Good thread title, Relique.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Hey rat... Sven grappled the swat truck!!



 He was trying to hump the swat truck.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> That's the problem of calling US a single country. It's too darned big. At the longest part, Finland is only 1000 miles long. In US, that's the distance between three adjacent states...




Don't worry about that.  Several states have and are in the process of declaring sovereignty.  It's only a matter of time before succession begins.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't worry about that.  Several states have and are in the process of declaring sovereignty.  It's only a matter of time before succession begins.




Yes, I'm well versed in Shadowrun lore


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> Relique, I like what you've done with the place




I made dip.



Knightfall said:


> Good thread title, Relique.




I figured someone always eats the food in the hive during the first three posts... so it felt natural.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Hey rat...  Sven grappled the swat truck!!




Well get to making the post


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yes, I'm well versed in Shadowrun lore



 I'm well on my way to being an Ork.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> I figured someone always eats the food in the hive during the first three posts... so it felt natural.



So true. 

Anyway, I'm off to bed. 

Goodnight,


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Yes, I'm well versed in Shadowrun lore




Speaking of which, its well into 2009..

Where are my cybernetic limb replacements


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Speaking of which, its well into 2009..
> 
> Where are my cybernetic limb replacements




Or color/lenght changing hair implements?


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Or color/lenght changing hair implements?





Jetpacks?

Holidays on the moon?

Flying cars?

80's scifi lied to me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Holidays on the moon?




You're lucky you didn't go on that holiday. Didn't you hear, the Moon left orbit ten years ago: Space: 1999 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Aeson

looks like we lost the wimmenz. I guess they got turned on enough and went to take care of business leaving us to hang.


----------



## Aeson

Hey Rat. Got a picture of your friend in Chicago?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Hey Rat. Got a picture of your friend in Chicago?




Not at hand, no


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Well get to making the post




I am    I had to create a picture of the assassin...   Stupid named villains..


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Not at hand, no




 Maybe you will later.

I did some checking. It's about 710 miles which should be about a 12 hour drive. A lot better than I thought.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I know. I was making a joke. It's rare that you'd find another straight man saying a man is hot. lol



Except maybe in the Hive 

I quite often say that men are hot or good looking if they are 

Cause I know how attractive I think I am so I just use that logic on other males its not difficult 

Apparently I have to get hold of that White Navy Officer uniform that Richard Gere wears in that film, I got told as an off hand thing on the first date and she was suprised when I mentioned later, apparently your not supposed to remember stuff, but I'm a good listener I'll remember interesting tidbits for use later


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Except maybe in the Hive
> 
> I quite often say that men are hot or good looking if they are
> 
> Cause I know how attractive I think I am so I just use that logic on other males its not difficult
> 
> Apparently I have to get hold of that White Navy Officer uniform that Richard Gere wears in that film, I got told as an off hand thing on the first date and she was suprised when I mentioned later, apparently your not supposed to remember stuff, but I'm a good listener I'll remember interesting tidbits for use later




Well, many women like uniforms. Apparently I look very hot when wearing an old red army trenchcoat . Even my lez' sis' said so, which was actually a bit scary


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well, many women like uniforms. Apparently I look very hot when wearing an old red army trenchcoat . Even my lez' sis' said so, which was actually a bit scary



 Is there anything you don't look hot in? You're starting to sound a bit narcissistic.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Damnit, how come I always miss out on all the fun?


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Damnit, how come I always miss out on all the fun?



 My guess is you sleep through it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> My guess is you sleep through it.




I was awake; I was watching TV. If I would have guesseed that three horny women were online I'd have been here.


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> Damnit, how come I always miss out on all the fun?



I thought you were strictly no nibbling and stuff Rev?

I lost interest in that as soon as I found it when playing the Discworld MUD  encountered it twice ever 

I'm here for the Zaney wackyness, witty remarks, geek humor and personal stories


----------



## Relique du Madde

I posted the reactions / npc actions in the game...  if you read the post reread it in 5 minutes since I'm going to post an image on it (I have to post it onto my website first)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> I thought you were strictly no nibbling and stuff Rev.




That doesn't mean that I can't make witty remarks.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> I was awake; I was watching TV. If I would have guesseed that three horny women were online I'd have been here.



 I don't know if all 3 of them were but it seemed like Demongirl was.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> I thought you were strictly no nibbling and stuff Rev?
> 
> I lost interest in that as soon as I found it when playing the Discworld MUD  encountered it twice ever
> 
> I'm here for the Zaney wackyness, witty remarks, geek humor and personal stories



 Not here for the hanky panky?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Is there anything you don't look hot in? You're starting to sound a bit narcissistic.




Well... No 

Okay, I don't look good in my work uniform. And I sure as hell don't look good when not wearing anything. And I don't look good in a dress anymore. Nor in tracksuit...

But when I take time to make me look good, I do. I think that trenchcoat is one of the few things that I wear casually and still look good in it. It's older model of this, and lacks the shoulder straps and sleeve ensignia: http://www.russianarsenal.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_7&products_id=657

Besides, I am a bit narcissistic


----------



## Aeson

I just noticed when I looked at my recept from Walmart that I was charged twice for one game I bought. It was over 24 hours ago. I wonder if I can get something done about it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I just noticed when I looked at my recept from Walmart that I was charged twice for one game I bought. It was over 24 hours ago. I wonder if I can get something done about it.




You should be able to.

What game did you get?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well... No
> 
> Okay, I don't look good in my work uniform. And I sure as hell don't look good when not wearing anything. And I don't look good in a dress anymore. Nor in tracksuit...
> 
> But when I take time to make me look good, I do. I think that trenchcoat is one of the few things that I wear casually and still look good in it. It's like this, but lacks the shoulder straps and sleeve ensignia: http://www.russianarsenal.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_7&products_id=657
> 
> Besides, I am a bit narcissistic



 At least you're a honest narcissist.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Not here for the hanky panky?



Nope don't think I've ever partaken in it in my time here 

Its not that I'm a prude, anything but however I don't find it as entertaining as other things 

I'm quite good with the ol' written word for these things but I like to keep it between me and the woman in question


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> You should be able to.
> 
> What game did you get?



 I'm not sure which game was rung up twice. It just has a number. I bought Mass Effect, Dead or Alive Extreme and a Might & Magic game. 

The problem is my schedule. I don't know if there will be a manager on duty when I get off work and can get there.  I don't want to stay up late or go back out once I get home. I've already tried calling but no one answered.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Nope don't think I've ever partaken in it in my time here
> 
> Its not that I'm a prude, anything but however I don't find it as entertaining as other things
> 
> I'm quite good with the ol' written word for these things but I like to keep it between me and the woman in question



 I don't blame you. I fell into the trap and now it's all I'm known for. It's a bad habit to break but I think I'm doing ok so far.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> At least you're a honest narcissist.




There's nothing wrong in liking yourself .

As long as it doesn't take ill proportions


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> There's nothing wrong in liking yourself .
> 
> As long as it doesn't take ill proportions



 I know. I wish I liked myself more.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> There's nothing wrong in liking yourself .
> 
> As long as it doesn't take ill proportions



Indeed


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I know. I wish I liked myself more.




Find something you really look good in and start wearing it more often. Try well tailored pinstripe suit for example. Believe me, it does wonders to your self-image


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> As long as it doesn't take ill proportions




Like a 14' Lizard.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Find something you really look good in and start wearing it more often. Try well tailored pinstripe suit for example. Believe me, it does wonders to your self-image



 It would take a lot of money for me to have a tailored suit. I wouldn't even begin to know where to look for a tailor to make one for me.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> It would take a lot of money for me to have a tailored suit. I wouldn't even begin to know where to look for a tailor to make one for me.




Well not necessarily one tailored specifically for you, I rather meant finding a store that sells well made suits, instead of just some regular business wear. It's still a bit expencive but nothing compared to actually suit tailored for you


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I miss Goldmoon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Why is it thart the older you get, the more you pine to recreate your youth? Dispite my efforts to buy the movies and music to simulate the 80s, it just isn't working. 

Maybe it has something to do with my dad's departure from the land of the living.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well not necessarily one tailored specifically for you, I rather meant finding a store that sells well made suits, instead of just some regular business wear. It's still a bit expencive but nothing compared to actually suit tailored for you



 Still a nice suit would be expensive. I don't have many chances to wear one either. 


Reveille said:


> I miss Goldmoon.



 Me too.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Why is it thart the older you get, the more you pine to recreate your youth? Dispite my efforts to buy the movies and music to simulate the 80s, it just isn't working.
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with my dad's departure from the land of the living.



 We can't recreate our youth no matter how hard we try. Past experiences are colored by other past experiences. In order to do that you have to forget your past.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ultimate Death Match Sudden Death:  LARA CROFT vs SARAH CONNOR!   It's a 24 hour poll.... so vote now!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> In order to do that you have to forget your past.




I don't want to.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I don't want to.




I think it's a mark of a good life if you were given a chance to relive your life and you would do things the same or at least change the minor things.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> I don't want to.



 Then don't try to relive the past.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I think it's a mark of a good life if you were given a chance to relive your life and you would do things the same or at least change the minor things.




I f*cked up a lot in my teenage years. Everything before that is sublime.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Ultimate Death Match Sudden Death:  LARA CROFT vs SARAH CONNOR!   It's a 24 hour poll.... so vote now!!




Why is this necessary?


----------



## Ginnel

Nice to hear Wade, people enjoying roleplaying is goooood stuff 

I enjoyed my 4e session last night too and looking for to 3.5 tonight


----------



## Blackrat

I've been thinking about yet another alternate history campaign. This time a pulpy WWI setting.

The specific alt points in history
-The 1917 revolution fails and drives Russian Empire into a prolonged civil war
-Sep. 20th 1918 evening Sgt. Popkin finds a bottle of brandy and gets so drunk that he can't shoot straight the next day... (Read the article, maybe you'll realise this has interesting consequences)
-The Attack on Hindenburg line fails horribly

So the result would be that the war doesn't end so soon and might well continue to the 20's. Add in some pulp elements and it might become very interesting...


----------



## Aeson

I just got home from the store. They gave me credit back for the error. The cashier from last night was there today and she remembered me and that I had 3 game not 4.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> I f*cked up a lot in my teenage years. Everything before that is sublime.



 I'm sure some of us know how that is. I was a screw up also. My childhood was not a good one. I would not want to repeat it. I would like to change it if I could.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I just got home from the store. They gave me credit back for the error. The cashier from last night was there today and she remembered me and that I had 3 game not 4.



Mass Effect is a good game  I enjoyed it not quite perfect but still good  My guy was a weathered Oriental person with scars and a shaved head he was cool


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Mass Effect is a good game  I enjoyed it not quite perfect but still good  My guy was a weathered Oriental person with scars and a shaved head he was cool



 I went with the stock guy they had. I didn't get far. Made planet fall and hooked up with the chick. The games not bad so far.


----------



## Aeson

I wonder what happened to Kill Zone. She voted in some of the polls Relique has but hasn't posted anything in a month.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I went with the stock guy they had. I didn't get far. Made planet fall and hooked up with the chick. The games not bad so far.




Liked the game too. First time round I played the Sneak/Soldier mix, and second time full Soldier.

It gets a bit repetive with the missions but the plot is really good.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Liked the game too. First time round I played the Sneak/Soldier mix, and second time full Soldier.
> 
> It gets a bit repetive with the missions but the plot is really good.



 I hope the story is good. I haven't gotten too far into it.


----------



## Aeson

I forgot this earlier. I ordered a hard copy of The Collected Book of Experimental Might. I was one of the first 500 so my copy is signed by Monty Cook. If I ever make it to Con that he's at I'm going to get him to sign it again in person.


----------



## Blackrat

Pu! I was hoping to get some comments on that campaign idea from you guys...


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Pu! I was hoping to get some comments on that campaign idea from you guys...



Soz blackrat, real life stuff doesn't grab me and I'm not a history buff so I can't comment on that part.

Of course if you added superpowers or mechs or even as my friend did was to invent a Furry (anthropamorphic animals like captain bucky o'hare) WWII game where carnivores were the axis and Herbivores were the allies , I'd be all over it.

Captain Jack Rabbit or General Pachyderm were my two character options for that but never got to play it.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I've been thinking about yet another alternate history campaign. This time a pulpy WWI setting.
> 
> The specific alt points in history
> -The 1917 revolution fails and drives Russian Empire into a prolonged civil war
> -Sep. 20th 1918 evening Sgt. Popkin finds a bottle of brandy and gets so drunk that he can't shoot straight the next day... (Read the article, maybe you'll realise this has interesting consequences)
> -The Attack on Hindenburg line fails horribly
> 
> So the result would be that the war doesn't end so soon and might well continue to the 20's. Add in some pulp elements and it might become very interesting...






Blackrat said:


> Pu! I was hoping to get some comments on that campaign idea from you guys...



 Alternate histories can be cool. See where you can go with it because it's interesting so far.


----------



## Aeson

I just got finished working out. I have a program for my xbox that runs you through a fitness program. You do not want to see me trying some of these exercises.lol I used it a few years ago with some good results. I stopped using it and ended up putting weight back on. I can't believe that I put on that much weight. I'm working on taking it back off. I'd like to reach the weight I was in August of 05 when I stopped using it.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I just got finished working out. I have a program for my xbox that runs you through a fitness program. You do not want to see me trying some of these exercises.lol I used it a few years ago with some good results. I stopped using it and ended up putting weight back on. I can't believe that I put on that much weight. I'm working on taking it back off. I'd like to reach the weight I was in August of 05 when I stopped using it.



 
its getting too light too early to put if off any further so I should really start my running EDIT: (translation walking/jogging) again.


----------



## Ginnel

Living wall apparently

Cool hey?


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> its getting too light too early to put if off any further so I should really start my running EDIT: (translation walking/jogging) again.



 I prefer to walk at night. Fewer people to see me. I also do my workout with the TV as only light source. You should make no excuses. If it wasn't a heavy rain this morning I would have gone for my morning walk after work also. I didn't want to soak my car seats afterwards. An excuse but a good one.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Living wall apparently
> 
> Cool hey?



 Looks like frog country. Is that France?


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Looks like frog country. Is that France?



mais oui, mon amis.

True there is no time like the present, wonder how I can fit it into my schedule  I found running more embarassing when I started than I did doing live role playing, though I mostly got over it after a while.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

You guys like my new avatar?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> You guys like my new avatar?




It's hard to see. It seems like some symbol but I'd like to see it bigger to know what it is...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> It's hard to see. It seems like some symbol but I'd like to see it bigger to know what it is...




[sblock=Bigger]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Bigger




Ah, now I see. I have no idea what it's supposed to be, but it seems like something from somewhere where Pi is 3.0 
I like it


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat, I need your help with Latin translations again.

I'd like to know the following words translated into Latin:

Clone
Twin(s)
Gemini
Dragon
Wyrm

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Ah, now I see. I have no idea what it's supposed to be, but it seems like something from somewhere where Pi is 3.0
> I like it




It struck me as quite magical.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> I was thinking about that. A hottie friend of mine who lives in Chicago has been complaining about not finding any nice guys.



Chicago, in February. . . hmmm.
Tomorrow's high, 23 F (-5 C)

Phoenix in February:
Tomorrow's high, 72 F (22 C)

Perhaps she is just living in the wrong city.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Looks like frog country. Is that France?



Nope, never been.

...

Oh!    THAT frog country.


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hive!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Nope, never been.
> 
> ...
> 
> Oh!    THAT frog country.




*dances on the ceiling*

*Waves at hafrog*

Mornin!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> Morning Hive!




Come on Galeros, dance with me on the ceiling!


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> Morning Hive!



Heigh-oh!


Reveille said:


> *dances on the ceiling*
> 
> *Waves at hafrog*
> 
> Mornin!



*looks up*
*gets down*


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Blackrat, I need your help with Latin translations again.
> 
> I'd like to know the following words translated into Latin:
> 
> Clone
> Twin(s)
> Gemini
> Dragon
> Wyrm
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Clone - there really is no proper translation 

Twins/Gemini - Gemini is already latin, plural form of Geminus meaning "twin". Also not bad translation for clone.

Dragon - Draco

Wyrm is just derived from proto-germanic word for snake, which in turn translates as Serpens or Anguis.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> Come on Galeros, dance with me on the ceiling!




*Dances on the walls*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> *looks up*
> *gets down*




Listening to some Lionel Ritchie over here. Guess which song. 

Been up since 5:30 pm last night. I feel wired.


----------



## Wereserpent

I will be back in a couple of hours!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Clone - there really is no proper translation
> 
> Twins/Gemini - Gemini is already latin, plural form of Geminus meaning "twin". Also not bad translation for clone.
> 
> Dragon - Draco
> 
> Wyrm is just derived from proto-germanic word for snake, which in turn translates as Serpens or Anguis.




Thanks again. Geminus Anguis will be the name of my character for this game. 

Oddly enough, he's a Gemini born in the year of the dragon. Like me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> I will be back in a couple of hours!




And it's time for me to pop in the shower. 

I'll be back much, much later.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Clone - there really is no proper translation



Heh, so I was using this to try and find something.

It suggests the word for "mirror" used figuratively for a copy, closests I could come.  Of course the downside is that the latin for mirror is speculum.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Heh, so I was using this to try and find something.
> 
> It suggests the word for "mirror" used figuratively for a copy, closests I could come.  Of course the downside is that the latin for mirror is speculum.




Try and put "scabbard" into that translator . Medical terms are funny indeed.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Try and put "scabbard" into that translator . Medical terms are funny indeed.



Yup, that could make for an akward character name.


----------



## The_Warlock

Reveille said:


> Like a 14' Lizard.




If the codpiece fits...


----------



## WhatGravitas

hafrogman said:


> Yup, that could make for an akward character name.



Or a game with shades of Austin Powers...

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Wereserpent

Afternoon Hivers!


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Chicago, in February. . . hmmm.
> Tomorrow's high, 23 F (-5 C)
> 
> Phoenix in February:
> Tomorrow's high, 72 F (22 C)
> 
> Perhaps she is just living in the wrong city.




Not if she likes having nipple ripped bras...


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Not if she likes having nipple ripped bras...



Quiet, you.  I'm TRYING to lure the smoking hottie to me with my toasting warmie weather.


----------



## The_Warlock

If she's smoking, 1) Someone has already used her to ward off their northern chill, and 2) Failed to aerate properly while setting up the kindling.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Can anyone guess which hiver has been up for nearly 25 hours?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mmm...ys crem. Is Creme.

Ice Cream.

Damnit Blackrat, Sven is starting to rub off on me.


----------



## Aeson

I may have to find a new place to live. I've been renting my parent's house for awhile. They're thinking of letting it be forclosed on because they owe too much on it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:


> I may have to find a new place to live. I've been renting my parent's house for awhile. They're thinking of letting it be forclosed on because they owe too much on it.



It's because of things like that that cause people to tell me to hurry up and graduate.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:


> It's because of things like that that cause people to tell me to hurry up and graduate.



 Hurry up and graduate you lazy bum.


----------



## Jdvn1

Heh, it's not like I could do anything to fix the current situation!


----------



## Relique du Madde

That is why I think our government has been screwing the pooch when it came to what's been happening with everything.  Obama now wants to give mortgage relief, but the thing is, BUSH should have did that when he has his stimulus bill instead of just giving the banks a blank check.  Instead of putting mortgage relief in her stimulus bill, Pelosi decided to put every liberal pet project into it because she could think of before giving that money to the people who need it, those who are about to be thrown out of their homes?  It's almost like this country is looking for a reason to build FEMA camps in hopes of making everyone subservience to government assistance.


----------



## Aeson

My parents don't need a bailout. They need to stop being so generous to their children.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:


> Heh, it's not like I could do anything to fix the current situation!



 It's all the clones you have to feed. Feed a few to the other clones and you should be ok for awhile.


----------



## Blackrat

Coffee!!!

Yeah, my quitting quit...


----------



## Relique du Madde

:^/  It's like every comedian based scatch show on comedy central sucks...  


On a side note,  Best Buy back ordered Street Fighter Collector's edition... Not being able to beat people up and getting a little statue of an anime chick with big boobies for two more weeks makes me a sad panda.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> :^/  It's like every comedian based scatch show on comedy central sucks...
> 
> 
> On a side note,  Best Buy back ordered Street Fighter Collector's edition... Not being able to beat people up and getting a little statue of an anime chick with big boobies for two more weeks makes me a sad panda.




I didn't order the collector's edition but my regular copy shipped yesterday! It should arrive today . A whole day ahead of release schedule! It makes me a happy rat


----------



## Knightfall

FYI...

World of Kulan social group - PbP Campaign!?!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I didn't order the collector's edition but my regular copy shipped yesterday! It should arrive today . A whole day ahead of release schedule! It makes me a happy rat




Evil rodent!  


I'm debating on canceling the order or not.  I'm pretty sure i might be able to find the collector edition near by.  If not, I'll see how gitty I get when I hold the box at the store...  since that migth force me to buy the game and cancel order on the spot.


----------



## Blackrat

What platform are you getting it to Relique?


----------



## Blackrat

*Pokes Relique with a sharp stick*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> What platform are you getting it to Relique?




XBox 360



Blackrat said:


> *Pokes Relique with a sharp stick*




Ack!  I was working on a flow chart...  My programming teacher wants the class to make a flow chart for "Papper Rock Scissors"


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> XBox 360



Cool. You have it plugged to the web? Got the Gold Account? I can beat you senseless? 



> Ack!  I was working on a flow chart...  My programming teacher wants the class to make a flow chart for "Papper Rock Scissors"




Whuh? That can't be hard...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Cool. You have it plugged to the web? Got the Gold Account? I can beat you senseless?




Nope.  But now that I could afford a wireless antenna for my 360 I'm thinking of getting one.



Blackrat said:


> Whuh? That can't be hard...




It's not hard.... but it's huge. and very annoying.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Nope.  But now that I could afford a wireless antenna for my 360 I'm thinking of getting one.




Do get it . I need to get gold account again too, and it'd be nice to have someone I know to play against.


----------



## Aeson

I've been encouraged by my room mate to connect the 360 to the router so we can play online. I don't want to pay a fee to do it though.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I've been encouraged by my room mate to connect the 360 to the router so we can play online. I don't want to pay a fee to do it though.




The gold account which enables playing online costs $50 for one year. That's not too bad IMO considering it's about the same as one new game.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> The gold account which enables playing online costs $50 for one year. That's not too bad IMO considering it's about the same as one new game.



 I'm thinking about it. Stop with your high pressure tactics already will you.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I'm thinking about it. Stop with your high pressure tactics already will you.




Get to it, and get the SF4 so I can beat you with Blanka


----------



## Relique du Madde

AAAAArrrrggghhh!!!  *Hear's something in the news about the octo-mom and cringes in anger as a result of the new background findings that has been released*..

If only Street Fighter had a custom character mode... cuz I so want to Shuryuken her into oblivion...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Holy crap it's only 12:45 here.....  I thought it was later.


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Get to it, and get the SF4 so I can beat you with Blanka



 You'll have to buy me dinner and take me to a show before I let you beat me with your Blanka.


----------



## Aeson

So, I'm thinking of going to university. There is an online school with a campus near work. Depending on the schedule I can get I might be able to work it out. With online classes and maybe some in a class room. I want to get a 4 year degree because it appears you'll need one to bag groceries at Walmart in a couple of years. Every job I look at wants a 4 year degree. You don't even have to have a degree in the field the job is in. What kind of crack is that?


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Get to it, and get the SF4 so I can beat you with Blanka






Aeson said:


> You'll have to buy me dinner and take me to a show before I let you beat me with your Blanka.




Oi! You two! Get a room!


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Oi! You two! Get a room!



 Can we use your room?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> You'll have to buy me dinner and take me to a show before I let you beat me with your Blanka.






Phaezen said:


> Oi! You two! Get a room!






Aeson said:


> Can we use your room?




Sorry dear, I have a headache...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blanka?  Psssst.. what ever.  It's all about Chun Li, Sakura, and Ryu.... in hot female action.

If only Capcon put in a DoA bikini mode..


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Sorry dear, I have a headache...



 You're just as much a tease as the other girls. 


Relique du Madde said:


> Blanka? Psssst.. what ever. It's all about Chun Li, Sakura, and Ryu.... in hot female action.
> 
> If only Capcon put in a DoA bikini mode..



 I'd be more likely to play it if they did. DoA Extreme is nothing but the girls on the beach playing different games.


----------



## Aeson

I'm so tired. I want to go home and go to bed.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> You're just as much a tease as the other girls.




Yeah, but I have bigger beard .


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, but I have bigger beard .



 Have you seen Demongirl's beard? We're talking bearded lady time here.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, but I have bigger beard .





Obligatory Dwarf quote

What you need is a 200 pound dwarven woman with a beard you can hang on to

/Obligatory Dwarf quote


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Obligatory Dwarf quote
> 
> What you need is a 200 pound dwarven woman with a beard you can hang on to
> 
> /Obligatory Dwarf quote










I made a compromise between 3e dwarves and 4e dwarves. My campaigns now have dwarven women with sideburns


----------



## Ginnel

Ahhh so, you think your skills worthy Rat?

*strikes a pose with a 360 controller*

Street Fighter, will be purchased tomorrow I imagine, not sure if both me and my brother will get a copy, hmm in fact I doubt we will but there'll be one floating around the house at the least 

Now if I'll be around this weekend to kick your ass is another question, although should definately be on Sunday some time


----------



## Aeson

The cat and the rat are in a spat.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Ahhh so, you think your skills worthy Rat?
> 
> *strikes a pose with a 360 controller*
> 
> Street Fighter, will be purchased tomorrow I imagine, not sure if both me and my brother will get a copy, hmm in fact I doubt we will but there'll be one floating around the house at the least
> 
> Now if I'll be around this weekend to kick your ass is another question, although should definately be on Sunday some time



Well, I need to re-up my gold account but if you're getting the game I could do that before the weekend.

Did you get the Soul Calibur btw? We talked about that too when it was coming out, but our match never took place


----------



## Relique du Madde

That'sanother game i need to get.... Ivy's bounce ftw!


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Well, I need to re-up my gold account but if you're getting the game I could do that before the weekend.
> 
> Did you get the Soul Calibur btw? We talked about that too when it was coming out, but our match never took place



I haven't seen it at the £19.99 price mark I was after yet, I keep looking though


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> That'sanother game i need to get.... Ivy's bounce ftw!




'Twas a bit of a disappointment. The game that is, not Ivy :drool:. But it's good fun to beat your friends at, so I don't regret getting it. And it's custom character builder is awesome.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good morning hivers! 

You'd after being awake for 27.5 hours my body would need more than 6 hours worth of sleep.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Good morning hivers!
> 
> You'd after being awake for 27.5 hours my body would need more than 6 hours worth of sleep.




Nah, sleeping is overrated. What you need is just good coffee


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Nah, sleeping is overrated. What you need is just good coffee




I'm 9/10 of the way to my second cup.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Reveille said:


> Mmm...ys crem. Is Creme.
> 
> Ice Cream.
> 
> Damnit Blackrat, Sven is starting to rub off on me.




What? No comment?


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> Good morning hivers!
> 
> You'd after being awake for 27.5 hours my body would need more than 6 hours worth of sleep.



What it needs and what it takes are two completely different things unfortunately.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> What? No comment?






Sven is charismatic guy. Ofcourse his accent rubs on to others


----------



## Relique du Madde

Gnomes have become the new halflings.... in 4e.    Someone posted the Gnome secton from pb2 on flicker and it saids gnomes are between 3 foot 2 an3 foot 8..


----------



## Angel Tarragon

ATTN: USA Hivers.

Check with your local Staples. I bought a 16 gig (actually 15 gig) SanDisk MicroCruzer yesterday fo $30. It's a damn sight better the the MSRP of $80. It's an instant rebate, so you don't have to hassle with the mail to save money on this deal.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Gnomes have become the new halflings.... in 4e.    Someone posted the Gnome secton from pb2 on flicker and it saids gnomes are between 3 foot 2 an3 foot 8..




You got a link?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Flickr Photo Download: S1051698

Flickr Photo Download: S1051699


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Flickr Photo Download: S1051698
> 
> Flickr Photo Download: S1051699




For once, I think I love Gnomes.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Flickr Photo Download: S1051698
> 
> Flickr Photo Download: S1051699




<3 4e Gnomes


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Flickr Photo Download: S1051698
> 
> Flickr Photo Download: S1051699






Reveille said:


> For once, I think I love Gnomes.






Phaezen said:


> <3 4e Gnomes




Meh...

Yeah, I'm a party pooper.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Phaezen said:


> <3 4e Gnomes




3E and older I always found them uninspiring.


----------



## Blackrat

Yea, I got a tabletop group! My GF, my friend and his GF (who is my GF's best friend). We'll be playing SW saga and today is character creation day.

We are having at least a Female Wookiee with Bright Red Fur


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> We are having at least a Female Wookiee with Bright Red Fur




That should come in handy when she's in heat...

Han solo:  Chewie, you're bleeding, where were you hit?
Chewbacca:  Growl.. Rawr..growl.
Han Solo: Sorry, I never knew you were female...  Easy mistake..


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> That should come in handy when she's in heat...
> 
> Han solo:  Chewie, you're bleeding, where were you hit?
> Chewbacca:  Growl.. Rawr..growl.
> Han Solo: Sorry, I never knew you were female...  Easy mistake..






She even promised that if the others don't take shyriwook language, she'll just growls and howls her comments


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> She even promised that if the others don't take shyriwook language, she'll just growls and howls her comments



I did that on a star wars D20 game played a wookie special agent got out muscled by a trandoshan bleh  though i was a weak wookie  

Hrrrrrrrrnnnnn! Aooourrrrr


----------



## Aeson

I'd like to play in a good Star Wars game some time. I've never really got the chance. Hell I'd play in a bad Star Wars game just to play.


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> I did that on a star wars D20 game played a wookie special agent got out muscled by a trandoshan bleh  though i was a weak wookie
> 
> Hrrrrrrrrnnnnn! Aooourrrrr





For whats its worth, my favourite Star Wars character was an Ewok force adept which I played as a shaman, using the powers as his magic.  Good fun


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> For whats its worth, my favourite Star Wars character was an Ewok force adept which I played as a shaman, using the powers as his magic. Good fun



I think I've posted my favourite Star Wars character ever here before

Zico Mephritz

a Xexto gunman/tech head 
who because of his simple short sentances high pitched voice and perchant for just blowing things up never got asked to hack the computer systems or anything like that.

Xexto - Wookieepedia, the Star Wars Wiki

He had a hat like the one in the picture but more of a spike on it, he started off with 4 pistols (with a customer silencer on them which made them louder) then progressed into carrying around 2x modified blaster cannons.

I've only played in 3 games myself but for one of those game it had a fairly high mortality rate I think we had at least 7 changes of characters with 5 players in the game (none from a Total Party Kill) So I've had the chance to try out quite a few different concepts


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I remember playing a Cerean Noble/Crime Lord once. 

But the best character name was certainly that of a Pilot - Han Duo.  It wasn't my character, though.


----------



## Blackrat

*Eats all the demons in the Hive*


----------



## The_Warlock

What about the Devils, Daemons, and Demodands?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Need this for elsewhere, can't think of any better place to upload it.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Need this for elsewhere, can't think of any better place to upload it.




What do you need a sign for public beach for?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> *Eats all the demons in the Hive*




as opposed to eating all the food or tech in the hive?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> What do you need a sign for public beach for?




Actually, thats the Water rune from Arcana Evolved.

I need it for a pbp game.


----------



## Blackrat

The_Warlock said:


> What about the Devils, Daemons, and Demodands?




Well I need the demodands for brewing coffee, the devils make for good lackeys and I happen to like daemons. Besides, I haven't seen any of those in the Hive, but I do know there are demons...


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Actually, thats the Water rune from Arcana Evolved.
> 
> I need it for a pbp game.




Eh, it looks a bit like a sign for public beach.
[sblock=These can be on blue base as well]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Eh, it looks a bit like a sign for public beach.
> [sblock=These can be on blue base as well]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]




I'm not seeing whatever is supposed to be in the spolier block.

EDIT: Oh sure, noew I see it.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I'm not seeing whatever is supposed to be in the spolier block.




Interesting... It was supposed to be the finnish road sign for public beach. I'll try to find some other source for it then.


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> Well I need the demodands for brewing coffee...




Hmm, tarry, slimy, or shaggy blends. Intriguing...


----------



## Blackrat

How about this Rev: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3e/Uintipaikka_773a.svg


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Interesting... It was supposed to be the finnish road sign for public beach. I'll try to find some other source for it then.




Did you change it, because it seems to work for me?


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Did you change it, because it seems to work for me?




No it works fine for me too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Arcana Evolved Elemental Runes


----------



## Blackrat

Well, at least the rest of them don't look like traffic signs 

Ten minutes of efficient work time left, then I'm off to run the first gaming session in nearly half a year.


----------



## Blackrat

Bye!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well, at least the rest of them don't look like traffic signs
> 
> Ten minutes of efficient work time left, then I'm off to run the first gaming session in nearly half a year.




:jealous: 

Have fun!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

WTF? A dancing smurf?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> WTF? A dancing smurf?




Dancing? 

And it's no Hypersmurf, so disappointing. I feel smurfed.


----------



## Relique du Madde

/mad


KLSX 97.1 is changing formats....  It used to be talk radio (with a male demograpgic) and it is now  Top 40 crap!!!  Grrrr!!!

I hope someone in the LA area decides to go Talk because I'd hate it if my favorite show FrostyheidiandFrank ends up going out of state.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> /mad
> 
> 
> KLSX 97.1 is changing formats....  It used to be talk radio (with a male demograpgic) and it is now  Top 40 crap!!!  Grrrr!!!
> 
> I hope someone in the LA area decides to go Talk because I'd hate it if my favorite show FrostyheidiandFrank ends up going out of state.




Happens all the time really, especialy rock stations that go top 40.  Irritates the living something out of me


----------



## The_Warlock

Phaezen said:
			
		

> Irritates the _*living something*_ out of me




You should have that looked at...It never worked out well for John Hurt.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What's insane is that the radio station was making a killing ratings wise but the only reason they ended up doing the switch was because CBS wanted more $$ and the easiest way to make money in the radio industry is by doing top 40.  :/


----------



## Phaezen

The_Warlock said:


> You should have that looked at...It never worked out well for John Hurt.




I have a cream for it


----------



## The_Warlock

Phaezen said:


> I have a cream for it




A CREAM? For chest bursting alien parasites?!!? You, sir, are set to be a millionaire!


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> What's insane is that the radio station was making a killing ratings wise but the only reason they ended up doing the switch was because CBS wanted more $$ and the easiest way to make money in the radio industry is by doing top 40.  :/




its all about the advertising $$ at the end of the day.

Sadly

It ends up with me listening to CDs in my car because all the local stations are playing the same rubbish.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Phaezen said:


> its all about the advertising $$ at the end of the day.
> 
> Sadly
> 
> It ends up with me listening to CDs in my car because all the local stations are playing the same rubbish.




My favorite local radio station, the KYOT 95.5 FM is well known in the Valley of the Sun. Smooth jazz all the time. It even has Dave Koz (a famous jazz musician) hosting the Smooth Ride at 5 weekday evening show. Four to six times a day the station will have an hour of commercial free music. 

It doesn't get any better than the KYOT in my opinion. You can even listen to the KYOT on your iPhone and iPod Touch. Just go to iheart radio and search for KYOT. Wherever you are, if you have an internet connection you can listen to the KYOT.

 Sorry if this is coming across as an advert, I just really love the KYOT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Street fighter is evil.... such an evil game..


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> What's insane is that the radio station was making a killing ratings wise but the only reason they ended up doing the switch was because CBS wanted more $$ and the easiest way to make money in the radio industry is by doing top 40.  :/



Relique, that's too bad. It's always tough when a local radio station changes format. I'm glad that my favorite local radio station continues to ROCK!

Here's the web site: Home Page | The Bear Rocks

And you can listen here: The Bear Rocks Player |


----------



## Relique du Madde

What sucks is listening to all of the "last radio shows" they been doing.  If I didn't have to pick up my little brother from school tomorrow I would drive to LA because the afternoon show is throwing a party and invited all their listeners to show up at their station.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I feel stupid...   I forgot to close a browser window and as a result I accidently put my death match in the PBP occ forem.   I hope the mods sees my reporting message and moves it very soon.


----------



## Relique du Madde

So... appearantly the saying "A bunch of trained monkeys can write bill better then that piece of ****" is now a racist comment... GOD I hate this country.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> So... appearantly the saying "A bunch of trained monkeys can write bill better then that piece of ****" is now a racist comment... GOD I hate this country.



As far as I was aware the word monkey has been used as a derogatory comment for black people for quite a while.

EDIT: While it may not have been a direct attack maybe they could have chosen a different way to phrase it?

EDIT EDIT: the Metro (newspaper of free aceness) ran an article on the comic they drew about it today, while the obvious over reactors have asked for the paper to be shut down, I do think the paper could have show better judgement.


----------



## Ginnel

For me radio is something that gets put on in the shower for 15minutes and then every now and then I listen to a late night show maybe once/twice a week. 

Other than that its ipod all the way.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> As far as I was aware the word monkey has been used as a derogatory comment for black people for quite a while.
> 
> EDIT: While it may not have been a direct attack maybe they could have chosen a different way to phrase it?




Here's the thing, the phrase "trained monkeys can X better then that" is generally used as an insult no matter what the race of the person is since it imply that the person that is at the receiving end of that comment is  stupider then a common chimp.  For the last 8 years that comment has been used in reference to everything the Bush Administration has done (even Condoliza Rice and no one complained one bit).  

BUT in the case of where that saying was recently used (in the media) was in reference to the US stimulus bill WHICH was mostly written by Nancy Pelosci, who is white.  Obama had NOTHING to do with the writing of that bill.  Of course, the idiots of the world don't care since it's perfectly alright to call someone stupider then a monkey if they are not a member of the democratic party.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I should also mention the Infinate monkey Theorem..


----------



## Ginnel

ah you see I haven't seen the trained monkeys comment just this

Fury at Obama chimp cartoon | Metro.co.uk






I'm pretty sure that average joe public in US is pretty similar to Joe Public over here, they couldn't care less about the person who wrote it and see Obama as the figurehead for everything


Relique du Madde said:


> I should also mention the Infinate monkey Theorem..



Yah I know that one


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> ah you see I haven't seen the trained monkeys comment just this



It was a radio comment I heard on a talk radio program...


> I'm pretty sure that average joe public in US is pretty similar to Joe Public over here, they couldn't care less about the person who wrote it and see Obama as the figurehead for everything




I also saw that picture.   Like everyone I see Obama as a figurehead, but I am sophisticated enough to separate him from the authorship of the bill since I know who wrote it.... and I hate her for wasting my tax money on her Golf Course and a stupid little rodent which will undoubtedly get eaten by snakes, hawks, cats, rats and owls.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> It was a radio comment I heard on a talk radio program...
> 
> 
> I also saw that picture. Like everyone I see Obama as a figurehead, but I am sophisticated enough to separate him from the authorship of the bill since I know who wrote it.... and I hate her for wasting my tax money on her Golf Course and a stupid little rodent which will undoubtedly get eaten by snakes, hawks, cats, rats and owls.



Ah yes but unfortunately we have to accept that the majority of the world don't share our intelligence and people in general are dumb, tending to follow so they don't have the responsibility of thinking for themselves.

It's a sad fact.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> ah you see I haven't seen the trained monkeys comment just this
> 
> Fury at Obama chimp cartoon | Metro.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that average joe public in US is pretty similar to Joe Public over here, they couldn't care less about the person who wrote it and see Obama as the figurehead for everything
> 
> Yah I know that one



Funny, yet maybe too political for EN World?


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Funny, yet maybe too political for EN World?



Don't think anyones debated politics yet  just an item which has been judged news worthy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Don't think anyones debated politics yet  just an item which has been judged news worthy.




Hell I even commented on the police 911 recording a few pages ago.... and listening to that chimp screech as it tries to attack the lady caller still gives me a strange smile...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Holy crap!  HTML 5.0 has gone live....  on iPhone Gmail.


----------



## megamania

Ginnel said:


> ah you see I haven't seen the trained monkeys comment just this
> 
> Fury at Obama chimp cartoon | Metro.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that average joe public in US is pretty similar to Joe Public over here, they couldn't care less about the person who wrote it and see Obama as the figurehead for everything
> 
> Yah I know that one




Part of the cartoon also dealks with the fatal shooting of a crazed movie chimp  earlier this week.    Politics are so ....lame.

next subject.... or go to work.   later.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

So, I have to learn C++ now. 
My project is slowly getting phased out and I'll join the other team of my department. Bye bye, sweet C# and WPF... I'll miss you. Good bye, being the only developer of a software no one in the company knew what to do with, except to promote it. I didn't miss you!

Here I come, C++ and QT! I hope you don't bite. 
Here you come, software that is more and more becoming bread and butter of our corporation!


----------



## Goldmoon

Morning Hivers! How have things been? I've missed you all.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ghosting a computer's data from the old IDE drive to the new system, which is SATA only - via USB external enclosure.

So, it's going...

SLOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWLLLLY.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Ghosting a computer's data from the old IDE drive to the new system, which is SATA only - via USB external enclosure.
> 
> So, it's going...
> 
> SLOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWLLLLY.




I know the feeling Warlock. This new place we're at has nothing to do at all. the internet connection is painfully slow as well. It literally takes me 5 minutes to respond to you.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Morning Hivers! How have things been? I've missed you all.



Hey Goldmoon.

I tried to get you a CM account, but so far no luck.  
It's not set up for me to buy anyone other than myself an account.  
Morrus said he could do it if I just sent him a paypal payment, but that requires a paypal account.  
Which I do not have, nor do I particularly want, as I don't like the amount of access they request.
I do have a friend with a paypal account, but since his bank account is currently $500 overdrawn, we can't use his paypal account, even with my money.
*grr*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Things been alright ...   Street fighter is evil.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Morning Hivers! How have things been? I've missed you all.



 You're alive. 

My room mate just asked if I had heard from you. I said no. It's been a week and we haven't heard anything.


----------



## Blackrat

'Ey all. We just started Dawn of Defiance, and got through the station part. There were some awesome moments and one of the players drew a picture of one especially memorable moment. When I get the time I'll scan it up and show you


----------



## Angel Tarragon

ARGH! I hate when an adventure idea meshes rules from so many sources that you've come to realize that you've created a new campaign setting or system.

You guys and gals have no idea how many campaign ideas/systems I've come up with along the many years I've been a gamer. The problem is that there's not enought time to flesh 'em all out.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Hey Goldmoon.
> 
> I tried to get you a CM account, but so far no luck.
> It's not set up for me to buy anyone other than myself an account.
> Morrus said he could do it if I just sent him a paypal payment, but that requires a paypal account.
> Which I do not have, nor do I particularly want, as I don't like the amount of access they request.
> I do have a friend with a paypal account, but since his bank account is currently $500 overdrawn, we can't use his paypal account, even with my money.
> *grr*



 I can do it if that's something she would like to be done.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> Morning Hivers! How have things been? I've missed you all.




*hug*

Heya Goldmoon. I was really worried about you and missed you something fierce. I'm glad you're okay.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Hey Goldmoon.
> 
> I tried to get you a CM account, but so far no luck.
> It's not set up for me to buy anyone other than myself an account.
> Morrus said he could do it if I just sent him a paypal payment, but that requires a paypal account.
> Which I do not have, nor do I particularly want, as I don't like the amount of access they request.
> I do have a friend with a paypal account, but since his bank account is currently $500 overdrawn, we can't use his paypal account, even with my money.
> *grr*




No worries, I was just mainly intersted in messing with my title.



Relique du Madde said:


> Things been alright ... Street fighter is evil.




The game or the new movie?



Aeson said:


> You're alive.
> 
> My room mate just asked if I had heard from you. I said no. It's been a week and we haven't heard anything.




Yep, alive and whole. Let me say it has been a bad 10 days or so. I'm glad it's over.



Reveille said:


> *hug*
> 
> Heya Goldmoon. I was really worried about you and missed you something fierce. I'm glad you're okay.




Aww thank you. Its nice ti know I'm thought of. *hug*


----------



## Aeson

I wasn't expecting it to be a vacation but I hoped it wouldn't be too bad for you. I've missed you. As the days wents on I worried more. I was almost thinking I'd see your name at the end of the morning talk show _This Week_ on ABC.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I wasn't expecting it to be a vacation but I hoped it wouldn't be too bad for you. I've missed you. As the days wents on I worried more. _I was almost thinking I'd see your name at the end of the morning talk show This Week on ABC_.




Well thats kind of depressing. I would hate for the people who care about me to find about on TV or something. I've missed you too Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Well thats kind of depressing. I would hate for the people who care about me to find about on TV or something. I've missed you too Aeson.



 Heck you have people that don't know you that think and worry about you. My friends have asked about you.

I guess I've been a bit depressed so depressing thoughts come to mind.

I did give you my info so I could be informed if something happened. 

You're here now so we don't have to worry about that stuff right now. I just wish I didn't have to get ready and go to work.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Heck you have people that don't know you that think and worry about you. My friends have asked about you.
> 
> I guess I've been a bit depressed so depressing thoughts come to mind.
> 
> I did give you my info so I could be informed if something happened.
> 
> You're here now so we don't have to worry about that stuff right now. I just wish I didn't have to get ready and go to work.




I passed your info on to one of my squadmates as a just in case. It looks like we will be getting a few days off to recover from this latest disaster. I for one could use the downtime.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> I passed your info on to one of my squadmates as a just in case. It looks like we will be getting a few days off to recover from this latest disaster. I for one could use the downtime.




You're loved my more than one hiver. I sent you a PM with my info as well.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I passed your info on to one of my squadmates as a just in case. It looks like we will be getting a few days off to recover from this latest disaster. I for one could use the downtime.



 Disaster? I hope everyone made it back okay.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> You're loved my more than one hiver. I sent you a PM with my info as well.



 Hey, no cock blocking.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Hey, no cock blocking.




Not that kind of love, that's reserved for Mandy. Goldmoon is more like the second sister I never had.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> The game or the new movie?




The game.  I beat it 3 times already with Ryu, M.Bison and Sagat.  It's evil because the final boss is hard as hell (he's one of those does the best moves from everyone types) and for some reason he likes to loose right when I'm on the verge of giving up.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> You're loved my more than one hiver. I sent you a PM with my info as well.




Got it. Like I told Aeson though, its unofficial notification and it comes from within the squad. If the worst case scenerio happens and something happens to all six of us, there will be no notification.



Aeson said:


> Disaster? I hope everyone made it back okay.




We all made it back safely. (Although one of the guys took one in the front plate, man was he pissed) It just did not go anything like it was supposed to.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> The game. I beat it 3 times already with Ryu, M.Bison and Sagat. It's evil because the final boss is hard as hell (he's one of those does the best moves from everyone types) and for some reason he likes to loose right when I'm on the verge of giving up.




I remember the game with fondness. I always preferred Ken and Chun-Li.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> Got it. Like I told Aeson though, its unofficial notification and it comes from within the squad. If the worst case scenerio happens and something happens to all six of us, there will be no notification.




That's common sense.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Got it. Like I told Aeson though, its unofficial notification and it comes from within the squad. If the worst case scenerio happens and something happens to all six of us, there will be no notification.



 It's a one in six chance right.



Goldmoon said:


> We all made it back safely. (Although one of the guys took one in the front plate, man was he pissed) It just did not go anything like it was supposed to.



 Do they ever go the way they're expected? It's hard to plan for everything. Even with the best training things do go wrong. I'm glad you're all okay. I hope you can tell me about it all some day.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Not that kind of love, that's reserved for Mandy. Goldmoon is more like the second sister I never had.



 Yeah but we know what you think about your sister.

I'm just goofin' on ya.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> That's common sense.




I just wanted to make sure you knew where the notification would come from. The military will only send official notification to my parents. (or spouse if I were married)


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> It's a one in six chance right.
> 
> 
> Do they ever go the way they're expected? It's hard to plan for everything. Even with the best training things do go wrong. I'm glad you're all okay. I hope you can tell me about it all some day.




Well, if it gets bad enough that one of us gets it, likely it will be most if not all. Oh, things go wrong everytime we go out, thats just how it is, this time they just sucked worse than normal. 



Aeson said:


> Yeah but we know what you think about your sister.
> 
> I'm just goofin' on ya.




Ewwwwwww.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:


> Ewwwwwww.




What can I say except that I THINK that she's a smokin' hottie.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I just wanted to make sure you knew where the notification would come from. The military will only send official notification to my parents. (or spouse if I were married)



Hey if my parents let the house be foreclosed on I might need a new place to live. What's the job market like in Guam? A wedding on the beach would be great.


Goldmoon said:


> Well, if it gets bad enough that one of us gets it, likely it will be most if not all. Oh, things go wrong everytime we go out, thats just how it is, this time they just sucked worse than normal.



 At least you can smile about it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Reveille said:


> What can I say except that I THINK that she's a smokin' hottie.




Do tell.....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Do tell.....



 She's kinda cute from the pictures I've seen.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Hey if my parents let the house be foreclosed on I might need a new place to live. What's the job market like in Guam? A wedding on the beach would be great.
> 
> At least you can smile about it.




Job market? I have no idea. I havent been home in almost a year.

I smile cause I'm still here.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Job market? I have no idea. I havent been home in almost a year.



I expected a bit of irritation at the mention of marriage. That was a tame response.


Goldmoon said:


> I smile cause I'm still here.



 And I smile cause you're still here.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> She's kinda cute from the pictures I've seen.




How about show and tell?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> How about show and tell?



 I don't know if they're still posted here. I don't save every picture of cute chicks only the special ones even if it's just a likeness.


----------



## Aeson

I talked to my room mate about what's going on. she came up with a solution that we hadn't thought of. I kind of imagined we'd part ways if the house was sold or foreclosed. She suggsted we look for a house we could rent together. We'd both need a place so might as well stick together. A lot easier that way.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I expected a bit of irritation at the mention of marriage. That was a tame response.




Irritation? Nah, not today.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Irritation? Nah, not today.



 I guess I don't need to poke at you too much anyway.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I don't know if they're still posted here. I don't save every picture of cute chicks only the special ones even if it's just a likeness.




You flirt..



Aeson said:


> I talked to my room mate about what's going on. she came up with a solution that we hadn't thought of. I kind of imagined we'd part ways if the house was sold or foreclosed. She suggsted we look for a house we could rent together. We'd both need a place so might as well stick together. A lot easier that way.




Seems like a good idea, and it gives you more time to work your magic...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I guess I don't need to poke at you too much anyway.




I appreciate it, its been a rough ten days and I need to let my stress level dip a bit. Guinness would help....so would Rebecca for that matter but I'm nowhere near her.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> You flirt..



 You know it.



Goldmoon said:


> Seems like a good idea, and it gives you more time to work your magic...



 It seems my magic only works on married women in other states. I can't seem to get it to work on single women too well. lol

I'd still have to defrost her some before I can even manage to work magic on her.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I appreciate it, its been a rough ten days and I need to let my stress level dip a bit. Guinness would help....so would Rebecca for that matter but I'm nowhere near her.



 My original thought was to try to treat you like normal. I guess I need to be a bit more careful for now. You still have us. I'd like to think we'd be an okay replacement.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You know it.
> 
> 
> It seems my magic only works on married women in other states. I can't seem to get it to work on single women too well. lol
> 
> I'd still have to defrost her some before I can even manage to work magic on her.




Be yourself, you can be quite charming when you want to.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> My original thought was to try to treat you like normal. I guess I need to be a bit more careful for now. You still have us. I'd like to think we'd be an okay replacement.




Normal is good, I dont need kid gloves. I know I have you all as well and I have always appreciated it.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Be yourself, you can be quite charming when you want to.



She has her shields up. It's really hard to gain any ground. 



Goldmoon said:


> Normal is good, I dont need kid gloves. I know I have you all as well and I have always appreciated it.



 Well then normal is for me to hit on you.lol


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> She has her shields up. It's really hard to gain any ground.




Charm the pants off of her....literally. Dont make me have to come over there and show you how it's done.....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Charm the pants off of her....literally. Dont make me have to come over there and show you how it's done.....



 I'd love for you to come over here. 

I'm just trying to figure her out. Some times she seems so cold and others not so much. My thought is I can become the best christian in the world but she'd still not be attracted to me. None of my friends seem interested in helping in a wingman sort of way. No help from her friends either. No help in finding which buttons to push. I've managed to find the wrong ones a few times.


----------



## Kit Cloudkicker

Wow, looks like anything goes in here.

Got room for another horny gamer?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kit Cloudkicker said:


> Wow, looks like anything goes in here.
> 
> Got room for another horny gamer?




Sure, I don't see why not.


----------



## Kit Cloudkicker

Reveille said:


> Sure, I don't see why not.




That's an awesome screen name. My dad was in the army before he got honorably discharged for suffering wounds that made him unfit for further duty. 

So whats going on in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kit Cloudkicker said:


> That's an awesome screen name.



Thanks, I like yours too. I loved TaleSpin. It's a shame it didn't last longer.



Kit Cloudkicker said:


> So whats going on in your neck of the woods?



Not much, just hiving and web surfing.


----------



## Kit Cloudkicker

Reveille said:


> Thanks, I like yours too. I loved TaleSpin. It's a shame it didn't last longer.




Aladdin, Duck Tales, Talespin & Darkwing Duck are my favorite Disney cartoons. I have all the dvds so far.


----------



## Aeson

Kit Cloudkicker said:


> Wow, looks like anything goes in here.
> 
> Got room for another horny gamer?



 Sorry, we're all full up of horny men.


----------



## Kit Cloudkicker

Aeson said:


> Sorry, we're all full up of horny men.




Aww. 

Well, if I'm not welcome, I'll leave.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Sorry, we're all full up of horny men.






Kit Cloudkicker said:


> Aww.
> 
> Well, if I'm not welcome, I'll leave.




Don't mind Aeson, he's just our resident sourpuss [lately]. You're okay in my book, Kit.

You know I love you Aeson, I'm just ribbing you.


----------



## Aeson

Kit Cloudkicker said:


> Aww.
> 
> Well, if I'm not welcome, I'll leave.



 Didn't say you weren't welcome. Just mind the stepping on of toes.


----------



## Kit Cloudkicker

Aeson said:


> Didn't say you weren't welcome. Just mind the stepping on of toes.




I can do that.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Don't mind Aeson, he's just our resident sourpuss [lately]. You're okay in my book, Kit.
> 
> You know I love you Aeson, I'm just ribbing you.



 I have plenty of reasons to be sour. 

give me my rib back. I might need it.


----------



## Kit Cloudkicker

Aeson said:


> I have plenty of reasons to be sour.




Personally, I like sour candies.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> give me my rib back. I might need it.




 *gives Aeson his rib back.*

You're no fun tonight.


----------



## Aeson

Kit Cloudkicker said:


> Personally, I like sour candies.



 They match my disposition.








Reveille said:


> *gives Aeson his rib back.*
> 
> You're no fun tonight.



 You might not be much fun if you found out you might have to move out like I did.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> You might not be much fun if you found out you might have to move out like I did.




No chance of that; the house mortgage is paid off and my mother and I are receiving enough money from my Dad's pension and Social Security to support ourselves.

Damn though. Thats rough. I hope that everything works out for you Aeson; you're still in my prayers.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> No chance of that; the house mortgage is paid off and my mother and I are receiving enough money from my Dad's pension and Social Security to support ourselves.
> 
> Damn though. Thats rough. I hope that everything works out for you Aeson; you're still in my prayers.



It's rough but I'll figure something out.


----------



## Kit Cloudkicker

Well, I'm off to watch Battlestar Galactica and then I'm calling it a night, later folks!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> It's rough but I'll figure something out.




EDIT: You were editing while I was writing what was formerly here. So never mind this.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> EDIT: You were editing while I was writing what was formerly here. So never mind this.



Yeah. I'm in a bad mood tonight. I may say things I'll regret but what else is new. 

I assume I wouldn't have liked what you said either.lol


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Didn't say you weren't welcome. Just mind the stepping on of toes.




That wasn't a toe he was stepping on...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Yeah. I'm in a bad mood tonight. I may say things I'll regret but what else is new.
> 
> I assume I wouldn't have liked what you said either.lol




You know what you need?  A super nintendo emulator on your work computer.  That way you could get some in productivity done and kill some stress while you're at it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> You know what you need?  A super nintendo emulator on your work computer.  That way you could get some in productivity done and kill some stress while you're at it.




So where do you find the emulators and roms these days?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> You know what you need? A super nintendo emulator on your work computer. That way you could get some in productivity done and kill some stress while you're at it.



 You know what I need? An Amazon willing to wrap her legs around me and ride like rodeo star.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> That wasn't a toe he was stepping on...



 Thus the bad mood, dude.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> So where do you find the emulators and roms these days?




I could say.... but the only sites I've found tend to be heavily watched by federalies or often have malware hidden on them.


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hive!


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> So where do you find the emulators and *roms* these days?




Rom Spaceknight has been in licence limbo.  I would like to have seen him and his Space Knights dealing with the Skrull Invasion seeing at how the Dire Wraiths (his mortal enemies) are an off shot of the skrulls whom use mysticism rather than science.  The skrulls copied heroes using magic as well as science.   Where are the Wraiths and Rom?!?


(does it show I liked Rom as a kid.... 2nd favorite hero besides the Hulk)


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> Morning Hive!




'allo.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> You know what I need? An Amazon willing to wrap her legs around me and ride like rodeo star.




Save a Horse-  Ride a Cowboy


kinda know the feelin'.



I was once told that there are many fish in the sea but one needs to first go to the sea.

Have you tried any group activity clubs where one can meet someone of similiar interests?

I met my wife through the Outing Club (camping and canoeing) and the Art League (art and museums).

The internet may not be the best place to meet someone that way.   Just a thought.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> 'allo.




llo'


----------



## megamania

'lo


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> 'lo




'o


----------



## Ginnel

*PHUZZLES THE HIVE*


Wahoooooo!! 

*sprints off in a random direction*


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Things been alright ... Street fighter is evil.



tru' dat

can't even complete it on medium but only given it one go at the moment

Here comes a new challenger!!

my xbox live ID (Gamertag) is Ginnel

handy hey?


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> *PHUZZLES THE HIVE*




I feel violated.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> tru' dat
> 
> can't even complete it on medium but only given it one go at the moment
> 
> Here comes a new challenger!!
> 
> my xbox live ID (Gamertag) is Ginnel
> 
> handy hey?




What's scary is that the game is even hard on Easy . 

My brother and I have been trying to unlock the secret characters on easy (doing one round fights) and it's been  tough.    Last night we were trading off the controller while fighting Seth and after an hour of playing, we decided to handed it to our niece Jessica (she hasn't played Street Fighter since 2000).  She choose Chun Li and played while talking my my mom.  What was funny was that she managed to beat Seth on her first try without even doing any special moves except the lightning kick.


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:


> I feel violated.



You say that like it's a _bad_ thing.


----------



## megamania

Popping in while working on my Storyhour.   Trying to tie everything together now and get the heroes into combat with forces of Khyber which include cultists, Rakashas, Chain Demons, Spin Demons and Carnage Demons with a PO'd Black Dragon. 


Gotta love it. 

Welp.... time for work... again


----------



## Blackrat

Had a hell of a two days. We started playing SW saga edition yesterday as I mentioned when I popped by. Today, we played some more, watched Episodes 1, 2 & 4, watched an episode of the Clone Wars, and played some more.

The party consists of an outcast Tusken Raider, a female Wookiee mechanic, and a female Togruta Ambassador. They also have a protocol droid following around, commenting "Oh dear" to almost anything.

Anyways, as I promised, a picture of a memorable moment, drawn by the player of the Wookiee. The situation was that they were chasing an imperial agent and after a few failed attempts of hurting him, and a few succesfull Endurance checks to catch up with him, the Wookiee and the Tusken both decide to tackle the poor fellow, resulting in a pile of fur and sand. The Togruta, who tries to find a diplomatic solution to every situation is ofcourse not happy with the sight. And the Wookiee ain't too happy with having a Tusken lying on her either.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> tru' dat
> 
> can't even complete it on medium but only given it one go at the moment
> 
> Here comes a new challenger!!
> 
> my xbox live ID (Gamertag) is Ginnel
> 
> handy hey?




Aah! I've had so much fun RPG'ing that I forgot to go and buy me the Gold Account. Have to wait until next weekend to kick your hind...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rat, besure to read the update I posted to the game on thursday..  There's a question for you at the end of the post.

Oh.. um...  look at my last post on page 11 not the one on page 12.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You know what I need? An Amazon willing to wrap her legs around me and ride like rodeo star.




Wow, I need that too.,...



megamania said:


> Save a Horse- Ride a Cowboy
> 
> 
> kinda know the feelin'.
> 
> I met my wife through the Outing Club (camping and canoeing) and the Art League (art and museums).





Can I come out at the outing club? 


Ginnel said:


> *PHUZZLES THE HIVE*
> 
> 
> Wahoooooo!!
> 
> *sprints off in a random direction*




WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Wow, I need that too.,...



I know. I know. You don't need to remind me.


----------



## Demongirl

How goes it in the hive this weekend?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I know. I know. You don't need to remind me.




Cheer up grumpy pants...


----------



## Goldmoon

Demongirl said:


> How goes it in the hive this weekend?




I'm not dead, it rained today and the chow hall here had glazed carrots for dinner. What more could a girl ask for?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Cheer up grumpy pants...


----------



## Demongirl

Goldmoon said:


> Wow, I need that too....



Me three.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I'm not dead, it rained today and the chow hall here had glazed carrots for dinner. What more could a girl ask for?



A home cooked meal, a warm bed, a nice fluffy man?


----------



## Demongirl

Goldmoon said:


> I'm not dead, it rained today and the chow hall here had glazed carrots for dinner. What more could a girl ask for?




A fistful of dollars; a handful of diamonds; a well thrown grenade; an amazon wrapping her legs around me; peas to go with the carrots.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


>




Aeson, youre about as dear to me as one can get that I havent bled with or slept with but I'm trying hard to be cheerful and your grumpyness is becoming annoying. Its one thing to _be_ grumpy and another thing entirely to _type_ grumpy. Now have a kiss *kiss* and cheer up.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Aeson, youre about as dear to me as one can get that I havent bled with or slept with but I'm trying hard to be cheerful and your grumpyness is becoming annoying. Its one thing to _be_ grumpy and another thing entirely to _type_ grumpy. Now have a kiss *kiss* and cheer up.



It was sort of a joke.

And it's also why I haven't said too much since you've been on today. Didn't want to bring you down.


----------



## Goldmoon

Demongirl said:


> Me three.




You do love to tease me...



Demongirl said:


> A fistful of dollars; a handful of diamonds; a well thrown grenade; an amazon wrapping her legs around me; peas to go with the carrots.




Money is not important, I honestly dont like diamonds, (I prefer emeralds) I throw a pretty mean grenade myself, Hell yes, and you dont serve peas with _glazed_ carrots.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> It was a joke.




It might help to somehow put that in the post that you're trying be joking about.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> You do love to tease me...



You're one to talk.


Goldmoon said:


> Money is not important, I honestly dont like diamonds, (I prefer emeralds) I throw a pretty mean grenade myself, Hell yes, and you dont serve peas with _glazed_ carrots.



I never got the appeal of diamonds. I always liked the colored gems like emeralds, rubies, and sapphires. 



Demongirl said:


> It might help to somehow put that in the post that you're trying be joking about.


----------



## Demongirl

Goldmoon said:


> You do love to tease me...



I'm not really teasing. I swing both ways. I caught my last boyfriend in my bed (I gave him a key to my apartment some months ago) with another woman. I kicked his ass to the curb. 

I'm currently without a significant other.



Goldmoon said:


> Money is not important......and you dont serve peas with _glazed_ carrots.



Money by itself is not important (what it can do is; I'm currently saving as much as possible, while still managing to have some fun, and putting it in my 'house fund.')

 Oh, well I've never had glazed carrots.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You're one to talk.




True but I think she does it on purpose.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> I'm not really teasing. I swing both ways. I caught my last boyfriend in my bed (I gave him a key to my apartment some months ago) with another woman. I kicked his ass to the curb.
> 
> I'm currently without a significant other.



What did this make you swear off men? We're not all like that. Some of us would think ourselves so lucky we wouldn't dare.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> True but I think she does it on purpose.



She does. I flirt and tease because I'm serious. Not everyone is, though. I guess I need to be less serious or maybe they need to be more serious.


----------



## Goldmoon

Demongirl said:


> I'm not really teasing. I swing both ways. I caught my last boyfriend in my bed (I gave him a key to my apartment some months ago) with another woman. I kicked his ass to the curb.
> 
> I'm currently without a significant other.




I'm sorry to hear that. I still somehow see it as you teasing me though 



Demongirl said:


> Money by itself is not important (what it can do is; I'm currently saving as much as possible, while still managing to have some fun, and putting it in my 'house fund.')
> 
> Oh, well I've never had glazed carrots.




True. I'm spending about $100/month at the most out here. Add to that that I make about an extra $1,000/month here and Im going to have a pretty fat bank account when I finally get to go home.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> True. I'm spending about $100/month at the most out here. Add to that that I make about an extra $1,000/month here and Im going to have a pretty fat bank account when I finally get to go home.



Money to take a vacation to Atlanta when you get a chance.


----------



## Aeson

I've been saving money also for emergencies. I'm still spending money to do my part for the economy, though.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Money to take a vacation to Atlanta when you get a chance.




Well, my mother is in Mississippi, so I'll probably spend a little time in the south but I was thinking of hiking around New Zeland.



Aeson said:


> I've been saving money also for emergencies. I'm still spending money to do my part for the economy, though.




I have nothing to spend money on here, lol.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Well, my mother is in Mississippi, so I'll probably spend a little time in the south but I was thinking of hiking around New Zeland.



I'd love to go hiking with you. I wish I could take that much time off work.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> What did this make you swear off men? We're not all like that. Some of us would think ourselves so lucky we wouldn't dare.




I haven't sworn off men, Aeson. I've been bi since high school.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'd love to go hiking with you. I wish I could take that much time off work.




I imagine by the time I leave here it will have been 18 months or more. I'm damn sure taking at least a month off.



Demongirl said:


> I haven't sworn off men, Aeson. I've been bi since high school.




I didnt really admit it to myself till after my 30th birthday. Late bloomer I guess.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I imagine by the time I leave here it will have been 18 months or more. I'm damn sure taking at least a month off.



Spend about 2 weeks here in the states then take 2 weeks in New Zealand. I could do 2 weeks there.


----------



## Demongirl

Headed off to bed. G'nite Aeson & Goldmoon.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Headed off to bed. G'nite Aeson & Goldmoon.



It's not even 11pm yet. It's still early.


----------



## Goldmoon

Demongirl said:


> Headed off to bed. G'nite Aeson & Goldmoon.




Goodnight DG


----------



## Phaezen

Allo?

Is anybody out there?

Just nod if you can hear me

Is there anyone at home?

*cricket*

*tumbleweed*

*Streaking Phaezen*


----------



## Deepest Bluest Evil

Phaezen said:


> Allo?
> 
> Is anybody out there?
> 
> Just nod if you can hear me
> 
> Is there anyone at home?
> 
> *cricket*
> 
> *tumbleweed*
> 
> *Streaking Phaezen*




*nods her head*

Whats a Phaezen and should I be seeing it naked?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> Allo?
> 
> Is anybody out there?
> 
> Just nod if you can hear me
> 
> Is there anyone at home?
> 
> *cricket*
> 
> *tumbleweed*
> 
> *Streaking Phaezen*




Relique isn't home right now.  Please leave a message after the beep.  *BEEEP*


----------



## Relique du Madde

WTF?!?!  New York wants to tax people on everything they download!?!?


----------



## Deepest Bluest Evil

Relique du Madde said:


> Relique isn't home right now.  Please leave a message after the beep.  *BEEEP*




Hello Relique, this is Deepest Bluest Evil. Please call me back at 1-401-PLS-BTME. I forgot to take a bite out of you the last time you went swimming in the ocean and need to make good on it.


----------



## Deepest Bluest Evil

Relique du Madde said:


> WTF?!?!  New York wants to tax people on everything they download!?!?




They're pips.


----------



## Deepest Bluest Evil

Hope my avatar hasn't scared everyone off.


----------



## Wolflord

Got some time to kill before getting ready to catch my plane to Chicago. 

So how goes everyone in here?


----------



## Wolflord

Whats sour cream and chives without salsa though? Its gotta be chunky salsa though.

Good thread title, Relique.


----------



## Deepest Bluest Evil

Wolflord said:


> Got some time to kill before getting ready to catch my plane to Chicago.
> 
> So how goes everyone in here?




Hi Wolflord.  I'm doing okay.

Why you headed to Chicago?


----------



## Phaezen

Wolflord said:


> Got some time to kill before getting ready to catch my plane to Chicago.
> 
> So how goes everyone in here?




Considering in the last 8 hours that I have been awake I have done nothing constructive.  AWESEOME.  I need to have lazy days more often


----------



## Aeson

Looks like fresh meat for Goldmoon or Demongirl. At the rate we're going we'll have more women than men. I think that will be a first. Until now a fantasy of mine. Just my luck.

I can't frakking sleep. Well I slept about an hour or so. I've been awake for the last hour with too much on my mind and not being able to sleep. I'm tired. sleepy even but not enough to shut my brain off to sleep. My D&D group will be here at 2pm which is  8 hours away.


----------



## Wolflord

Deepest Bluest Evil said:


> Hi Wolflord.  I'm doing okay.
> 
> Why you headed to Chicago?



Taking my wife and the kid to Chicago so we can spend some time with my brother and his wife. Should be fun, I haven't seen them since Christmas two years ago.



Phaezen said:


> Considering in the last 8 hours that I have been awake I have done nothing constructive.  AWESEOME.  I need to have lazy days more often



Lazy days are awesome. Can't remember the last time I had one though. Been busy with parenting, being a husband and running my three restaurants.


----------



## Deepest Bluest Evil

Aeson said:


> Looks like fresh meat for Goldmoon or Demongirl. At the rate we're going we'll have more women than men. I think that will be a first. Until now a fantasy of mine. Just my luck.
> 
> I can't frakking sleep. Well I slept about an hour or so. I've been awake for the last hour with too much on my mind and not being able to sleep. I'm tired. sleepy even but not enough to shut my brain off to sleep. My D&D group will be here at 2pm which is  8 hours away.




Do you have any NyQuil or Tylenol PM? My suggestion would be to take half the reccomended dosage. More than that and you'll oversleep.


----------



## Aeson

The more I think about it, the more I realize I sound like Mega more and more everyday. I think he has infected me with some kind of virus all the way from Vermont.


----------



## Aeson

Deepest Bluest Evil said:


> Do you have any NyQuil or Tylenol PM? My suggestion would be to take half the reccomended dosage. More than that and you'll oversleep.



It's too late to take anything. I have some Melatonin but even half that will be too much. I may just leave the door open and go back to bed and catch up with them when I can.

I'm surrounded by a shark, wolf, ninjathulu and a madde man.


----------



## Wolflord

Aeson said:


> The more I think about it, the more I realize I sound like Mega more and more everyday. I think he has infected me with some kind of virus all the way from Vermont.



There is some kind of bug going around.



Aeson said:


> It's too late to take anything. I have some Melatonin but even half that will be too much. I may just leave the door open and go back to bed and catch up with them when I can.




That's probably the smart move.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Aeson said:


> I can't frakking sleep. Well I slept about an hour or so. I've been awake for the last hour with too much on my mind and not being able to sleep. I'm tired. sleepy even but not enough to shut my brain off to sleep. My D&D group will be here at 2pm which is  8 hours away.



Tried to work out a bit? Helps a lot with sleeping, since your body starts sending "get me sleep!" - helps a lot with sleeping and feeling well in general. And mind you, it doesn't have to be a lot of work out - I'm not a fan of sports in general. But "mens sana in corpore sano" is sometimes true to a certain extent.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> a shark, wolf, ninjathulu and a madde man.




walk into a bar.  The barman asks is this some kind of joke? *rimshot*


----------



## Aeson

Lord Tirian said:


> Tried to work out a bit? Helps a lot with sleeping, since your body starts sending "get me sleep!" - helps a lot with sleeping and feeling well in general. And mind you, it doesn't have to be a lot of work out - I'm not a fan of sports in general. But "mens sana in corpore sano" is sometimes true to a certain extent.
> 
> Cheers, LT.



I went for a 45 minute walk several hours ago. That didn't really help.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> walk into a bar.  The barman asks is this some kind of joke? *rimshot*



I should have found that funny. It did get a small heh out of me. Any other time I might have been laughing out loud.


----------



## Wolflord

Aeson said:


> I went for a 45 minute walk several hours ago. That didn't really help.




Is this the normal amount of time you walk for? If it is you might want to try adding an extra half hour to your routine.


----------



## Deepest Bluest Evil

Phaezen said:


> walk into a bar.  The barman asks is this some kind of joke? *rimshot*




Hehehe. Funny.


----------



## Aeson

Wolflord said:


> Is this the normal amount of time you walk for? If it is you might want to try adding an extra half hour to your routine.



It used to be but I got out of routine some time back and trying to get back to it.


----------



## Deepest Bluest Evil

Wolflord said:


> Is this the normal amount of time you walk for? If it is you might want to try adding an extra half hour to your routine.




I don't know why, but exercise always has the opposite effect on me; I end up wired instead of tired.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> I should have found that funny. It did get a small heh out of me. Any other time I might have been laughing out loud.




Don't stress to much about it. That was an awefull attempt at humor

Enjoy the rest of the day Hive.  Lying on the couch and half watching tv beckons.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Don't stress to much about it. That was an awefull attempt at humor
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the day Hive.  Lying on the couch and half watching tv beckons.



I'm not stressed about that. I'm annoyed that I'm in such a funk I didn't find it as funny as I would normally. 


Have fun. Cya.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Deepest Bluest Evil said:


> I don't know why, but exercise always has the opposite effect on me; I end up wired instead of tired.



Well, I think that's normal - but the exited phase wears down after about half an hour (sometimes more, sometimes less, depending on your day's form) - and then it's easier to sleep for me. I sort of use the time where my body goes down again to seamlessly transform it into sleep. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Wolflord

Phaezen said:


> Don't stress to much about it. That was an awefull attempt at humor
> 
> Enjoy the rest of the day Hive.  Lying on the couch and half watching tv beckons.




Have fun. Try to not watch too much dreck, instead try to watch some quality tv.


----------



## Aeson

I think I found my first gray hair earlier tonight. I wondered which the stress would do first. Make it all fall out or turn gray.


----------



## Deepest Bluest Evil

Lord Tirian said:


> Well, I think that's normal - but the exited phase wears down after about half an hour (sometimes more, sometimes less, depending on your day's form) - and then it's easier to sleep for me. I sort of use the time where my body goes down again to seamlessly transform it into sleep.




During the weekdays I keep fairly physical. I work as a freelance boat repair woman and deckhand; I like to get my exercise before getting to work. During the weekend I'm fairly inactive, pretty much on my arse or back.


----------



## Aeson

Deepest Bluest Evil said:


> pretty much on my arse or back.



So much could be done with this.


----------



## Deepest Bluest Evil

Aeson said:


> I think I found my first gray hair earlier tonight. I wondered which the stress would do first. Make it all fall out or turn gray.




Better gray than gone.


----------



## Wolflord

Well, I gotta cut outta here; the wife just woke up and is glaring at me (next time I surf enworld from the PC in the office instead of from my laptop in bed). 

Later folks.


----------



## Aeson

Deepest Bluest Evil said:


> Better gray than gone.



I don't want either. I don't think either turn on the ladies.


Wolflord said:


> Well, I gotta cut outta here; the wife just woke up and is glaring at me (next time I surf enworld from the PC in the office instead of from my laptop in bed).
> 
> Later folks.



at least you're not surfing porn.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Deepest Bluest Evil said:


> During the weekdays I keep fairly physical. I work as a freelance boat repair woman and deckhand; I like to get my exercise before getting to work. During the weekend I'm fairly inactive, pretty much on my arse or back.



Oh, that probably changes stuff. I'm a student, so most of my daily work consists of churning through equations - hence working out has a different effect on me - when I can't sleep, it's usually because of my body being too hyper, mentally I have less problems to get to sleep.


Deepest Bluest Evil said:


> Better gray than gone.



Exactly. I rarely hear of women who like bald men, but grey hair can make you look distinguished! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Aeson

Lord Tirian said:


> Exactly. I rarely hear of women who like bald men, but grey hair can make you look distinguished!
> 
> Cheers, LT.



Gray works for Rel but hasn't done much for Spoony.


----------



## Deepest Bluest Evil

Aeson said:


> I don't want either. I don't think either turn on the ladies.






Lord Tirian said:


> Exactly. I rarely hear of women who like bald men, but grey hair can make you look distinguished!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




My brother is 32 and has very long hair (ponytail) and a trim beard. He's got a lot of gray; a strip in his hair is more gray than the rest. He *never* bothers to color his hair or beard. He is overweight (5' 6" and 240 lbs.). He surprises the hell out of me at how often he hooks up with women.


----------



## Aeson

Deepest Bluest Evil said:


> My brother is 32 and has very long hair (ponytail) and a trim beard. He's got a lot of gray; a strip in his hair is more gray than the rest. He *never* bothers to color his hair or beard. He is overweight (5' 6" and 240 lbs.). He surprises the hell out of me at how often he hooks up with women.



Not helping my mood.


----------



## Deepest Bluest Evil

Aeson said:


> Not helping my mood.




I'm just trying to make a point; I rarely ever see a man that is old (30+) and bald successfully flirt with women.


----------



## Aeson

Deepest Bluest Evil said:


> I'm just trying to make a point; I rarely ever see a man that is old (30+) and bald successfully flirt with women.



30 old?  I remember thinking that. In my 3rd year of my 3rd decade I came to realize it's not as old as I once thought. I just feel old some times.


I'm thinking of going to my friend's church and catching his sermon. I figured if I can't sleep might as well do something worth while. Maybe it'll give us time to hang out before he comes over to hang out and play D&D. Nearly 3 years in and it's still amusing that I have a pastor in my gaming group.


----------



## Deepest Bluest Evil

Aeson said:


> I'm thinking of going to my friend's church and catching his sermon. I figured if I can't sleep might as well do something worth while. Maybe it'll give us time to hang out before he comes over to hang out and play D&D. Nearly 3 years in and it's still amusing that I have a pastor in my gaming group.




I grew up with a bunch of kids on my block in CA. Two of them grew up and one became a Christain priest and another a Catholic pastor and another became a nun. I keep in touch with them even though we've long since parted ways and oddly *all* of them are gamers.


----------



## Aeson

Deepest Bluest Evil said:


> I grew up with a bunch of kids on my block in CA. Two of them grew up and one became a Christain priest and another a Catholic pastor and another became a nun. I keep in touch with them even though we've long since parted ways and oddly *all* of them are gamers.



I think you got the priest and pastor backwards.  I still find it funny when people break Catholics and Christians into 2 groups. To me they all are Christians.lol 

I've come to learn a lot of folks that are clergy are gamers also. 

My roommate grew up Southern Baptist. I know her family doesn't approve of her extracurricular activities.


----------



## Aeson

RI is a long way from CA. Going to school there, yougin'?


----------



## Deepest Bluest Evil

Sorry about my absence. My girlfriend woke up and we were vistsing for a bit.



Aeson said:


> RI is a long way from CA. Going to school there, yougin'?




My family moved from LA to Portsmouth when I was 11 (back in 2000). After I graduated from High School I moved to Point Judith. I'm done with school. I'm using my natural talents to do what I love.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> I think you got the priest and pastor backwards.  I still find it funny when people break Catholics and Christians into 2 groups. To me they all are Christians.lol
> 
> I've come to learn a lot of folks that are clergy are gamers also.
> 
> My roommate grew up Southern Baptist. I know her family doesn't approve of her extracurricular activities.




Christ*ai*ns and Catholics. I've never head of the first, but they are probably both Christian.


----------



## Aeson

Deepest Bluest Evil said:


> Sorry about my absence. My girlfriend woke up and we were vistsing for a bit.



Was I spot on with the fresh meat comment or what?



Deepest Bluest Evil said:


> My family moved from LA to Portsmouth when I was 11 (back in 2000). After I graduated from High School I moved to Point Judith. I'm done with school. I'm using my natural talents to do what I love.



Natural talents at what if I may ask?


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Christ*ai*ns and Catholics. I've never head of the first, but they are probably both Christian.



Alright, you.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I think I found my first gray hair earlier tonight. I wondered which the stress would do first. Make it all fall out or turn gray.



I've had grey hairs for a while now probably since 24-25 only around the sides and not many though 

You lot can have all your Amazons, I think I'll pass   I spent a night in with Charlotte and her flatmates we watched Lars and the Real Girl  Lars and the Real Girl it was really good thought provoking, slightly emoitonal with a few laughs, and we also watched Dr Rage without a doubt the worst film I have ever seen, wooden acting, no coherent plot and rubbish sets/effects.


P.S I hate "time of the month"  althought I imagine its more inconvient for two females.


----------



## Superfreak

What up?


----------



## Deepest Bluest Evil

Aeson said:


> Was I spot on with the fresh meat comment or what?



Guess so. 



Aeson said:


> Natural talents at what if I may ask?



Boat repair and deckhanding:



Deepest Bluest Evil said:


> During the weekdays I keep fairly physical. I work as a freelance boat repair woman and deckhand; I like to get my exercise before getting to work. During the weekend I'm fairly inactive, pretty much on my arse or back.


----------



## Deepest Bluest Evil

Superfeak said:


> What up?




Super Blackman! 

ME: Look! Up in the sky! *points*

BYSTANDER 1: It's a bird!

BYSTANDER 2: No, it's a plane!

ME: NO! _It's Super Blackman!_


----------



## Superfreak

Deepest Bluest Evil said:


> Super Blackman!
> 
> ME: Look! Up in the sky! *points*
> 
> BYSTANDER 1: It's a bird!
> 
> BYSTANDER 2: No, it's a plane!
> 
> ME: NO! _It's Super Blackman!_



 ROFL!!

Well, Superman III is my second favorite Supes movie, the first one being my all time fave. Richard Pryor was the bomb. Being African-American myself, I thought it'd be cool to have an avatar of a black man in a superman outfit.  

I really like it.


----------



## megamania

Allo and welcome to the Hive.















still updating my Eberron Storyhour stuff....sigh


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> 30 old?  I remember thinking that. In my 3rd year of my 3rd decade I came to realize it's not as old as I once thought. I just feel old some times.




Aye.   I'll be the big 4-0 soon.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> I think I found my first gray hair earlier tonight. I wondered which the stress would do first. Make it all fall out or turn gray.






Deepest Bluest Evil said:


> Better gray than gone.




At least you can do something with grey. Some of us started going bald when we were 16 



Aeson said:


> I think you got the priest and pastor backwards.  I still find it funny when people break Catholics and Christians into 2 groups. To me they all are Christians.lol




According the Mr Chick, us Catholics are worse than gamers


----------



## Deepest Bluest Evil

spam reported


----------



## megamania

twice no less......


----------



## Deepest Bluest Evil

Well, I got a game starting in an hour and a half and I need to straighten up the apartment and make myself presentable. Until later!


----------



## megamania

well that was fun.


What next?


DeepBlue-
I am guessing you live close to the shore with the chosen username?


----------



## megamania

oh




Have fun.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I think I found my first gray hair earlier tonight. I wondered which the stress would do first. Make it all fall out or turn gray.




Join the club. Ive got a few myself.



Aeson said:


> So much could be done with this.




That a boy...back in the saddle



Ginnel said:


> P.S I hate "time of the month"  althought I imagine its more inconvient for two females.




Ha! Try having it in the desert, on a mission in the middle of nowhere, with 5 men.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Ha! Try having it in the desert, on a mission in the middle of nowhere, with 5 men.




Been there done that.


----------



## Goldmoon

Morning Hive. I am freaking hungry. Choices for dinner sucked tonight. Grease or grease. I decided id skip dinner and my tummy is yelling at me now.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Been there done that.




Are we talking about the same thing Galeros?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I discovered the ultimate cheap way to unlock characters in SF4.   Play the game on Easy with one 30 second round.  During the last fight all you have to do is be offensive for 15 seconds and then go defensive and try to survive rather than defeat the boss.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Join the club. Ive got a few myself.
> 
> 
> 
> That a boy...back in the saddle
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Try having it in the desert, on a mission in the middle of nowhere, with 5 men.



I'm on my cell because I'm too lazy to get out bed at the moment. this won't be a pretty quote.

I'm sure you look great with a few.

If I were back in the saddle I would have done something with her comment. I'm just not feeling it yet.

They should just point you in the direction of the bad guys when it happens.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> I discovered the ultimate cheap way to unlock characters in SF4. Play the game on Easy with one 30 second round. During the last fight all you have to do is be offensive for 15 seconds and then go defensive and try to survive rather than defeat the boss.




Dirty Pool old man!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'm on my cell because I'm too lazy to get out bed at the moment. this won't be a pretty quote.
> 
> I'm sure you look great with a few.
> 
> If I were back in the saddle I would have done something with her comment. I'm just not feeling it yet.
> 
> They should just point you in the direction of the bad guys when it happens.





I hate gray hair.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I hate gray hair.



With all your macho, woman liking way you're still a woman yourself and that is normal for most women. I think a little gray on a woman can be sexy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Remember kids: Grey Hair is also not only caused by old age, it is also cuased by stess.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> With all your macho, woman liking way




You couldnt have spruced that up a little?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Are we talking about the same thing Galeros?



I have no doubt he's talking about the same thing.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Remember kids: Grey Hair is also not only caused by old age, it is also cuased by stess.




I have both so I'm screwed.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> You couldnt have spruced that up a little?



It wouldn't have been as funny.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I have both so I'm screwed.



You're not old. You're experienced but not old. There is a difference.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I have no doubt he's talking about the same thing.




Galeros always keeps me laughing and guessing.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> It wouldn't have been as funny.




I suppose youre right.



Aeson said:


> You're not old. You're experienced but not old. There is a difference.




I'm old for what I'm doing.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Galeros always keeps me laughing and guessing.



And I keep you laughing but have no doubt what I mean.

There is not guessing with him for me anymore. There was a time I would have answered things like he does.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I suppose youre right.



 You know I love you. I will never mean anything with malice. 



Goldmoon said:


> I'm old for what I'm doing.



You may be but you're not old.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> And I keep you laughing but have no doubt what I mean.




I know.



Aeson said:


> You know I love you. I will never mean anything with malice.
> 
> 
> You may be but you're not old.




I know you never mean anything bad Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I know.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you never mean anything bad Aeson.



I'm still half asleep so things may not come out as pretty. I have moved from the bed to the game room with everyone that's been playing while I was napping.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'm still half asleep so things may not come out as pretty. I have moved from the bed to the game room with everyone that's been playing while I was napping.




 Its all good Aeson.

On another note, I think I just sold my soul for three cans of Diet Pepsi.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Its all good Aeson.
> 
> On another note, I think I just sold my soul for three cans of Diet Pepsi.



I could have given you a better deal for your soul. Ask for a refund and I'll take it.

You shouldn't have skipped on the grease.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I could have given you a better deal for your soul. Ask for a refund and I'll take it.
> 
> You shouldn't have skipped on the grease.




Already Dinking one. Yummy, I havent had one in months.

I hate greasy food nowadays.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Already Dinking one. Yummy, I havent had one in months.
> 
> I hate greasy food nowadays.



The soul can come later. I'm still shooting for the heart.
Enjoy.

I don't blame you. Too bad they didn't have other choices. No glazed carrots tonight?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> The soul can come later. I'm still shooting for the heart.
> Enjoy.
> 
> I don't blame you. Too bad they didn't have other choices. No glazed carrots tonight?




Nope, the only veggies were in some sort of stir-fry that did not look appatizing at all.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Nope, the only veggies were in some sort of stir-fry that did not look appatizing at all.



Sorry to hear that. Hopefully tomorrow will have something new.

I'd share some of my spaghetti with you.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hopefully tomorrow will have something new.
> 
> I'd share some of my spaghetti with you.




No thanks but I appreciate the offer.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> No thanks but I appreciate the offer.



Not your thing? Sounds like you don't have much of an appetite tonight. Feeling ok?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Sounds like you don't have much of an appetite tonight. Feeling ok?




Yes and no. I just have some issues I need to work out. A few Demons to exeorcize if you will.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Yes and no. I just have some issues I need to work out. A few Demons to exeorcize if you will.



If you want to talk I have the time. Still remember your login for bront.org to use the chat room? Can you use IM? Maybe we can help each other exercise some demons.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> If you want to talk I have the time. Still remember your login for bront.org to use the chat room? Can you use IM? Maybe we can help each other exercise some demons.




All IM software I know of is blocked out here.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> All IM software I know of is blocked out here.



meebo.com emulates the software but the site might be blocked. Did you try bront's site? We've chatted there before but you were in California still at the time.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> meebo.com emulates the software but the site might be blocked. Did you try bront's site? We've chatted there before but you were in California still at the time.




The filters here in the desert are much stricter than stateside


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> The filters here in the desert are much stricter than stateside



That really sucks.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Are we talking about the same thing Galeros?




Maybe.


----------



## Blackrat

I am here to phuzzle the world!


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I am here to phuzzle the world!



I don't care how depressed I get I'm not outsourcing my job to a Finnish rat.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I don't care how depressed I get I'm not outsourcing my job to a Finnish rat.





I didn't know that was your job...


----------



## Desert Hare

Is enwold usually this slow?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I didn't know that was your job...



I'm starting out locally by phuzzling all the women in the hive. I could expand to men but they have to be super sexy. Then I intend to move on globally and phuzzle the world.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Is enwold usually this slow?



Some times more than others. I haven't noticed that it's slow tonight. It's rarely slow at 2:30am.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Is enwold usually this slow?






Aeson said:


> Some times more than others. I haven't noticed that it's slow tonight. It's rarely slow at 2:30am.




It is a tad slower than most other sites generally, but I don't see any special slowness today either.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> It is a tad slower than most other sites generally, but I don't see any special slowness today either.



I wonder why it might be slower than other sites. All those long useless threads in the general forum?


----------



## Blackrat

Phuzzle!


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, bummer. I don't have any chocolate chip cookies...


----------



## Aeson

My D&D group had it's second 4E session today. I was only awake for the first and last few minutes but I did get to use my daily power. I did a whole 22 points of damage. The jury is still out on the game but I'm wanting to go back to 3e now. I have so many books and adventures that I'd be content with it for years to come.

My other group played Shadowrun Saturday night. It's been awhile since I played it. A couple of years since. It was fun. We went to an Ork rock concert and stole the datalink of the rock star. A troll picked a fight with me which I would have lost if I hadn't run away. lol I hit him solid a couple of times but didn't faze him. He made a grab for the chair I was swinging and hit the ground. I then hit him with the chair and ran away into the crowd.

We ended things with my Ork(male) and my roommate's elf(female) trying to chat up two female dwarven hackers for information in a hacker hangout.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Oh, bummer. I don't have any chocolate chip cookies...



Nor do I. my verminous friend. We shall endeavor the endure this setback together.


----------



## Blackrat

Sounds like an awesome game. I haven't played Shadowrun in a long time either. The last time we had a consert in the game too . Well, a bit bigger than a simple rock consert actually. Our group was hired as a security for Eurovision 2069


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Nor do I. my verminous friend. We shall endeavor the endure this setback together.




We shall have cookies by the end of the day! I swear this holy oath in the name of all that is good...

Or bad...

Well, in the name of Azathot anyways


----------



## Relique du Madde

dum de dum...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Sounds like an awesome game. I haven't played Shadowrun in a long time either. The last time we had a consert in the game too . Well, a bit bigger than a simple rock consert actually. Our group was hired as a security for Eurovision 2069



Saturday was more fun than I've had in a game in awhile. 


Blackrat said:


> We shall have cookies by the end of the day! I swear this holy oath in the name of all that is good...
> 
> Or bad...
> 
> Well, in the name of Azathot anyways



Sounds like I now have a mandate to venture out for cookies. I can and I shall. 


Relique du Madde said:


> dum de dum...



who de who?


----------



## Aeson

I can't remember if I mentioned but my roommate borrowed my 360 controllers on Friday to play at some other dude's house.  I didn't think about the wireless not being programmed to my 360 anymore. I have to remember or dig out the instruction on how to do that.


----------



## Aeson

Something else I forgot to mention. I took communion at church today. I was sitting with my friend's wife and their kids. She asked if I was going up but I wasn't sure. I decided at the last minute to do it because it seemed right to me. Actually according to Rich I'm not supposed to until I'm baptized. He said he erred on the side of the Gospel and gave it to me anyway. Also it would have looked bad if he refused me in front of everyone.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I can't remember if I mentioned but my roommate borrowed my 360 controllers on Friday to play at some other dude's house.  I didn't think about the wireless not being programmed to my 360 anymore. I have to remember or dig out the instruction on how to do that.




It shouldn't take more than starting the controller and then pushing the little button next to the socket on it's frontside.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Something else I forgot to mention. I took communion at church today. I was sitting with my friend's wife and their kids. She asked if I was going up but I wasn't sure. I decided at the last minute to do it because it seemed right to me. Actually according to Rich I'm not supposed to until I'm baptized. He said he erred on the side of the Gospel and gave it to me anyway. Also it would have looked bad if he refused me in front of everyone.




Yeah, it depends a bit on which church you go to, but most members of the clergy are willing to give communion even to "heathens".


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> It shouldn't take more than starting the controller and then pushing the little button next to the socket on it's frontside.



That's what I thought. Let it flash 3 times then release right? It just kept on flashing.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> That's what I thought. Let it flash 3 times then release right? It just kept on flashing.




Damn, it's been so long since I had to do that either that I can't remember good. But try taking it right infront the Xbox itself, first turn on the box, then turn on the controller, then push the button. The green lights on the ring on the box itself should start circling around IIRC. And then it takes a few seconds to connect.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Damn, it's been so long since I had to do that either that I can't remember good. But try taking it right infront the Xbox itself, first turn on the box, then turn on the controller, then push the button. The green lights on the ring on the box itself should start circling around IIRC. And then it takes a few seconds to connect.



I got out the instructions. Not much help there.lol I have a wired controller if I can't get this one to work right.


----------



## Aeson

I got it. I missed the step where I had to press the release button on the console.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I got it. I missed the step where I had to press the release button on the console.



Whuh? I didn't remember that either...

Oh right, it's: you push the little button, then you tap the power button on the console lightly enough so it doesn't turn off right?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, it depends a bit on which church you go to, but most members of the clergy are willing to give communion even to "heathens".



He said the baptism classes are starting up soon if I wanted to do it. It's not as intense as the catholic as I understand it. I still need to do some soul searching before I make that kind of commitment. Then I think that's part of what the class is about. 

I also have to think about what happens if he leaves. He's been thinking about it and visited a church last weekend in Maryland. If he leaves I doubt I would go to that church again. It's nice and friendly but too far away and doesn't fit my schedule well at all.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Whuh? I didn't remember that either...
> 
> Oh right, it's: you push the little button, then you tap the power button on the console lightly enough so it doesn't turn off right?



power on controller, power on console, press connect button on console, press release button on controller. Then both console and controller should flash and sync up. They did and now I can play  _The Force Unleashed._ 

Shaak Te is a Jedi character from the movies that I thought was killed in a deleted scene from Episode 3. I guess if it was deleted, it didn't happen.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> I discovered the ultimate cheap way to unlock characters in SF4. Play the game on Easy with one 30 second round. During the last fight all you have to do is be offensive for 15 seconds and then go defensive and try to survive rather than defeat the boss.



Why don't you put the difficulty down to easiest? unlocked all characters but 3 now  

not that its any kind of achievement on easiest difficulty you can complete it by pressing hard kick and sometimes forward 

had about 30-40 fights last night with a friend of mine from back in Lancaster  He kicked my ass mostly I think I was on about 33% over the whole night with the second session I won about 40% of the matches.



Aeson said:


> My D&D group had it's second 4E session today. I was only awake for the first and last few minutes but I did get to use my daily power.




Man, you're lucky i'm not your DM  Its a pet peeve of mine people falling asleep in games, worse than the reading of rulesbooks.

Was just about to tell you about the synch button on the front of the 360 as well


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> They did and now I can play  _The Force Unleashed._



Now that it's patched, it's an awesome game. The story is just perfect.


> Shaak Te is a Jedi character from the movies that I thought was killed in a deleted scene from Episode 3. I guess if it was deleted, it didn't happen.



Two deleted death-scenes actually. And yeah, both are non-canon.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Man, you're lucky i'm not your DM  Its a pet peeve of mine people falling asleep in games, worse than the reading of rulesbooks.



I work at night and I had a hard time sleeping that morning. I had 1 hour sleep. If it were a normal week day for me I would normally be asleep at that time. I would have liked to stay awake for the whole thing but I was feeling sick and not making much sense. I had to go take a nap. If I hadn't I would have slept all night long waking up in the morning when I should be going to sleep for work the next night. I know it's rude to sleep during the game but I excused myself and went to bed. No one had a problem with it because they understand my odd schedule.


Ginnel said:


> Was just about to tell you about the synch button on the front of the 360 as well



A little late, dude.


Blackrat said:


> Now that it's patched, it's an awesome game. The story is just perfect.



I noticed that I needed to update before I could play. I wasn't sure what that was about. 


Blackrat said:


> Two deleted death-scenes actually. And yeah, both are non-canon.



Too bad Mace's death is cannon. He went out like a punk. The Twi'lek chick should have had a better death also.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I noticed that I needed to update before I could play. I wasn't sure what that was about.




It runs some system update from the disc, but you should also plug your box to the web and let it auto update the game.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> *Sleeping stuff



Ahh thats cool, I read it as just nodding off in the chair snoring, we've had 1 or 2 players who have done that in the games i've played in.


Aeson said:


> Too bad Mace's death is cannon. He went out like a punk. The Twi'lek chick should have had a better death also.



In one of the games we played Mace survived, and had turned into a crotchety mad old man.....with a lightsaber


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Ahh thats cool, I read it as just nodding off in the chair snoring, we've had 1 or 2 players who have done that in the games i've played in.



It's not that bad if a player is a bit tired and snoozes off at some slow point. But when the GM is so tired that he snoozes off in the middle of a sentense... 



> In one of the games we played Mace survived, and had turned into a crotchety mad old man.....with a lightsaber



I wonder if I could convince this new group of mine to play the Alt Timeline Campaign I outlined in my blog


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> not that its any kind of achievement on easiest difficulty you can complete it by pressing hard kick and sometimes forward




Unlocking characters first achievements second


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Why don't you put the difficulty down to easiest? unlocked all characters but 3 now
> 
> not that its any kind of achievement on easiest difficulty you can complete it by pressing hard kick and sometimes forward






Relique du Madde said:


> Unlocking characters first achievements second




Hell, I had hard time beating Seth even on Easiest difficulty with few characters. Then again, some characters [cough]Bison[/cough] I played with Hard and didn't lose even once.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> It runs some system update from the disc, but you should also plug your box to the web and let it auto update the game.



I didn't know that. I'll run the update when I can.



Ginnel said:


> Ahh thats cool, I read it as just nodding off in the chair snoring, we've had 1 or 2 players who have done that in the games i've played in.



My Saturday group has a guy that falls asleep at the table. I'd never do that. 


Ginnel said:


> In one of the games we played Mace survived, and had turned into a crotchety mad old man.....with a lightsaber



I have an alt time line that he survives also. I wasn't sure if I wanted him to have cyber hands or the stumps but use the force to fight with a lightsaber.


Blackrat said:


> It's not that bad if a player is a bit tired and snoozes off at some slow point. But when the GM is so tired that he snoozes off in the middle of a sentense...



 That never happened to me...yet.


Blackrat said:


> I wonder if I could convince this new group of mine to play the Alt Timeline Campaign I outlined in my blog



You have a blog?


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> It's not that bad if a player is a bit tired and snoozes off at some slow point. But when the GM is so tired that he snoozes off in the middle of a sentense...



Hmm i'm not so sure, its just that it seems really rude because just like pimping, DM'ing ain't easy and it takes a lot of work, I just find it really insulting to myself (when DM'ing) and discouraging to everyone at the table if someone starts nodding off.

Especially when everyone works a normal 9-5 job, no one has any illnesses and they can perfectly stay awake any other night of the week playing computer games, DM'ing or whatever.

Anyway rant mode off.




Blackrat said:


> I wonder if I could convince this new group of mine to play the Alt Timeline Campaign I outlined in my blog



We played through episodes 4-6 but we saw the events happening in the films and didn't really interact with them which was cool 

I'm sure you can get your group to play whatever 

Hmmm you probably game in Finnish don't you so its probably "finnishword finnishword finnishword, Jedi finnishword force finnish word, finnishword lightsaber" ?


----------



## Aeson

Mika you're a rat bastard. I went out to buy some cookies and got some ice cream also because it was on sale.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Hmmm you probably game in Finnish don't you so its probably "finnishword finnishword finnishword, Jedi finnishword force finnish word, finnishword lightsaber" ?




Well, you forgot "boobs" but otherwise yes. It's mostly finnish with some english words mixed in, but since we are all quite good with english, it's also some full english sentenses mixed in also. In other words: Total Gibberish that only finnish geeks can understand


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> You have a blog?



Yeah, the relevant posts about the Alt SW Timeline are these:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/blogs/blackrat/1080-could-have-been-worse.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/blogs/blackrat/1089-what-became-jedi.html


Aeson said:


> Mika you're a rat bastard. I went out to buy some cookies and got some ice cream also because it was on sale.




Heh heh hee... I'm going to go and buy some cookies when I get off work too


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Hmm i'm not so sure, its just that it seems really rude because just like pimping, DM'ing ain't easy and it takes a lot of work, I just find it really insulting to myself (when DM'ing) and discouraging to everyone at the table if someone starts nodding off.
> 
> Especially when everyone works a normal 9-5 job, no one has any illnesses and they can perfectly stay awake any other night of the week playing computer games, DM'ing or whatever.
> 
> Anyway rant mode off.



 It's rude to fall asleep during the game. I gave warning before hand and picked a time before the action really got started to leave. I just came back as the big fight at the end was was under way. 

Louis has sleep apnea which causes him to fall asleep. He kept falling asleep at a Christmas party we were at. There were a bunch of strangers that were a bit high brow and he's over in a chair snoring. 



Ginnel said:


> We played through episodes 4-6 but we saw the events happening in the films and didn't really interact with them which was cool
> 
> I'm sure you can get your group to play whatever
> 
> Hmmm you probably game in Finnish don't you so its probably "finnishword finnishword finnishword, Jedi finnishword force finnish word, finnishword lightsaber" ?



The picture he posted had English in it. They could play in English but I'm sure it would be easier in Finnish.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well, you forgot "boobs" but otherwise yes. It's mostly finnish with some english words mixed in, but since we are all quite good with english, it's also some full english sentenses mixed in also. In other words: Total Gibberish that only finnish geeks can understand



I love hearing people speak other languages then sprinkle some English in. It cuts the flow of the sentence and sticks out.lol


Blackrat said:


> Yeah, the relevant posts about the Alt SW Timeline are these:
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/blogs/blackrat/1080-could-have-been-worse.html
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/blogs/blackrat/1089-what-became-jedi.html



*runs off to read*


Blackrat said:


> Heh heh hee... I'm going to go and buy some cookies when I get off work too



A warm chocolate cookie and a couple of scoops of ice cream. It's heaven but you're still evil.


----------



## Ginnel

Force Boobs! Finnishword, Finnishword







P.S I've lost around a stone (14lbs) since Christmas now 

14.2

13.2ish

and I want sausage and egg sandwhich with tomato sauce


----------



## Aeson

That really is an alternate universe. I think it could be too much of a departure for some people. Those that want to play Star Wars is because they mainly are familiar with it.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Force Boobs! Finnishword, Finnishword




Force Boobs! 

Something I can get into.
 


Ginnel said:


> P.S I've lost around a stone (14lbs) since Christmas now
> 
> 14.2
> 
> 13.2ish
> 
> and I want sausage and egg sandwhich with tomato sauce



That's great. I seem stuck at an 8 pound lose in the same time period. I'm hoping to get over that hump and start losing again. I realize ice cream and cookies aren't helping but I hope to be responsible with them.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Force Boobs!
> 
> Something I can get into.
> 
> 
> That's great. I seem stuck at an 8 pound lose in the same time period. I'm hoping to get over that hump and start losing again. I realize ice cream and cookies aren't helping but *I hope to be responsible with them*.




Remember practice safe snacking kids!


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I love hearing people speak other languages then sprinkle some English in. It cuts the flow of the sentence and sticks out.lol
> *runs off to read*




If you'd speak both finnish and swedish, you'd propably love the Finn-Swedes (they are descendants of the old swedish upperclass families who owned land in Finland when Finland was part of Sweden). They talk mostly swedish but then pepper it with common finnish words .


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Remember practice safe snacking kids!



I did mean eating too much but you do have a point.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> If you'd speak both finnish and swedish, you'd propably love the Finn-Swedes (they are descendants of the old swedish upperclass families who owned land in Finland when Finland was part of Sweden). They talk mostly swedish but then pepper it with common finnish words .



Like Firefly with English and Chinese?lol


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> That really is an alternate universe. I think it could be too much of a departure for some people. Those that want to play Star Wars is because they mainly are familiar with it.




Well, I don't know. It still has "an evil galaxy spanning government" and "a rebel alliance". There's just more Jedi around


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well, I don't know. It still has "an evil galaxy spanning government" and "a rebel alliance". There's just more Jedi around



I guess that's one way to look at it.lol


My Xbox is updating. I guess I have to update the console software before updating the game.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Well, I don't know. It still has "an evil galaxy spanning government" and "a rebel alliance". There's just more Jedi around



My advice is don't tell them its non cannon, and wait till you see their faces when the rumored Sith Master, who is hunting down jedi, comes through the door is breathing through a respirator but doesn't have the face mask.

I think that would work quite well, as a merc/rebel? outfit they might not have too much information on this Jedi, Hocus Pocus anyway 
Depending on what part of the galaxy they've been in.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I guess that's one way to look at it.lol
> 
> 
> My Xbox is updating. I guess I have to update the console software before updating the game.




Oh, yeah. It will make the interface ugly... Well, that just my opinion. Most people actually seem to like the new interface. Once it's done that, you just pop in the disc and let it start. It should notify you about the game update.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Oh, yeah. It will make the interface ugly... Well, that just my opinion. Most people actually seem to like the new interface. Once it's done that, you just pop in the disc and let it start. It should notify you about the game update.



The new one is alright, not utterly amazing but it works.

I'm going to have to figure out how to automatically sign in as my ID sometime.

Hmm wonder if you can make your own themes for the 360 on a PC and transfer them across.


----------



## Aeson

The avatars running around are so cute.


----------



## Ginnel

*ponders if instead of random taking over of threads as in the old days that we should do a drive by Phuzzle and tagging with Hive and Hivemind*


----------



## Aeson

I made the avatar look more like me.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> *ponders if instead of random taking over of threads as in the old days that we should do a drive by Phuzzle and tagging with Hive and Hivemind*



Some may find that more annoying. Do eet. Do eet now.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Some may find that more annoying. Do eet. Do eet now.



I just think its boring having D&D permanently bolded on the right hand side, a change is as good as a holiday no? 

I love messing about with graphical character creators, stuff like mass effect and MMORPG's and stuff I can spend at least 30mins messing about.

Oblivion was terrible for that


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Oblivion was terrible for that




Yeah it was. On the other hand the Fallout 3 character creator is awesome


----------



## Desert Hare

It's pretty zippy now.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> The avatars running around are so cute.




Thanks. I think bunnies are cute too.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Thanks. I think bunnies are cute too.



The Xbox 360 avatars, wisenheimer.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> The Xbox 360 avatars, wisenheimer.




Oh, well how was I supposed to know?


----------



## Desert Hare

Superfeak said:


> What up?




Got your email earlier Tad. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Oh, well how was I supposed to know?



By following to conversation. We were talking about the Xbox update.lol


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Got your email earlier Tad. Thanks for the invite.



Ah ha. There is someone to blame.lol

I'm hazing the new people, BTW.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> By following to conversation. We were talking about the Xbox update.lol




 I don't have an X-Box.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I don't have an X-Box.



They look a lot like this. They would run on screen as you click for more selections. When one is selected it is lifted in the air and floats a bit. Some try to get you to choose them.


----------



## Aeson

I made mine look a lot like me. He's chubby with brown tussled hair. The face is as close as I can get with their selections.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I made mine look a lot like me. He's chubby with brown tussled hair. The face is as close as I can get with their selections.




Guess I should finally customize mine too. I just took one of the stock avatars and went with it.


----------



## Ginnel

Huh I didn't see all those various options (bunny and samurai outfits) maybe I need to look more carefully at my avatar selection bit, he's a bit boring at the moment just looks vaguely like myself


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Guess I should finally customize mine too. I just took one of the stock avatars and went with it.






Ginnel said:


> Huh I didn't see all those various options (bunny and samurai outfits) maybe I need to look more carefully at my avatar selection bit, he's a bit boring at the moment just looks vaguely like myself



I wonder if it can be changed after it's set. I like to change things up some times. 

There is a section for clothes. I imagine the bunny and samurai are in there.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I wonder if it can be changed after it's set. I like to change things up some times.
> 
> There is a section for clothes. I imagine the bunny and samurai are in there.




I can't believe they'd make it set permanent. That'd be silly.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I can't believe they'd make it set permanent. That'd be silly.



I'll log back in a moment to check.

I'm looking through a pdf of the Munchkin Monster Manual. I've _got _to talk my group into giving this game a try. They have a gazebo and a gelatinous octahedron.


----------



## Aeson

Looks to me like the avatar is limited without a Xbox Live account.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I'll log back in a moment to check.
> 
> I'm looking through a pdf of the Munchkin Monster Manual. I've _got _to talk my group into giving this game a try. They have a gazebo and a gelatinous octahedron.



Is that like an RPG based on Munchkin then?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Looks to me like the avatar is limited without a Xbox Live account.




Well, you can get silver account for free, but I guess that means it's limited without gold account. Then again, I'm going to buy that this week again anyways so it ain't a big deal for me.

*Jedi Handwave*
You want to buy SF4 and xbox live gold account....


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Is that like an RPG based on Munchkin then?



Yes, yes it is. I love the card game. I've heard of the RPG but haven't had a chance to look at the books. I'm downloading the pdfs to preview and I think I might have a chance to look at the player's handbook and the munchkin master's guide. They have to be as funny as the monster manual appears to be. It's a d20 game so it has to be easy to jump into using the d20 rules we already know..


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well, you can get silver account for free, but I guess that means it's limited without gold account. Then again, I'm going to buy that this week again anyways so it ain't a big deal for me.
> 
> *Jedi Handwave*
> You want to buy SF4 and xbox live gold account....



Why you waving your hand around like that? I'm The Most Interesting Man in the Hive. Your Jedi tricks don't work on me.....

I want to buy SF4 and xbox live gold account....I want to buy SF4 and xbox live gold account....I want to buy SF4 and xbox live gold account....


As soon as I can. I've over spent my budget this pay period. I think my Xbox comes with a free month. I have the Elite and I'm thinking it comes with a gold account. I need to find the information on it.


----------



## Ginnel

You should get little street fighter outfits for your dudes when you buy the game 

apparently you can already buy alternative costumes for some of the fighters 

Want arcade stick, don't want to pay £70 for one though


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Why you waving your hand around like that? I'm The Most Interesting Man in the Hive. Your Jedi tricks don't work on me.....
> 
> I want to buy SF4 and xbox live gold account....I want to buy SF4 and xbox live gold account....I want to buy SF4 and xbox live gold account....
> 
> 
> As soon as I can. I've over spent my budget this pay period. I think my Xbox comes with a free month. I have the Elite and I'm thinking it comes with a gold account. I need to find the information on it.




Yes, you get a free month. All you need is a email address from any Microsoft's email provider. Windows Live or Hotmail are good.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> You should get little street fighter outfits for your dudes when you buy the game



_That _is a_ fantasitc _idea. When you buy the game you can get outfits for your avatar. You can then dress him or her up like characters from your favorite games. BRILLIANT!


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yes, you get a free month. All you need is a email address from any Microsoft's email provider. Windows Live or Hotmail are good.



I have 3 hotmail emails and one live. Do you think that would be enough?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I have 3 hotmail emails and one live. Do you think that would be enough?




I'm not sure... You better send an email to them and ask...



Yeah, you're set. I can't remember where you find the thing in the new xbox interface, but you should be able to set up the account in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> You should get little street fighter outfits for your dudes when you buy the game






Aeson said:


> _That _is a_ fantasitc _idea. When you buy the game you can get outfits for your avatar. You can then dress him or her up like characters from your favorite games. BRILLIANT!




That really is a fantastic idea. Did they do the same thing with other games too, or is this some SF exclusive feature. I want a 101 Vault Suit


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I'm not sure... You better send an email to them and ask...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're set. I can't remember where you find the thing in the new xbox interface, but you should be able to set up the account in about 5 minutes.



I'll try it later. I'm getting ready to watch Dollhouse. They should just go ahead and let the men and women show the goods. They're pretty close to it already. Eliza Dushku as been nearly naked almost as much as she's been dressed.


Blackrat said:


> That really is a fantastic idea. Did they do the same thing with other games too, or is this some SF exclusive feature. I want a 101 Vault Suit



101 Vault Suit?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> 101 Vault Suit?




The Blue & Yellow Overalls from Fallout 3.


----------



## Ginnel

Unfortunately Rat its something they should do, not something they are doing 

But yeah little avatars dressed as characters from the games would be great, little master chiefs, little Niko Bellics (dressed in the clothes you got for him in game) and little Akumas would be ace  I do like the different titles and icons you can get from online play in street fighter though 

I've got the Chillaxin' title

and a piccy of a chick with a black tie and shades on at the moment

Favourite characters are Vega and Sakura


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Favourite characters are Vega and Sakura




At the moment mine are Balrog and Dhalsim. Blanka ain't nearly as cool as he was in SF2


----------



## Desert Hare

One of my goldfish died.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> The Blue & Yellow Overalls from Fallout 3.



I haven't gotten to that game yet. It's on my list.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> At the moment mine are Balrog and Dhalsim. Blanka ain't nearly as cool as he was in SF2



Dhalsim just seems to be the worst fighter in it, possibly even more so than Dan (the deliberately worst fighter in the game)

Balrog is quite entertaining I particularly like his low hard kick, hook move.
Blanka hmm he's alright I might have to try changing his voice to the Japanese version as the English one is just plain awful


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> One of my goldfish died.



I'm sorry. *hug*


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> I'm sorry. *hug*




I had that little fish for nearly two years. I loved it something fierce.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Dhalsim just seems to be the worst fighter in it, possibly even more so than Dan (the deliberately worst fighter in the game)



Whuh? I managed to pull a Perfect against Seth with Dhalsim. His Hard Punch & Kick are just awesome since you can deliver them so far away.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> I had that little fish for nearly two years. I loved it something fierce.




Isn't that quite a long lifetime for a goldfish? I'm sure it led a long and happy life in it's bowl with little coral castle.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Isn't that quite a long lifetime for a goldfish? I'm sure it led a long and happy life in it's bowl with little coral castle.




As a matter of fact yes. That doesn't mean I didn't have a strong emotional fellings associated with it. 

It didn't have a little bowl anyway. It had a glass palace with many kindgdoms under its rule.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> As a matter of fact yes. That doesn't mean I didn't have a strong emotional fellings associated with it.
> 
> It didn't have a little bowl anyway. It had a glass palace with many kindgdoms under its rule.



That's awesome.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> As a matter of fact yes. That doesn't mean I didn't have a strong emotional fellings associated with it.




Sorry, I didn't mean it like that. I meant it as a comforting statement.


----------



## Desert Hare

I'll probably buy a clownfish later to replace it.


----------



## Blackrat

I had a Fighting Fish for some time when I was a kid. It was quite beautiful.


----------



## Ginnel

How long have you been lurking Mr Hare? (or Mrs or ms?)


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> How long have you been lurking Mr Hare? (or Mrs or ms?)



Now starts the inquisition.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> I had a Fighting Fish for some time when I was a kid. It was quite beautiful.




Chinese or Japanese?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Now starts the inquisition.




I didn't expect the spanish inquisition...


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> How long have you been lurking Mr Hare? (or Mrs or ms?)





72 hours.

Ad that's Ms. Hare.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Now starts the inquisition.



I think I should have started earlier though 

By the by I'm a cynic and I think all "new" people to the Hive aren't, but I get over it with time I'm almost 100% sure that Duskblade is a new person now


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Chinese or Japanese?




What's the difference? No really, I didn't know there was difference. The finnish word for them translates as Oriental Fighting Fish 

It was Blue/Red if that makes any difference.
It looked somewhat like this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Betta_splendens_with_bubble_nest.jpg
I can't remember exactly since that was some 15 years ago


----------



## Duskblade

Good morning hive! 



Ginnel said:


> By the by I'm a cynic and I think all "new" people to the Hive aren't, but I get over it with time I'm almost 100% sure that Duskblade is a new person now




Oh, thanks. Why on Gods' green Earth would anyone waste their time creating new email addresses and enworld accounts to go with them?  Honestly?


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> What's the difference? No really, I didn't know there was difference. The finnish word for them translates as Oriental Fighting Fish
> 
> It was Blue/Red if that makes any difference.
> It looked somewhat like this: File:Betta splendens with bubble nest.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> I can't remember exactly since that was some 15 years ago



Hmm is it me or does that look like a red fish, given a quick spray paint of blue?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I didn't expect the spanish inquisition...



You're not supposed to.


Desert Hare said:


> 72 hours.
> 
> Ad that's Ms. Hare.



So there's not a Mr. Hare? Maybe another Ms. Hare? We seem to be getting a lot of those around here lately. I think someone hung up a signup sheet at a lesbian bar. lol


Ginnel said:


> I think I should have started earlier though
> 
> By the by I'm a cynic and I think all "new" people to the Hive aren't, but I get over it with time I'm almost 100% sure that Duskblade is a new person now



Duskblade has a different name. She went by Anti du Madde as first or something like that. Some people think Demongirl is a Galeros alt but we all know we're all alts of Megamania.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> You're not supposed to.



Fail!


> Duskblade has a different name. She went by Anti du Madde as first or something like that. Some people think Demongirl is a Galeros alt but we all know we're all alts of Megamania.



I thought all the Hivers were alts of P-Kitty?


----------



## Ginnel

Duskblade said:


> Good morning hive!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, thanks. Why on Gods' green Earth would anyone waste their time creating new email addresses and enworld accounts to go with them?  Honestly?



Afternoon 

Why do people create computer viruses, why do people do graffiti and the like.

I imagine its the attention, and also something new and interesting to do, also creating a new account is hardly taxing


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Good morning hive!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, thanks. Why on Gods' green Earth would anyone waste their time creating new email addresses and enworld accounts to go with them?  Honestly?



Hey, you're back. Where ya been? Paris? London? Red carpet at the Oscars?

You can use your same email for different accounts. They just lump them together in the database. Some people want to have different names and can't always get it changed. Others want to go incognito. It's fair to be suspicious of new people.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Fail!



What did I fail? To get the Python reference? Not a big fan of the show.


Blackrat said:


> I thought all the Hivers were alts of P-Kitty?



No, no, no. That's just Darkness.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> What did I fail? To get the Python reference? Not a big fan of the show.




To respond correctly to the Python reference . Now you don't get to know the secrets of the secret society...


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> So there's not a Mr. Hare? Maybe another Ms. Hare? We seem to be getting a lot of those around here lately.



Nope. I'm ssingle.



Aeson said:


> I think someone hung up a signup sheet at a lesbian bar.



Holy Cr@p. Bleh, Yuck. I'm totally straight.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> To respond correctly to the Python reference . Now you don't get to know the secrets of the secret society...



You mean this answer?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> You mean this answer?




Well, that's better. Here, have a secret cookie...


----------



## Ginnel

Well I really quite like the Hive as a group of intelligent, gaming, misfits.
I like the fact that people listen about the deep and meaningful and spout the ridiculous and obscure, a lot of truth rears its ugly head in this place and I'd like that to continue, people pretending to be what they're not when all this cool stuff is happening gets my goat.

Well theres the practical/emotional reasoning behind my cynicism.



I like short lived accounts used for an obvious joke though thats totally cool


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Hey, you're back. Where ya been? Paris? London? Red carpet at the Oscars?




No. 

I've been spending a lot of time at Jazz gigs and hobnobbing with the upper crust of South Dakota.


----------



## Duskblade

Blackrat said:


> Well, that's better. Here, have a secret cookie...




Ooh. Can I haz secret cookie?


----------



## Blackrat

Duskblade said:


> Ooh. Can I haz secret cookie?




Do you know the secret handshake?


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Nope. I'm ssingle.



Well hello, beautiful. 







Desert Hare said:


> Holy Cr@p. Bleh, Yuck. I'm totally straight.



Down, girl. We're trying to break Duskblade of that. lol Everyone is welcome here. We don't want to anger the bisexuals. They may be packing heat. I know for a fact one of them is right now.


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> Well I really quite like the Hive as a group of intelligent, gaming, misfits.
> I like the fact that people listen about the deep and meaningful and spout the ridiculous and obscure, a lot of truth rears its ugly head in this place and I'd like that to continue, people pretending to be what they're not when all this cool stuff is happening gets my goat.




I guess sometimes people just need a break from being themselves.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Down, girl. We're trying to break Duskblade of that. lol Everyone is welcome here. We don't want to anger the bisexuals. They may be packing heat. I know for a fact one of them is right now.



Well theres a 1 in 6 ish chance that they might be at all times


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> They may be packing heat. I know for a fact one of them is right now.




Speaking of which, I haven't been to the range for quite some time. Might be time to go and empty a clip for a while.


----------



## Duskblade

Blackrat said:


> Do you know the secret handshake?




 No.


----------



## Ginnel

Desert Hare said:


> I guess sometimes people just need a break from being themselves.



 Awwww thats sweet *Hugs (but only if it looks like it'll be appreciated)*


----------



## Blackrat

Duskblade said:


> No.




Ah, good. It's supposed to be secret afterall. Here, you can have a secret cookie. Just keep it secret...


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Well hello, beautiful.




Hi handsome. 



Aeson said:


> Down, girl. We're trying to break Duskblade of that. lol Everyone is welcome here. We don't want to anger the bisexuals. They may be packing heat. I know for a fact one of them is right now.



I'm not conding what people do, I have respect for their decisions. Its that I could nevere visualize myself with another woman. I don't have any religious morals because I'm atheist.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well, that's better. Here, have a secret cookie...



Nom nom nom.


Ginnel said:


> Well I really quite like the Hive as a group of intelligent, gaming, misfits.
> I like the fact that people listen about the deep and meaningful and spout the ridiculous and obscure, a lot of truth rears its ugly head in this place and I'd like that to continue, people pretending to be what they're not when all this cool stuff is happening gets my goat.
> 
> Well theres the practical/emotional reasoning behind my cynicism.
> 
> 
> 
> I like short lived accounts used for an obvious joke though thats totally cool



The bestest place in the whole intertubes. This is a really close family that has seen a growth spurt lately. I hope old timers never feel squeezed out gain and the new people feel welcome.

You're right. We talk about many things here. Aurora shared her pregnancy with us. Rev shared the deaths of his father and grandfather. We've all shared our love finds and loses. This is the place we can go for someone that cares. We try to support no matter what. Some of us like myself have been a little behind in that lately.


Duskblade said:


> No.
> 
> I've been spending a lot of time at Jazz gigs and hobnobbing with the upper crust of South Dakota.



Isn't the upper crust the part that gets burnt?lol Well, I hope you had fun and welcome back.


Duskblade said:


> Ooh. Can I haz secret cookie?



Are you on a diet? 


Blackrat said:


> Do you know the secret handshake?



It's the shocker, right? 2 in the pink and one in the stink?


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> Awwww thats sweet *Hugs (but only if it looks like it'll be appreciated)*




I love hugs. Especially from kitties. 

*Hugs the stuffing out of Ginnel*


----------



## Duskblade

Blackrat said:


> Ah, good. It's supposed to be secret afterall. Here, you can have a secret cookie. Just keep it secret...




I'll keep it on the downlow.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Hi handsome.






Desert Hare said:


> I'm not conding what people do, I have respect for their decisions. Its that I could nevere visualize myself with another woman. I don't have any religious morals because I'm atheist.



That's fine. Just remember that some could feel hurt by what we say. 

There is a lot of flirting and teasing that takes place here. Some of it between women. Make your feelings known and I'm sure they'll leave you out of it if you wish. It's fun to sit back in watch some time, though.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Isn't the upper crust the part that gets burnt?lol Well, I hope you had fun and welcome back.



Its good to be back. I missed all of you. Mr. Man is driving me nuts with all the parties. I told him I needed a bit of a breather.



Aeson said:


> Are you on a diet?



Nope. I have a girly figure.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> That's fine. Just remember that some could feel hurt by what we say.




I have levels in the Diplomat Advanced Class. I'm totally aware of that.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I guess sometimes people just need a break from being themselves.



Some times. For some this is a great place to be themselves. Again except Galeros who I think is working hard on keeping people guessing who he really is. 


Ginnel said:


> Well theres a 1 in 6 ish chance that they might be at all times



We get them to sync their time of the month and form them into a raiding squad. We can then turn them loose on the Iraqis. HAHA



Blackrat said:


> Speaking of which, I haven't been to the range for quite some time. Might be time to go and empty a clip for a while.



I was talking about woman. There you go confusing people again. You confuse one amazon and admit to wearing a dress and all of the sudden you think you're one of them.



Ginnel said:


> Awwww thats sweet *Hugs (but only if it looks like it'll be appreciated)*






Desert Hare said:


> I love hugs. Especially from kitties.
> 
> *Hugs the stuffing out of Ginnel*



Yeah Ginnel: The real charmer.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Its good to be back. I missed all of you. Mr. Man is driving me nuts with all the parties. I told him I needed a bit of a breather.
> 
> It must suck to be the belle of the ball.






Duskblade said:


> Nope. I have a girly figure.



Some curves are nice. 


Desert Hare said:


> I have levels in the Diplomat Advanced Class. I'm totally aware of that.



Woundn't know it from that one post. Heh


----------



## Desert Hare

Nants ingonyama bagithi Baba
Sithi uhm ingonyama

Nants ingonyama bagithi baba
Sithi uhhmm ingonyama
Ingonyama

Siyo Nqoba
Ingonyama
Ingonyama nengw' enamabala

-
Just popped The Lion King in my dvd player. Man, I can't wait for it to come out on Blu-Ray.


----------



## Duskblade

aeson said:


> some curves are nice.




42-32-28


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I was talking about woman. There you go confusing people again. You confuse one amazon and admit to wearing a dress and all of the sudden you think you're one of them.




No, I don't think I'm one of them. I have the proof...


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Nants ingonyama bagithi Baba
> Sithi uhm ingonyama
> 
> Nants ingonyama bagithi baba
> Sithi uhhmm ingonyama
> Ingonyama
> 
> Siyo Nqoba
> Ingonyama
> Ingonyama nengw' enamabala
> 
> -
> Just pooped The Lion King in my dvd player. Man, I can't wait for it to come out on Blu-Ray.



Just pooped? I know the movie is a stinker but not that bad.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Something tells me you and Reveille will get along great. That's until he brings back his cat avatar and it chases your bunny around the hive.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Something tells me you and Reveille will get along great. That's until he brings back his cat avatar and it chases your bunny around the hive.




I wonder if his cat can cope with my hare having the infernal, dire and half-brown dragon templates.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> 42-32-28



I need my "this thread is worthless without pictures" smiley. 


Blackrat said:


> No, I don't think I'm one of them. I have the proof...



ditto the above


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I wonder if his cat can cope with my hare having the infernal, dire and half-brown dragon templates.



His cat is a goddess in his campaign setting.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> His cat is a goddess in his campaign setting.



Oh great. I'll have to elevate my rabbit to greater god status in order to have a chance. 



Aeson said:


> ditto the above



My brother had the proof until he became my sister. At that point our parents disowned him. I still love him, but it is awkward.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Oh great. I'll have to elevate my rabbit to greater god status in order to have a chance.



Go for it.


Desert Hare said:


> My brother had the proof until he became my sister. At that point our parents disowned him. I still love him, but it is awkward.



We're not all born the way we want to be. I'm sure it's awkward but you do still love him/her. How long has it been? Maybe in time things will become more comfortable for you.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> We're not all born the way we want to be. I'm sure it's awkward but you do still love him/her. How long has it been? Maybe in time things will become more comfortable for you.



It'll be 9 months on Friday. I just can't bring myself to hug him/her anymore. Maybe eventually I'll be able to again. 

In my mind I knew that he get the surgery for years. He would always get caught by my mom while trying on her clothes and my dad would always burn any female clothing that s/he'd buy and then give him/her a belting. They thaought they could punish being straight into her.

I said it. Her. I think it has certainly helped dealing with my emotions by getting this typed out.


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hive!

*Floods the Hive with Cap'n Crunch*


----------



## Duskblade

Galeros said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> *Floods the Hive with Cap'n Crunch*




I love Cap'n Crunch! It's my favorite cereal.

*Eats all the Cap'n Crunch in the hive*


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> It'll be 9 months on Friday. I just can't bring myself to hug him/her anymore. Maybe eventually I'll be able to again.
> 
> In my mind I knew that he get the surgery for years. He would always get caught by my mom while trying on her clothes and my dad would always burn any female clothing that s/he'd buy and then give him/her a belting. They thaought they could punish being straight into her.
> 
> I said it. Her. I think it has certainly helped dealing with my emotions by getting this typed out.



I wasn't sure what to call her until you were ready to adress yourself. I didn't want to make it any more uncomfortable for you. 

We used to have a transgendered member of the Hive, Kemrain. Kemrain hasn't been around in year. Kemrain has hir own pronouns. A blending of  his/her, he/she to fit situation. Took some getting used to and I still prefer to us Kemrain because I can't remember the pronouns after all this time.lol 
I think it was because he didn't feel like he was fully a she but somewhere in between. 

How old is your sister? 9 months isn't a long time but if you've known about it for years then you've had time to prepare. Maybe you just need more time.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> *Floods the Hive with Cap'n Crunch*



Are you trying to give me diabetes? You with your Cap'n Crunch and Blackrat with his cookies. I'm not going out to buy cereal at 9:30 in the morning. I should be getting ready for bed soon.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> I love Cap'n Crunch! It's my favorite cereal.
> 
> *Eats all the Cap'n Crunch in the hive*



Better you than me. Curves are sexier on women than on men.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> How old is your sister? 9 months isn't a long time but if you've known about it for years then you've had time to prepare. Maybe you just need more time.



She's 28. Consciously, yes. I think that subconsciously it was a shock for me. I guess a part of me wanted for brother to remain my brother.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Speaking of which, I haven't been to the range for quite some time. Might be time to go and empty a clip for a while.



I'd love to give that a go sometime with a few various guns


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Are you trying to give me diabetes? You with your Cap'n Crunch and Blackrat with his cookies. I'm not going out to buy cereal at 9:30 in the morning. I should be getting ready for bed soon.




No, I just like flooding the Hive with different foodstuffs.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Better you than me. Curves are sexier on women than on men.




Well, I can pack it way. I've been exercising and thus my figure has improved. For some reason I'm having a hungry day today. I've already eaten two granola bars, an apple, an orange, a big bowl of Special K and a Turkey sandwich. Of course I've been up for a while, and am starting to feel tired; I may have to take a nap soon to be able to get to sleep at a decent hour tonight.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> She's 28. Consciously, yes. I think that subconsciously it was a shock for me. I guess a part of me wanted for brother to remain my brother.



You have the right to feel that way. Again in time you may feel more comfortable.


----------



## Duskblade

Ginnel said:


> I'd love to give that a go sometime with a few various guns




Hawkeye to Lt. Col. Henry Blake:
Henry, we definitely do not need a nug!


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Well, I can pack it way. I've been exercising and thus my figure has improved. For some reason I'm having a hungry day today. I've already eaten two granola bars, an apple, an orange, a big bowl of Special K and a Turkey sandwich. Of course I've been up for a while, and am starting to feel tired; I may have to take a nap soon to be able to get to sleep at a decent hour tonight.



I've had hungry days lately also. I think the body tries to catch up on lost calories. That almost makes sense. 

I'm still asking for a picture. I'll show you mine if you show me yours. Just not here in public.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> You have the right to feel that way. Again in time you may feel more comfortable.




Thanks for being so understanding. You're an angel.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Thanks for being so understanding. You're an angel.



You're welcome. I hope I helped some.

I've been misjudged and misunderstood for a long time. I know what it's like. I try to be open to all no matter how different and out of the norm they seem to be.


----------



## Ginnel

I'm just taking some pre-sixpack pictures "argh!" so I have something to compare it too, for when it all goes.

And I'll post pics here 
only when I attain my goal though  

hmm been up 7 and a half hours on two slices of toast and a belgium bun 

Maybe I should go catch my lunch break


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> You're welcome. I hope I helped some.




You defintely have.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> You defintely have.



I'm glad.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> I'm just taking some pre-sixpack pictures "argh!" so I have something to compare it too, for when it all goes.
> 
> And I'll post pics here
> only when I attain my goal though
> 
> hmm been up 7 and a half hours on two slices of toast and a belgium bun
> 
> Maybe I should go catch my lunch break



Some times I feel like slapping you, you arrogant bastard.


----------



## Duskblade

Well, I'm off to take a nap. 

I'll be back later tonight.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> No, I just like flooding the Hive with different foodstuffs.



This is a change.  Normally you serve more as the Hive's garbage disposal.

*Turns on the tap, dumps week old spaghetti into Galeros and flips a switch*


----------



## Demongirl

Day off due to managerial error! 

Three day weekend for the win!

Of course I had to show up at work to find out that I had the day off.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> this is a change.  Normally you serve more as the hive's garbage disposal.
> 
> *turns on the tap, dumps week old spaghetti into galeros and flips a switch*




nom nom nom nom


----------



## Aeson

Day shift is coming in.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> Day shift is coming in.




Hope you get off soon.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Day shift is coming in.



Is that code for you're leaving work?


----------



## Demongirl

Ginnel said:


> Is that code for you're leaving work?




So what is it that you do for a living Ginnel?


----------



## Demongirl

Be back in a bit.


----------



## Demongirl

I'm back. I heard my room mate in the kitchen and wanted to visit with her for a bit, but she was on the phone. I told when she's off to come get me.


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> This is a change. Normally you serve more as the Hive's garbage disposal.
> 
> *Turns on the tap, dumps week old spaghetti into Galeros and flips a switch*



Froggy sneaking in there 

You know I still feel the mischevious grin/smile photo of you would be better for your profile pic on okcupid  I don't know why but I was thinking about it the other day



Aeson said:


> Some times I feel like slapping you, you arrogant bastard.



I love you too Snookums!


----------



## Demongirl

Desert Hare said:


> *Hugs the stuffing out of Ginnel*






Ginnel said:


> I love you too Snookums!




Can I hug the stuffing out you too Ginnel?


----------



## hafrogman

Demongirl said:


> Hope you get off soon.



Giggi. . . oh, you mean work.


----------



## Demongirl

hafrogman said:


> Giggi. . . oh, you mean work.




Whats your classification? Horny Toad?

Yeah, I meant work. Not everything is giggity.


----------



## Blackrat

Demongirl said:


> Not everything is giggity.




Blasphemy! Burn the Witch!


----------



## Demongirl

Okay room mate is off the phone. Now I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> Froggy sneaking in there



What can I say?  I'm quite ninja.







Ginnel said:


> You know I still feel the mischevious grin/smile photo of you would be better for your profile pic on okcupid  I don't know why but I was thinking about it the other day



You spend your days thinking about me?  How touching.  But honestly, I guess I can't remember what you're talking about.  I pretty much have every picture of me I have on my OKCupid page.  Except the one that has me leaning over looking at something so you can't see my face.

Oh, and the one from office picture day.


----------



## Ginnel

Demongirl said:


> So what is it that you do for a living Ginnel?



Administrative assistant would be my job role 

Right now it mostly consists of data entry (our street wardens like police but without the powers more of an ambassadorial role, do things like move on beggars or give directions to places, each one of these incidents they write down and I get the joy of putting into the database)

although I have done among other things while in this job role:

Accepted deliveries
Made Orders for Flags
Made a Flag database
Phoned people for info
compiled reports on beggars/rough sleeper activity
filing and tidying stuff
Taken minutes
General run around picking stuff up
Sorted leaflets into boxes
Stuffed letters into envelopes
filled Goody bags with goodys
Blown up balloons
Heated Gluwine
Drank Alcohol


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Hope you get off soon.



 On a regular basis.


Ginnel said:


> Is that code for you're leaving work?



 I was off work for the weekend. I go back tonight.


Ginnel said:


> I love you too Snookums!



 I was joking. You're the to call yourself arrogant first.


Demongirl said:


> Can I hug the stuffing out you too Ginnel?



 I can use some stuffing hugged out of me.


hafrogman said:


> Giggi. . . oh, you mean work.



 I went to the same place you did.


Demongirl said:


> Whats your classification? Horny Toad?
> 
> Yeah, I meant work. Not everything is giggity.



 You're right but a lot can be.


Blackrat said:


> Blasphemy! Burn the Witch!



 That's a waste of a good witch. She must be punished in some other way.

Back in the day we had a "night shift"  and a "day shift" it seemed in the hive. The night shift was the night time workers, Europeans and insomniacs. The day shift was the one here in the US day workers or the European night workers and insomniacs.


----------



## hafrogman

Demongirl said:


> Whats your classification? Horny Toad?...Not everything is giggity.



My momma always used to say, "a dirty mind is a perpetual feast."  You'll have to forgive me _learn to live with it_, but I will always look for the wrong way to take things.  Not neccesarily because I'm "Horny", but because the word play amuses me.  I'm a great fan of the English language, and I love twisting it around, bending it this way and that, and seeing what happens.







Blackrat said:


> Blasphemy! Burn the Witch!



She turned me into a newt!


----------



## Ginnel

Demongirl said:


> Can I hug the stuffing out you too Ginnel?



No problemo *holds his paws out*


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> What can I say? I'm quite ninja.You spend your days thinking about me? How touching. But honestly, I guess I can't remember what you're talking about. I pretty much have every picture of me I have on my OKCupid page. Except the one that has me leaning over looking at something so you can't see my face.
> 
> Oh, and the one from office picture day.



Ok bear in mind this was a month ago, you posted your a link to your okcupid profile I believe the second picture might have had you in red top slightly lying down with a grin, I said why don't you use that picture and you said nah its not the real me It was after a 3 day trip where you were tired and hungry or something, anyway thats what I remember 

Nah I don't spend days my heads too busy for that


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> That's a waste of a good witch. She must be punished in some other way.



Let's see, what are some traditional punishments for witchcraft?

We could get her soaking wet, squeeze her, make her hold a hot iron rod, put her in bondage, get her stoned. . .

. . . really it sounds kind of kinky.  You have to wonder what those Puritans were thinking when they came up with all this stuff.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> Ok bear in mind this was a month ago, you posted your a link to your okcupid profile I believe the second picture might have had you in red top slightly lying down with a grin, I said why don't you use that picture and you said nah its not the real me It was after a 3 day trip where you were tired and hungry or something, anyway thats what I remember



Oh, so it's in the profile, you just think it should be first in the list instead of second.  I see.

I just don't have the energy to care about prioritizing.    We'll see what happens when their new countdown hits zero.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Let's see, what are some traditional punishments for witchcraft?
> 
> We could get her soaking wet, squeeze her, make her hold a hot iron rod, put her in bondage, get her stoned. . .
> 
> . . . really it sounds kind of kinky. You have to wonder what those Puritans were thinking when they came up with all this stuff.



 They were purely kinky


hafrogman said:


> Oh, so it's in the profile, you just think it should be first in the list instead of second. I see.
> 
> I just don't have the energy to care about prioritizing.  We'll see what happens when their new countdown hits zero.



 Countdown?


----------



## Aeson

I should be going to bed soon. I should be but I'm not yet.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Countdown?



Yeah, OKC has a countdown running on their front page.  4 pm today, I think Pacific Time, not certain.  It's probably just a cosmetic update, but it may be something new and exciting, I don't know yet.


----------



## Demongirl

Okay, done visiting with the room mate. So whats new in here?

Bondage? Stoning? 

You guys do love me.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Oh, and the one from office picture day.




You're quite the handsome frog.


----------



## hafrogman

Demongirl said:


> Okay, done visiting with the room mate. So whats new in here?



It's amazing how little time I spend with my roommates.  You'd think with five of us in the house that we'd be running into each other all the time.  But no, we all have to work at it to coordinate something together.







Demongirl said:


> Bondage? Stoning?
> 
> You guys do love me.



We just felt that your time and effort involved with selling your soul to your dark master should be recognized.  So we all chipped in and got you this imitation gold watch, and got it engraved to say "Hiver of the Hour."  Congratulations.


----------



## Ginnel

Demongirl said:


> Okay, done visiting with the room mate. So whats new in here?
> 
> Bondage? Stoning?
> 
> You guys do love me.



Answers to your questions were on the previous page


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> You're quite the handsome frog.



Well thanks.  

You're not so bad yourself. I love what you've done with your hare.

...

*rimshot*


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> *rimshot*



 And such different connitations in English


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Well thanks.
> 
> You're not so bad yourself. I love what you've done with your hare.
> 
> ...
> 
> *rimshot*




If I don't keep it trim it gets shaggy.

giggity? I try.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Bondage? Stoning?
> 
> You guys do love me.



Of course we do. We're lonely men and you're a single woman.



Desert Hare said:


> You're quite the handsome frog.



He gets the complements. those that have seen my picture? silence. If you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all.


----------



## Demongirl

hafrogman said:


> It's amazing how little time I spend with my roommates.  You'd think with five of us in the house that we'd be running into each other all the time.  But no, we all have to work at it to coordinate something together.



Wow, I guess I should be thankful that I've only have 1 room mate. But we do spend a lot of time together. She is a former lover, but we're still very good friends. We love doing a lot of things together. We plan at least one girls night out per week.



hafrogman said:


> We just felt that your time and effort involved with selling your soul to your dark master should be recognized.  So we all chipped in and got you this imitation gold watch, and got it engraved to say "Hiver of the Hour."  Congratulations.



Awww. *grouphug*


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> If you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all.



Thats what I was taught, If you don't have anything contructive or nice to say, don't say anything at all. 

Though I guess the constructive bit I think I should probably ignore while I'm in here; otherwise I'll probably be sucking in the wake of posts.


----------



## Desert Hare

Demongirl said:


> Wow, I guess I should be thankful that I've only have 1 room mate.




Ditto. The guy I'm living with on his houseboat was aching fianancially enough to rent out the spare bedroom.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> And such different connitations in English



Really?  I can imagine what it's related to for you, then.  But what phrase gets used for *b-dum-chh* in England?  Or does nobody make cheezy jokes on that side of the pond. (I know THAT can't be it.)







Desert Hare said:


> If I don't keep it trim it gets shaggy.
> 
> giggity? I try.



And we appreciate it.    The trying, that is.  The other is a question of personal preference. 







Aeson said:


> Of course we do. We're lonely men and you're a single woman.



Pfft, I remember Aurora.  She doesn't have to be single.  Just the fact that we're lonely is enough.  


Aeson said:


> He gets the complements. those that have seen my picture? silence. If you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all.



Aww, c'mon Aeson.  Take a look at my picture.  Brad Pitt I am not (I'm more of a Ben Afleck, really).  If they can compliment my looks, they can compliment anyones.  I can't actually remember having seen a picture of you, but I'm sure you're a sexy beast (by which I mean you look like Ben Kingsley).


Demongirl said:


> Wow, I guess I should be thankful that I've only have 1 room mate. But we do spend a lot of time together. She is a former lover, but we're still very good friends.



Well, I have a lot of space, so five people is actually about right for the house.

I've never slept with any of my roommates though.  The beards turn me off.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> If I don't keep it trim it gets shaggy.
> 
> giggity? I try.



Not bad for a first attempt.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> And we appreciate it.    The trying, that is.





Aeson said:


> Not bad for a first attempt.




Well, I suppose with enough experience, I might be considered a true...

What is the nationalty? Hivers? Hiveminders? Hiverians? Hivenian?


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Wow, I guess I should be thankful that I've only have 1 room mate. But we do spend a lot of time together. She is a former lover, but we're still very good friends. We love doing a lot of things together. We plan at least one girls night out per week.



I'd like mine to be a current and/or future lover. Le sigh



Desert Hare said:


> Thats what I was taught, If you don't have anything contructive or nice to say, don't say anything at all.
> 
> Though I guess the constructive bit I think I should probably ignore while I'm in here; otherwise I'll probably be sucking in the wake of posts.



Don't worry about keeping up with posts. Don't get too long winded though, we have ADD.


Desert Hare said:


> Ditto. The guy I'm living with on his houseboat was aching fianancially enough to rent out the spare bedroom.



the reason my roommate moved in.



hafrogman said:


> Pfft, I remember Aurora.  She doesn't have to be single.  Just the fact that we're lonely is enough.



I remember her also. I think we or I scared her off. 


hafrogman said:


> Aww, c'mon Aeson.  Take a look at my picture.  Brad Pitt I am not (I'm more of a Ben Afleck, really).  If they can compliment my looks, they can compliment anyones.  I can't actually remember having seen a picture of you, but I'm sure you're a sexy beast (by which I mean you look like Ben Kingsley).



Ben Kingsley is sexy?




hafrogman said:


> I've never slept with any of my roommates though.  The beards turn me off.



I haven't slept with my roommate. I've wanted to but she keeps a cattle prod since the last time.


----------



## Demongirl

hafrogman said:


> Well, I have a lot of space, so five people is actually about right for the house.



So who gets the master bedroom? Do they pay a little more rent for getting more space?



hafrogman said:


> I've never slept with any of my roommates though.  The beards turn me off.



Not one girl in the whole house?  Sounds like a sausage fest.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Well, I suppose with enough experience, I might be considered a true...
> 
> What is the nationalty? Hivers? Hiveminders? Hiverians? Hivenian?



Whatever floats your houseboat. We go with Hiver mostly.

If you are willing to put in the time and effort I will train you in the ways of the giggity. It'll take a lot work under me. Over me would be nice too but we'll start out simple.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> What is the nationalty? Hivers? Hiveminders? Hiverians? Hivenian?



Yes.

...

I guess Hiver is used most commonly.

We are Hivers, we Hive in the Hivemind and read the Codex Hiveous so that all may become one with the Hive.  Or something like that.  I have a feeling that the rest of the board thinks of us more as "Those lunatics who hang out in the Hive."


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Yes.
> 
> ...
> 
> I guess Hiver is used most commonly.
> 
> We are Hivers, we Hive in the Hivemind and read the Codex Hiveous so that all may become one with the Hive.  Or something like that.  I have a feeling that the rest of the board thinks of us more as "Those lunatics who hang out in the Hive."



I don't think they think much of us at all. We used to get hecklers except Heckler. He would actually join us. I miss him too. 


Demongirl said:


> Not one girl in the whole house?  Sounds like a sausage fest.



Not a demongirl's dream?


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Ben Kingsley is sexy?



I'd say distinguished, not sexy.



Aeson said:


> I haven't slept with my roommate. I've wanted to but she keeps a cattle prod since the last time.



Last time? Cattle prod? 

Did you try to make a move on her and fail your Bluff check?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Ben Kingsley is sexy?



Ben Kingsley is a Sexy Beast.  And really, who among us has not wanted to bang Gandhi at one point or another?

...

No?







Demongirl said:


> So who gets the master bedroom? Do they pay a little more rent for getting more space?



I have the master bedroom.  The home is owned by my parents, who had to relocate to Minnesota for my dad's job.  But it was a bad time to sell, and they want to be able to return.  So my friends and I rent it out at a major savings, and I perform all the upkeep that generally the home owner would be responsible for.  So I don't pay more, but I do more work.







Demongirl said:


> Not one girl in the whole house?  Sounds like a sausage fest.



And indeed it is.  Every so often we contemplate shirts to that effect.  Mostly every time we eat at IHOP, and there's Pancake Party, or Crepe Carnival or whatever [Breakfast Food][Celebration] is going on.  We all want shirts that say "I got stuffed at Sausage Fest!"

Originally it was just my best friend and I, and one girl.  But she was a) disgusting beyond disgusting.  b) possibly addicted to Meth, and c) not in the habit of paying rent.

So she was asked to leave.

My supply of single female friends is lacking.  Mainly because if I had any, I'd probably be trying to convert them to NON-single.  See: Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I'd say distinguished, not sexy.



So I'm neither. Nice. 


Desert Hare said:


> Last time? Cattle prod?



So there is no confusion. It was a joke. I've made no attempt to sleep with her in anyway.
She doesn't have a cattle prod but does carry a large pocket knife. 


Desert Hare said:


> Did you try to make a move on her and fail your Bluff check?



I failed my Knowledge: Religion check. She won't date me because I'm not a Christian... well not technically... yet.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> My supply of single female friends is lacking.  Mainly because if I had any, I'd probably be trying to convert them to NON-single.  See: Aeson.



See what? 

Why pass up any opportunity? Long distance single women? Local single women? Bisexual amazonian single women? One thing they all have in common beside being single? Gamers.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> So I'm neither. Nice.



I didn't say that. I don't know what you look like so I can't say that you're sexy. And I don't know you're personality well enough to call you distinguished (time may rectify this).

From what I do do know of you is that you are kind and supportive. Thats a hard quality to find in a man, so regardless of your look you're a different breed of fish and real catch. 



Aeson said:


> I failed my Knowledge: Religion check. She won't date me because I'm not a Christian.



Thats just dumb.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I failed my Knowledge: Religion check. She won't date me because I'm not a Christian.



Perhaps you need the True Believer feat.  I think it was in Complete Divine.

Other than that. . . damn, that's rough.  At least you have a reason though.  And it's something that isn't going to change, which gives it finality.  I gotta think that's better than being rejected for some reason that you don't know.  You don't know if it's something you can change, or something you should have done differently.  Just "no" and no explanation.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> Not a demongirl's dream?



Man or woman, it's all good.



hafrogman said:


> And really, who among us has not wanted to bang Gandhi at one point or another?



Not me.



hafrogman said:


> I have the master bedroom.  The home is owned by my parents, who had to relocate to Minnesota for my dad's job.  But it was a bad time to sell, and they want to be able to return.  So my friends and I rent it out at a major savings, and I perform all the upkeep that generally the home owner would be responsible for.  So I don't pay more, but I do more work.



Sounds like a fair tradeoff.



Desert Hare said:


> Thats just dumb.



I've said it before Aeson, and I'll say it again; it's her loss. If she doesn't want to be with you because of your denomination, then it's best not to dwell on it and show her what a fine upstanding man you are regardless of it.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I didn't say that. I don't know what you look like so I can't say that you're sexy. And I don't know you're personality well enough to call you distinguished (time may rectify this).
> 
> From what I do do know of you is that you are kind and supportive. Thats a hard quality to find in a man, so regardless of your look you're a different breed of fish and real catch.



you like this nautical stuff. We might be able to work with that. 

Women seem to be looking for things I don't have to offer at least until they become burned out and jaded. Then they may find me more of a catch.



Desert Hare said:


> Thats just dumb.



I would agree. She wouldn't. She's set in her ways. I can't fault her for sticking to the teachings of her faith which frowns on marrying nonbelievers. 



hafrogman said:


> Perhaps you need the True Believer feat.  I think it was in Complete Divine.
> 
> Other than that. . . damn, that's rough.  At least you have a reason though.  And it's something that isn't going to change, which gives it finality.  I gotta think that's better than being rejected for some reason that you don't know.  You don't know if it's something you can change, or something you should have done differently.  Just "no" and no explanation.



It's not a finale answer either. One good thing about Christianity is they like conversions. I just need to see which edition my character needs to be converted to.


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> Perhaps you need the True Believer feat. I think it was in Complete Divine.
> 
> Other than that. . . damn, that's rough. At least you have a reason though. And it's something that isn't going to change, which gives it finality. I gotta think that's better than being rejected for some reason that you don't know. You don't know if it's something you can change, or something you should have done differently. Just "no" and no explanation.



Hmm I'm not so sure I would have thought of it more as an excuse than anything, if it wasn't then she would have worked on the converting instead I imagine.

No I'm not attracted to you, no I don't think of us like that, these are reasons I could get with, no because you're not of my religion? hmm I would have probably ran away before it got that far.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> I've said it before Aeson, and I'll say it again; it's her loss. If she doesn't want to be with you because of your denomination, then it's best not to dwell on it and show her what a fine upstanding man you are regardless of it.



It's not easy. She talks about being lonely. today at the gaming table when we were talking about marriage, her getting married came up. She said God hasn't sent him to her yet. 

She knows my feelings on the matter and she knows mine. I've chosen not to talk about it and I won't. 

I just have to deal with the ex boyfriend she hangs out with coming over. The sex talk,  *the huge tracks of land. 


*


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> you like this nautical stuff. We might be able to work with that.



I do live in Cape Elizabeth, _in_ a house boat _on_ the water. 



Aeson said:


> I would agree. She wouldn't. She's set in her ways. I can't fault her for sticking to the teachings of her faith which frowns on marrying nonbelievers.



God loves all his children, so I'm sure if its at least a compatable faith, that her reasons are unjustified. There are some truths that are universal, you just need to be wise enough to see and understand them.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> Hmm I'm not so sure I would have thought of it more as an excuse than anything, if it wasn't then she would have worked on the converting instead I imagine.
> 
> No I'm not attracted to you, no I don't think of us like that, these are reasons I could get with, no because you're not of my religion? hmm I would have probably ran away before it got that far.



Other than the people that come door to door, I'm not quite sure that there's much point in trying to "convert" athiests and agnostics.  Because you're not really trying to convert them.  You're not trying to change the object of their faith from one version of god to another, you're trying to give them faith where they have none.  It's more like a retrofit.  

So, if we consider what we know about the girl in question, it's that Aeson likes her.  So it could be just that she knows him well enough to know that he's not going to spontaneously start believing.

It's by no means certain that this is the correct interpretation.  But I'll give her the benefit of the doubt.  She knows what she believes, and she knows she wants to spend her life with someone who shares her beliefs.  She knows Aeson, and knows that he doesn't believe.  So even if she likes him as a person, she's not interested in pursuing what she sees as an ultimately doomed relationship with him.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> It's by no means certain that this is the correct interpretation.  But I'll give her the benefit of the doubt.  She knows what she believes, and she knows she wants to spend her life with someone who shares her beliefs.  She knows Aeson, and knows that he doesn't believe.  So even if she likes him as a person, she's not interested in pursuing what she sees as an ultimately doomed relationship with him.



It really breaks my heart that some people thjink that religion has to trump love. God created humanity as an act of love. So really, love should come first.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> I do live in Cape Elizabeth, _in_ a house boat _on_ the water.



Yeah, you're not much of a Desert Hare at all.

You're more like a boat bunny.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Hmm I'm not so sure I would have thought of it more as an excuse than anything, if it wasn't then she would have worked on the converting instead I imagine.
> 
> No I'm not attracted to you, no I don't think of us like that, these are reasons I could get with, no because you're not of my religion? hmm I would have probably ran away before it got that far.



 I'm sure that it's because she's not attracted to me. I've gone to church as recently as yesterday with a pastor that's in our gaming group. My attempts to see where I fit doesn't seem to faze her. 


Desert Hare said:


> I do live in Cape Elizabeth, _in_ a house boat _on_ the water.
> 
> 
> God loves all his children, so I'm sure if its at least a compatable faith, that her reasons are unjustified. There are some truths that are universal, you just need to be wise enough to see and understand them.



I don't know if I can find something compatible either. She's very conservative and I'm more open minded and liberal with things. She fumes at the idea of a woman leading a church but I'm ok with for example. 



hafrogman said:


> Other than the people that come door to door, I'm not quite sure that there's much point in trying to "convert" athiests and agnostics. Because you're not really trying to convert them. You're not trying to change the object of their faith from one version of god to another, you're trying to give them faith where they have none. It's more like a retrofit.
> 
> So, if we consider what we know about the girl in question, it's that Aeson likes her. So it could be just that she knows him well enough to know that he's not going to spontaneously start believing.
> 
> It's by no means certain that this is the correct interpretation. But I'll give her the benefit of the doubt. She knows what she believes, and she knows she wants to spend her life with someone who shares her beliefs. She knows Aeson, and knows that he doesn't believe. So even if she likes him as a person, she's not interested in pursuing what she sees as an ultimately doomed relationship with him.



 I think you're on to something. I think Ginnel is also.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> It's not easy. She talks about being lonely. today at the gaming table when we were talking about marriage, her getting married came up. She said God hasn't sent him to her yet.




I'm willing to accept the possibility of a higher power and in that that if there is one, s/he doesn't or wouldn't send people to each other. If there is a higher power and it does move in mysterious ways, than its a quirk of fate (or destiny, take your pick) that you should meet someone by accident one day and then move forward with your life, that person taking your hand in theirs and wanting to grow old with you. 

I'm a firm believer that if you want love badly enough you should be responsible for making it happen, with the exception mentioned above.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> It really breaks my heart that some people thjink that religion has to trump love. God created humanity as an act of love. So really, love should come first.



 This from an athiest. IIRC

Some tend to take the bible and its teaching literally. The bible tells them not to marry unbelievers.

I imagine if she were interested in me and I find my way to God on my own then perhaps she would give us being together a try.  I don't think she is interested in me as anything other than a friend which is the problem I run into a lot with women.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, you're not much of a Desert Hare at all.
> 
> You're more like a boat bunny.




I spent the first 14 years of my life in Arizona froggy. 

My username and avatar is an homage to that.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> This from an athiest. IIRC





Demongirl said:


> I'm willing to accept the possibility of a higher power......



Um, Aeson, I'm the atheist.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Um, Aeson, I'm the atheist.



I think she claimed to be one also.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> I spent the first 14 years of my life in Arizona froggy.



Well, let's see.  Your profile says 19-24.  So that gives us 5 to 10 years ago that you moved to Maine.

A bit of quick math later, and we find that you were certainly here from 1990-1999.  And since I've been here continuously since 1985, we've definately got some overlap going on.  Oh, that's right, I think I remember you now.



Small world.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> I think she claimed to be one also.






Desert Hare said:


> I'm not conding what people do, I have respect for their decisions. Its that I could nevere visualize myself with another woman. I don't have any religious morals because I'm atheist.




I did. That doesn't mean that I wan't brought up in a Catholic/Chrsitain household.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> I'm willing to accept the possibility of a higher power and in that that if there is one, s/he doesn't or wouldn't send people to each other. If there is a higher power and it does move in mysterious ways, than its a quirk of fate (or destiny, take your pick) that you should meet someone by accident one day and then move forward with your life, that person taking your hand in theirs and wanting to grow old with you.
> 
> I'm a firm believer that if you want love badly enough you should be responsible for making it happen, with the exception mentioned above.



I don't think she thinks God will just drop a man in her lap. I think she means she hasn't found him yet. An excellent candidate for the job was sitting at the table though.

We have a good looking, in good shape, former marine that I've known for some time but she just recently met join our group again. He's atheist. I'm interested in seeing of anything happens between them. As someone that planned to join the Army she has a lot in common with him. Maybe more than she has in common with me which is already a lot.


----------



## hafrogman

Demongirl said:


> Um, Aeson, I'm the atheist.



Technically, given your own self-quote, I'd peg you as agnostic.  Everyone likes to use different definitions, but I find the easiest to be like this:

Thiest: Believes there IS a god.
Athiest: Believes there IS NOT a god.
Agnostic: Does not believe.







Aeson said:


> I think she claimed to be one also.



She did.


----------



## Aeson

Religion is the A-number one no no here. We're not supposed to talk about it. I think that says something about the hive. I think no one really cares what we talk about and they let us be.

Let's not push our luck and try not to debate it. Focus on what we've been saying.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Oh, that's right, I think I remember you now.
> 
> 
> 
> Small world.



I'd hate to burst your bubble, but the whole 14 years I lived in AZ Imy family lived in Flagstaff.


----------



## Demongirl

hafrogman said:


> Atheist: Believes there IS NOT a god.
> Agnostic: Does not believe.



Is there one that goes in between these two?

Because I said that i'm willing to accept the possibility that there _might be_ a higher power.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> I'd hate to burst your bubble, but the whole 14 years I lived in AZ my family lived in Flagstaff.



I've been.

But fine, have it your way, we've never met.  I GUESS Flagstaff still counts as desert, but it's a pretty close call.  Religious family, Flagstaff.  Now I'm thinking instead of me, you know one of my roommates.

The first time I found out that his family was Mormon was when the church came to my doorstep to check up on him after learning he had moved into the area.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> I've been.
> 
> But fine, have it your way, we've never met.  I GUESS Flagstaff still counts as desert, but it's a pretty close call.  Religious family, Flagstaff.  Now I'm thinking instead of me, you know one of my roommates.
> 
> The first time I found out that his family was Mormon was when the church came to my doorstep to check up on him after learning he had moved into the area.



The WHOLE church?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Let's not push our luck and try not to debate it. Focus on what we've been saying.



TECHNICALLY, I'm now discussing semantics, not religion.    But yes, you're very right.  So I'll try and drop it now, and let the conversation drift back to something more appropriate, like sex.


----------



## Demongirl

hafrogman said:


> So I'll try and drop it now, and let the conversation drift back to something more appropriate, like sex.




*Strips naked, burns her clothes and streaks the hive*

Giggity, giggity, gig!


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> The WHOLE church?



Yup.

Okay, well not really.  But there were three of them, which is pretty odd.  Always two, there are.  A master, and an apprentice.

...

Or actually just two apprentices, a pair of young guys in black pants, white shirts, black ties, riding bicycles.  I see them about.  I appreciate that they're always wearing helmets.  Bike safety, FTW!

So yeah, three was quite the increase.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> TECHNICALLY, I'm now discussing semantics, not religion.    But yes, you're very right.  So I'll try and drop it now, and let the conversation drift back to something more appropriate, like sex.



You think semantics matter to some of the folks around here?

There's more to the hive than sex. Luckily for us we haven't found it yet. I think it's hidden under all the Kleenex, lube, toys, fuzzy cuffs, whips, whip cream, nudie mags.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> But fine, have it your way, we've never met.  I GUESS Flagstaff still counts as desert, but it's a pretty close call.  Religious family, Flagstaff.  Now I'm thinking instead of me, you know one of my roommates.



I suppose it its vaguely possible, but if we ever did, I just don't remember it.



Demongirl said:


> *Strips naked, burns her clothes and streaks the hive*
> 
> Giggity, giggity, gig!



Oh. My.


----------



## hafrogman

Demongirl said:


> *Strips naked, burns her clothes and streaks the hive*
> 
> Giggity, giggity, gig!



They call her the streak!
Fastest thing on two feet!

He she comes! *Giggity giggity*
There she goes! *Giggity giggity*
And she ain't wearin' no clothes!


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> *Strips naked, burns her clothes and streaks the hive*
> 
> Giggity, giggity, gig!



We need some visuals to work with here.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> They call her the streak!
> Fastest thing on two feet!
> 
> He she comes! *Giggity giggity*
> There she goes! *Giggity giggity*
> And she ain't wearin' no clothes!



Don't look, Ethel!


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> There's more to the hive than sex. Luckily for us we haven't found it yet. I think it's hidden under all the Kleenex, lube, toys, fuzzy cuffs, whips, whip cream, nudie mags.



 What can I say? You know the true me. It's all about money and sex! 



Desert Hare said:


> Oh. My.



*Stops in front of Desert Hare*

Like my boobies? It's a photo op, don't pass it up. 



hafrogman said:


> They call her the streak!
> Fastest thing on two feet!
> 
> He she comes! *Giggity giggity*
> There she goes! *Giggity giggity*
> And she ain't wearin' no clothes!



ROFL!!! OMG!! 

That was a true rofl, I laughed so hard I actually fell out of my chair!  



Aeson said:


> We need some visuals to work with here.



5' 10", brunette, CC cup, shorn pubic area. 

Anything to help my adoring fans.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> There's more to the hive than sex. Luckily for us we haven't found it yet. I think it's hidden under all the Kleenex, lube, toys, fuzzy cuffs, whips, whip cream, nudie mags.



What's really funny is that every so often somebody gets it into their head to discuss D&D in the Hive. . . and then we usually ask them to take it outside.

Let's see.  No sex/love/relationships, let's try and find an all new topic.

Pets: I like cats, but my roomie is allergic, so no kitty for me.  Another roommate owns two dogs that I hate more than life itself.

Colors: I like purple.

Music: I was at a funeral on Saturday, and one of the daughters played Amazing Grace on her violin.  Violin solos create some really haunting music.  I bought the Firefly soundtrack on my way home.  Because I'm weird like that.

Video Games: I've been playing the Dragon Quest V remake on the DS, finally released in America.  Better late than never.

Television: Yay, Chuck tonight!  I love Chuck.

Movies: I don't like going to see movies alone.  I haven't gone out to the theater since my last relationship ended. . .  dammit.  Only five subjects before I screwed up.  Someone else's turn, see if you can beat my record.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Oh. My.



You ain't seen nothing yet, sweetie.


----------



## Desert Hare

Demongirl said:


> *Stops in front of Desert Hare*
> 
> Like my boobies? It's a photo op, don't pass it up.



*blink, blink*



Aeson said:


> You ain't seen nothing yet, sweetie.




Obviously. I just got an eyeful.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Don't look, Ethel!



But it was too late.  She'd already been mooned.  Flashed her right there in front of the shock absorbers.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Obviously. I just got an eyeful.



Well, are you going to just sit there and take it?  Flash her right back!

*Sits back and passes Aeson the popcorn*

. . . and just in case anyone thinks this is crude, I'd like to point out that my other idea for this post was a joke about a 50' tall statue of a naked Demongirl named the Eyeful Tower.  So you should all appreciate that I didn't make that joke.

..


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> What can I say? You know the true me. It's all about money and sex!
> 
> 
> *Stops in front of Desert Hare*
> 
> Like my boobies? It's a photo op, don't pass it up.
> 
> 
> ROFL!!! OMG!!
> 
> That was a true rofl, I laughed so hard I actually fell out of my chair!
> 
> 
> 5' 10", brunette, CC cup, shorn pubic area.
> 
> Anything to help my adoring fans.




You're an evil evil tease. One day woman we will have a reckoning. 

And for your viewing pleasure.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85krLPrWWTY]YouTube - The Streak - Ray Stevens Comedy Classics[/ame]


----------



## Demongirl

Computer: I spend a good portion of my downtime online with my gaming group or here at Enworld.

Pets: My room mate and I each have a cat. Every winter like clockwork, we get a batch of kittens. They help to line our pockets with more money.

Colors: My favorite royal blue.

Music: I'm an odd duck, I only buy movie scores and soundtracks. Last one I bought was the Superman Returns soundtrack on Saturday. 

Video Games: I don't play.

Television: Heroes (yay, it on tonight!), Being Erica & Sarah Connor Chronicles.

Movies: My room mate and I try to see one a week and then go out to dinner. We saw Coraline last Thursday.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> *blink, blink*
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously. I just got an eyeful.



She may not have got the memo about your straightness.


hafrogman said:


> Well, are you going to just sit there and take it?  Flash her right back!
> 
> *Sits back and passes Aeson the popcorn*
> 
> . . . and just in case anyone thinks this is crude, I'd like to point out that my other idea for this post was a joke about a 50' tall statue of a naked Demongirl named the Eyeful Tower.  So you should all appreciate that I didn't make that joke.
> 
> ..



No popcorn for me. I really should be trying to get to sleep. I curse you all for keeping me up so late.


----------



## Demongirl

Demongirl said:


> Television: Heroes (yay, it on tonight!), Being Erica & Sarah Connor Chronicles.



I also have a small collection of dvds.


----------



## Aeson

I wonder what it'll take to get you all to come to Atlanta for the first annual Hivecon. We've talked about it before but I want to start getting something in the works.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> I wonder what it'll take to get you all to come to Atlanta for the first annual Hivecon. We've talked about it before but I want to start getting something in the works.




Well, July - January I'm going to be pretty damn busy with stuff. So if its during those months, it'll be unlikely that I'll be able to make it.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> I wonder what it'll take to get you all to come to Atlanta for the first annual Hivecon. We've talked about it before but I want to start getting something in the works.




Annual hivecon? Would it be anything like GenCon?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I wonder what it'll take to get you all to come to Atlanta for the first annual Hivecon. We've talked about it before but I want to start getting something in the works.




This year's annual Hivecon will be held at Utsjoki in Finland 
Here's a picture of the Hotel that has been booked for us:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Utsjoki_kirkko_ja_kirkkotuvat.JPG


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> This year's annual Hivecon will be held at Utsjoki in Finland
> 
> [sblock=Here's a picture of the Hotel that has been booked for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]




You're evil.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> You're evil.




No, just finnish


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> No, just finnish




Is there really such a small amount of hivers that we'd all be able to fit in there? Is the outcropping off to the right a part of the building?


----------



## megamania

What a dirty place the Hive has become.


Wha?

Don't look at me.  I sure as heck am not one to clean it.  More puppies please.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I wonder what it'll take to get you all to come to Atlanta for the first annual Hivecon. We've talked about it before but I want to start getting something in the works.



*shrug* I'd be down.

But I don't think Rev travels much.
Slider Wade wouldn't come because she has to be anonymous.
Goldmoon's on tour forever.
Ginnel and Blackrat have to come from the other side of the Atlantic, a little unfair.

Really, we'd be missing a lot of the Hive.


----------



## Demongirl

megamania said:


> Don't look at me.  I sure as heck am not one to clean it.  More puppies please.




No puppies here. We will have kittens this winter though.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Is there really such a small amount of hivers that we'd all be able to fit in there?



Quite possibly?  Standing room only, certainly.  And sleeping arrangements would be, um, giggity. . . for lack of a better term.


----------



## megamania

Computer: EN World with the Hive or doing Storyhour (Siberys Seven)

Pets: Dog, two Cats and a Guinea Pig

Colors: Bright Blue and / or Gold

Music: Hair Bands, Hip Hop, Pop, Sound Tracks and occational Metal or Country

Video Games: I don't play.

Television: Don't have cable or satellite so I only watch DVDs or Video Tapes.

Movies: Last movie I saw was....  Get Smart and Journey to the Center of the Earth at the drive in.   Hope to see Watchmen next month.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> What a dirty place the Hive has become.



We do our best.







megamania said:


> I sure as heck am not one to clean it.



Clean it?  What a dreadful suggestion!


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> *shrug* I'd be down.
> 
> But I don't think Rev travels much.
> Slider Wade wouldn't come because she has to be anonymous.
> Goldmoon's on tour forever.
> Ginnel and Blackrat have to come from the other side of the Atlantic, a little unfair.
> 
> Really, we'd be missing a lot of the Hive.




membership revoked


----------



## megamania

Demongirl said:


> No puppies here. We will have kittens this winter though.




I think you have missed my use of the word 'puppies'.

I like puppies.  Just not so much the canine type.




and from there.... your description of yourself matches my wife nearly completely.  Only she is a red head and is seasonal on the..... shorning.


----------



## megamania

agh.   Time for work again.



I'll reapply for membership later......


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> membership revoked



I'm pretty sure we can't require people to crash Aeson's home for Hive membership.  You're already in the club.  You can't back out now.  You're kind of stuck with us.  We're kind of like your dirty past. . . only present.


----------



## Ginnel

That dang pesky Atlantic 

As well as missing Mega, you missed Matt Freeman(Tallarn), Lord T, and Mustrum from the list   as well as Galeros  and warlock and knightfall and.....the list continues


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> That dang pesky Atlantic



Exactly.  Say "hi" to my entire family, would you?  kthxbai.







Ginnel said:


> As well as missing Mega, you missed Matt Freeman(Tallarn), Lord T, and Mustrum from the list   as well as Galeros  and warlock and knightfall and.....the list continues



It wasn't an attempt at a comprehensive Hive list, it was supposed to be a list of who COULDN'T make it.

So yeah, I should have had Matthew and Mustrum certainly, but really they fall under the heading of "Atlantic".  Mega could technically make it, all he has to do is Hitch-hike.  

Galeros. . . is US, right?  Maybe.  I can't be bothered to check.

And I don't recall locations for the rest off hand.

The list also didn't include a great many people who don't post any more.


----------



## Demongirl

Well, my room mate won two tickets to see Taken from the local radio station, so we're headed out to go see it. Later!


----------



## hafrogman

Demongirl said:


> Well, my room mate won two tickets to see Taken from the local radio station, so we're headed out to go see it. Later!



. . .

So, I sit here alone for half an hour.  And then someone comes in to tell me that they're leaving.  Right.

Okay then, I guess I just sit here alone, in the corner, by myself. . . and cry.

Or, I guess I could actually do some work.  *sigh*


----------



## Wereserpent

I am here froggy!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Holy crap the Hive progressed last night!


----------



## hafrogman

galeros said:


> i am here froggy!:d



!*glomp*!


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Holy crap the Hive progressed last night!



It was the wimmenz.  I blame the wimmenz.

The fact that they were here, and suchforth.  I believe I made a graph about it at some point.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Holy crap the Hive progressed last night!




But then, thats a good thing innit?


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> It was the wimmenz.  I blame the wimmenz.
> 
> The fact that they were here, and suchforth.  I believe I made a graph about it at some point.




 I'm not remembering a graph.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> !*glomp*!




 Glomp? What the hell is glomp? 

Did you eat Galeros?


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> It was the wimmenz.  I blame the wimmenz.
> 
> The fact that they were here, and suchforth.  I believe I made a graph about it at some point.




:^/ I'm never around for the fun... damn all you you euros and you east coast people!


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> But then, thats a good thing innit?



If it progressess too much, you really can't catch up.  Ideally, it should only progress while you are here to participate, and then go forth a little bit while you're gone so you have some light reading to catch up on, then resume speed when you return.







Desert Hare said:


> I'm not remebering a graph.



That's because ur a n3wb.  Er. . . I mean, since you've only been here for, what 72 hours you said? You're hardly likely to remember "at some point", which IIRC, was a week or two ago.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Glomp? What the hell is glomp?
> 
> Did you eat Galeros?




A glomp is part bear hug, part molestation, and part tackle.  It's something that anime fans do at anime cons.


----------



## Wereserpent

Desert Hare said:


> Glomp? What the hell is glomp?





Glomp — A hug in the manner of a small child, similar to a bearhug but often including one or both legs as well as arms. Also a hug in which the hugger jumps and catches the victim by surprise or off-guard. Occasionally referred to as a cross between a running tackle and a bearhug.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Glomp? What the hell is glomp?
> 
> Did you eat Galeros?





> Glomp — A hug in the manner of a small child, similar to a bearhug but often including one or both legs as well as arms. Also a hug in which the hugger jumps and catches the victim by surprise or off-guard. Occasionally referred to as a cross between a running tackle and a bearhug.



I wonder sometimes if we should have a Hive FAQ.  What is the Hive?  Why would one Hive?  What is "glomp"? etc.  


Relique du Madde said:


> :^/ I'm never around for the fun... damn all you you euros and you east coast people!



Dude, I live half a time-zone ahead of you.  I'm only euro by blood and citizenship, and I'm not at all east-coastian.  So, I blame you (and the wimmenz).


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> If it progressess too much, you really can't catch up.  Ideally, it should only progress while you are here to participate, and then go forth a little bit while you're gone so you have some light reading to catch up on, then resume speed when you return.




The problem with this is that Earth spins on its axis and rotates around the sun, the center of gravity for our solar system. Thus we get light on the globe in different areas at different times of the day and thuis time zones.

You can't expect eveyone to be awake all the time and expect them to be on enworld all day long.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> You can't expect eveyone to be awake all the time and expect them to be on enworld all day long.




Yes you can! This "life" thingy is overrated anyways, better spend it in the Hive


----------



## Relique du Madde

I like mydefinition of a glomp better.  I should change wikipedia so it saids that.


----------



## Desert Hare

Over 50 posts in the span of 15 hours.

Is that good?


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> The problem with this is that Earth spins on its axis and rotates around the sun, the center of gravity for our solar system. Thus we get light on the globe in different areas at different times of the day and thuis time zones.



Pfft.  Lies put forth by so-called "scientists" to try and justify their watch-selling agenda.  I am in fact the center of the universe.







Desert Hare said:


> You can't expect eveyone to be awake all the time and expect them to be on enworld all day long.



I didn't say I expected it, just that it would be ideal.  And they don't need to be awake and online all the time.  Just while I am.  (See above).


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Yes you can! This "life" thingy is overrated anyways, better spend it in the Hive




Just because you're a lich doesn't mean everyone else is.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Over 50 posts in the span of 15 hours.
> 
> Is that good?



Well, I'm sitting at about 0.126 posts per hour (pph).  While you're at 3.400 pph.  So you're doing better than I am, certainly.

The questions are

a) Can you keep it up?
b) Should I have joined the Hive earlier?
c) Are you going to overtake Crothian?


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> I am in fact the center of the universe.



When's the last time you saw a pychologist?







hafrogman said:


> I didn't say I expected it, just that it would be ideal.  And they don't need to be awake and online all the time.  Just while I am.  (See above).



And again because the earth spins on it axis and rotates around the sun that's an impossibility.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> a) Can you keep it up?
> b) Should I have joined the Hive earlier?
> c) Are you going to overtake Crothian?



a) I could average 10 posts per day at worst, 30 at best.
b) No, you prolly just need to spend more posting time in the hive or posting on enworld in general
c) Who's Crothian? And why sould I care?


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> When's the last time you saw a pychologist?



Never.  I'm actually quite sane, despite any seemings to the contrary.  I think about it every so often though.







Desert Hare said:


> And again because the earth spins on it axis and rotates around the sun that's an impossibility.



1) As I said, the earth doesn't in fact rotate around the sun.  Watch-selling conspiracy.
2) Hardly an "impossibility", everyone else would just have to keep strange hours.  Difficult, but not impossible.  Hence "ideal".  I don't expect to achieve it, it's just a convenient basis for comparison.
3) Really, I shouldn't have based #2 on the idea that time exists, it makes my arguement in #1 seem less solid.
4) I guess I should just give up on numbered lists about now.
5) Top 5 reasons why nobody laughs at John's jokes?


----------



## Wereserpent

Bupspuger Fun house of mist.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Never.  I'm actually quite sane, despite any seemings to the contrary.  I think about it every so often though.



 Then maybe you should see a proctologist?


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Never.  I'm actually quite sane, despite any seemings to the contrary.  I think about it every so often though.1) As I said, the earth doesn't in fact rotate around the sun.  Watch-selling conspiracy.
> 2) Hardly an "impossibility", everyone else would just have to keep strange hours.  Difficult, but not impossible.  Hence "ideal".  I don't expect to achieve it, it's just a convenient basis for comparison.
> 3) Really, I shouldn't have based #2 on the idea that time exists, it makes my arguement in #1 seem less solid.
> 4) I guess I should just give up on numbered lists about now.
> 5) Top 5 reasons why nobody laughs at John's jokes?




Your claims of anything existing at all are just part of the watch selling conspiracy! I don't buy into that existence hocus pocus. I'm quite content on my knowledge that nothing exists at all.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> a) I could average 10 posts per day at worst, 30 at best.



That'll get you up there pretty fast.







Desert Hare said:


> b) No, you prolly just need to spend more posting time in the hive or posting on enworld in general



I'm doing alright.  I think that my problem is my history.  A graph of posts/time would be seriously slanted to more recent times.  I spent 3 or 4 years being a member but not posting much, if at all.







Desert Hare said:


> c) Who's Crothian? And why should I care?



Crothian is the local legend.  He's linked from the front page.  Technically just the "top poster" is linked.  But that's Crothian.  It's always been Crothian, it will always be Crothian.  It's scary.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Then maybe you should see a proctologist?



Are we suggesting that I have a cranio-proctologic inversion?

Believe it or not, I don't actually think I'm the center of the universe.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Believe it or not, I don't actually think I'm the center of the universe.




I am...Yes, I am Azathoth.


----------



## WhatGravitas

hafrogman said:


> Never.  I'm actually quite sane, despite any seemings to the contrary.



People who talk about sanity tend to be pretty sane. The insane ones are those who don't talk about it any more.


Blackrat said:


> Your claims of anything existing at all are just part of the watch selling conspiracy! I don't buy into that existence hocus pocus. I'm quite content on my knowledge that nothing exists at all.



Ye gads, can I put you to the String theorists? You should fit right in there!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Your claims of anything existing at all are just part of the watch selling conspiracy! I don't buy into that existence hocus pocus. I'm quite content on my knowledge that nothing exists at all.



I don't recall any such claims.  Are you sure they ever existed, and aren't just the products of your fevered delusions?


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Are we suggesting that I have a cranio-proctologic inversion?



Thats a thought. But it wasn't the one I was thimking.

Actually, I meant to say dermatologist. I mixed up my meanings.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What every body doesn't know is that Crothian's post count is actually a function based on the total amount of enworld posts.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> I don't recall any such claims.  Are you sure they ever existed, and aren't just the products of your fevered dillusionsdelusions?




What are you talking about. I don't recall any conversation about any claims to have been.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Thats a thought. But it wasn't the one I was thimking.
> 
> Actually, I meant to say dermatologist. I mixed up my meanings.



Now I'm lost.  A skin doctor?  Yes, I've seen some.  None recently.

Is there some wicked burn I'm missing here?  Because if so, I'd really like to know.  I appreciate a good jibe, even when it's targetted at me.  Or especially then, honestly, since I don't have to worry about anyone else getting hurt.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Your claims of anything existing at all are just part of the watch selling conspiracy! I don't buy into that existence hocus pocus. I'm quite content on my knowledge that nothing exists at all.




Have you been watching The Thirteenth Floor?


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> What are you talking about. I don't recall any conversation about any claims to have been.



Who ARE you talking to?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> What every body doesn't know is that Crothian's post count is actually a function based on the total amount of enworld posts.



No, no, no - you got it all wrong. _Crothian_ is a function based on the total amount of Enworld posts.

He's something like ENWorld's pet SkyNet. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Now I'm lost.  A skin doctor?  Yes, I've seen some.  None recently.
> 
> Is there some wicked burn I'm missing here?



Just to make sure you haven't been replaced with a cyborg.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Have you been watching The Thirteenth Floor?




Never seen it. But no one really wants to have a conversation about existentialism with me. IMO "cogito ergo sum" is not a valid scientific proof. If I can't even be sure that I exist, how can I believe anything else exists? 

It's just easier to pretend that things exist, and go with the flow 

But as I said, you don't want to get stuck in a philosophical conversation with me


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Just to make sure you haven't been replaced with a cyborg.



Ah.

Well, if you prick me, do I not leak transistor fluid?

Does being a cyborg somehow make me less human?  Oh.  It does?  Damn.    Alas, I am man, and not a machine.  

I was in a pretty nasty car accident once, but they didn't rebuild me, they didn't have the money, they didn't have the technology.  I was left pretty much just the same as I always was, no faster.  Actuall, given the amount of time I spent getting over it, I was rather a bit slower than I was before.  Broken ribs are a pain.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Never seen it.



You should.

It's about a simulation of life that some of the inhabitnats realize that their reality is a simulation and then to find out [the vieweres of the movie] at the end that that simulation is a simulation inside a simulation.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lord Tirian said:


> No, no, no - you got it all wrong. _Crothian_ is a function based on the total amount of Enworld posts.
> 
> He's something like ENWorld's pet SkyNet.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




OMFG!! That totally makes sense considering he was one of the original hivers.. which means that A) His programming outgrew the hive.  B) He gained sentience. C)  He is what the hive will become once Morrus disables the hive's restrictions.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> But as I said, you don't want to get stuck in a philosophical conversation with me




You're right. I wouldn't want to debate it with you, but I'd love to hear your viewpoints. 

Drop me an email if you feel up to it.
dh.llang2@2yahoo.com

Just remove the 2's and you're set.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> C)  He is what the hive will become once Morrus disables the hive's restrictions.




 What restrictions does the hive have?


----------



## Wereserpent

Desert Hare said:


> What restrictions does the hive have?




We can not say. It is forbidden.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> What restrictions does the hive hive?



It's not the Hive, it's the whole board.

1,000 posts/thread limit.  We're just one of the few groups to hit that limit with any frequency.

The limit was put in to ease server loading, but it wasn't always here.  We have an old, 30,000 post thread.  Someday, we hope that the new servers shall come, and unlimited Hive shall reign supreme once more.

'Till all are one!


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> It's not the Hive, it's the whole board.
> 
> 1,000 posts/thread limit.  We're just one of the few groups to hit that limit with any frequency.



Interesting.



hafrogman said:


> The limit was put in to ease server loading, but it wasn't always here.  We have an old, 30,000 post thread.




And how many hives have there been since?


----------



## Desert Hare

By the time this hive is done, I'll have contributed at least 1/10 the total maximum allowable posts.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> And how many hives have there been since?




A countless number.  Several of the hives were lost during the great server crash of 05.  If you check out the tag hive and hivemind you will get a good picture of how many known hives there are.


----------



## Desert Hare

I want to go to bed, but I need my I-Man fix first. The guy thats letting me rent the room says he needs me to keep quiet for one more hour then I can watch tv. 

So tired. Need my I-Man fix.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> A countless number.  Several of the hives were lost during the great server crash of 05.  If you check out the tag hive and hivemind you will get a good picture of how many known hives there are.



Well, the big thread was post (or through) the crash.  It looks like there have been at least 22 threads SINCE the gigantor hive.  Assuming they all got tagged.

And some sneak past the limit, most only to 1010 or so posts, but one hive (the one I started, oddly enough) got up to 1200.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> I want to go to bed, but I need my I-Man fix first. The guy thats letting me rent the room says he needs me to keep quiet for one more hour then I can watch tv.
> 
> So tired. Need my I-Man fix.



Does your TV have an audio out jack?  You could watch with headphones.  Sitting that close'll melt your eyeballs (according to "Mom", the stereotypical mother), but that's a small price to pay.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Well, the big thread was post (or through) the crash.  It looks like there have been at least 22 threads SINCE the gigantor hive.  Assuming they all got tagged.
> 
> And some sneak past the limit, most only to 1010 or so posts, but one hive (the one I started, oddly enough) got up to 1200.




Now there's a neat bit of history. Very interesting. 

Not that I'm gonna go and fully reading those old hives (wouldn't waste my time), but I may skim them later.


----------



## Phaezen

Evening Hive *waves* *catches up*

My work pc died (at last the thing is about 10 years old.) and the boss is being a bit stingy at the moment (he will try and get it fixed even if it costs 80% of what a new Pc would cost) 

Sitting at work all day doing... nothing because you have computerised all your work is not as much fun as it sounds.

And now I am off to bed.

Night hive


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Does your TV have an audio out jack?




Unfortuantely I do, the the audio quality through headphones really effing sucks, so I'll just wait. 51 miuntes.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Welcome in the Hive, Wüstenhase, err Desert Hare. 

Seems as if the Hive is getting bigger the past few months! 
(Unless all Hivers are actually made-up by some random guy from the web trying to trick us into... something? Or Blackrats multiple personalities? )


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Not that I'm gonna go and fully reading those old hives (wouldn't waste my time), but I may skim them later.



Yeah, I came in at towards the end of the giant Hive.  I did try a couple of times to read from the start of the thread, but it didn't hold my interest.  Hivers are a fluid commodity.  You get to know the people you Hive with, but go back before your time and you'll find some familiar faces, but a lot of people you have no idea who they are.  It's a lot tougher to care.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, I came in at towards the end of the giant Hive.  I did try a couple of times to read from the start of the thread, but it didn't hold my interest.  Hivers are a fluid commodity.  You get to know the people you Hive with, but go back before your time and you'll find some familiar faces, but a lot of people you have no idea who they are.  It's a lot tougher to care.




And I'm sure that a lot of people have come and gone. Life happens.

Kinda sucks though as you get to know those people and when they're gone you pine for their presence.


----------



## hafrogman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Seems as if the Hive is getting bigger the past few months!



I think the smaller Hive threads encourage more new faces to check us out.  Nobody's going to read 35,000 posts, but a brand new hive each week is more accessible.  They don't all stay, so we don't grow as much as it seems.  But it gets them in here, and the ones that have the Hive inclination stick around once they get a taste for it.







Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> (Unless all Hivers are actually made-up by some random guy from the web trying to trick us into... something? Or Blackrats multiple personalities? )



I thought we were all just alts of Mega, except for Mega who's a clone of Jdvn.  Jdvn is of course an alt of Piratecat, and reallly, what's PC but another version of Crothian?


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Welcome in the Hive, Wüstenhase, err Desert Hare.
> 
> Seems as if the Hive is getting bigger the past few months!
> (Unless all Hivers are actually made-up by some random guy from the web trying to trick us into... something? Or Blackrats multiple personalities? )



 [Bill and Ted Exclaiming Station Stylee]Mussstrumm!!![/Bill and Ted Exlaiming Station Stylee]

I like making Hives every 1000 posts everyone gets to feel that little bit special and like they've added something to the whole Hive when they get to create one  

Well I did anyway others may well think its just a pointless string of different words at the top of the Hive each time


----------



## Desert Hare

What the hell?

Anyone out there?


----------



## Ginnel

Desert Hare said:


> What the hell?
> 
> Anyone out there?



Nope no one here but us umm *meow?*


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> Nope no one here but us umm *meow?*




Now that I know what the term means I can use it:

!*GLOMP*!

And I'm that note, I'm calling it a night. Until after I've had my morning coffee hivers!


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> I like making Hives every 1000 posts everyone gets to feel that little bit special and like they've added something to the whole Hive when they get to create one



You're quite right, I keep wanting (and missing) the chance to make the next one.  I want my Sig to be a thread title.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> What the hell?
> 
> Anyone out there?



Sorry, I got caught up in a pbp game post.







Ginnel said:


> Nope no one here but us umm *meow?*



Nobody here but us chickens?  Meow?


Desert Hare said:


> Now that I know what the term means I can use it:
> 
> !*GLOMP*!



We've created a monster.  A rabbit monster, with big, narthy, pointy teeth.







Desert Hare said:


> And I'm that note, I'm calling it a night. Until after I've had my morning coffee hivers!



Sleep well.


----------



## Ginnel

Hmm Froggy I have a plan


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> Hmm Froggy I have a plan



Is it a . . . devious plan?


----------



## Ginnel

hmmm...could be....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nude photos of all the women of the hive?


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Nude photos of all the women of the hive?



No, no.  DeviOUS, not deviANT.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> Hmm Froggy I have a plan



One wonders if this "plan" was to get me all excited and then leave me in the lurch.

1. Frustrate the froggy.
2. ???
3. Profit!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> You're quite right, I keep wanting (and missing) the chance to make the next one. I want my Sig to be a thread title.



 As the most senior member on at the moment I'm making the call. You get the next one. I think it's time.

I'm not going be on long. My normal way of access has been blocked so I'm going to make a brief visit tonight.


----------



## Aeson

I know the idea of getting everyone together may not be fair to those that can't make it. That is the beauty of making it an annual event. Those that don't make it the first time may come the next. Plan it far enough in the future that most of us find the time and money to do it. 

Also there will be no couples. All hivers at HiveCon will be single. What happens at HiveCon, stays at HiveCon.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Also there will be no couples. All hivers at HiveCon will be single. What happens at HiveCon, stays at HiveCon.




I can't do that anymore. I'm a responsible man nowdays


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I can't do that anymore. I'm a responsible man nowdays



 I didn't say you had to do anything. I wasn't expecting anyone to take me seriously on it anyway. 

How about a virtual HiveCon? We get everyone together via webcams.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Aeson said:


> How about a virtual HiveCon? We get everyone together via webcams.



Isn't that like the hive already is? Just with moving pictures? 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Desert Hare

Mornin' Mornin'! 

Anybody on?


----------



## Darkness

Desert Hare said:


> Mornin' Mornin'!



Morning.


Desert Hare said:


> Anybody on?



Nah, it's just you.


----------



## Desert Hare

Darkness said:


> Nah, it's just you.




Just me. Damn, thats depressing. 

And my Eternal wand of Magic Missilies.


----------



## Blackrat

*Gnaws on the bunny's ear*


----------



## Aeson

Lord Tirian said:


> Isn't that like the hive already is? Just with moving pictures?
> 
> Cheers, LT.



 If we do it right it will be the largest gathering of Hivers EVAR!!!!. 

We can add in sound as well as the moving pictures. It was just an idea. I'd prefer to meet everyone instead. You Europeans tend to get more holidays from work than we do. I bet you can find the time to jump the pond.


Desert Hare said:


> Mornin' Mornin'!
> 
> Anybody on?



 I shouldn't be. You don't see me.


Darkness said:


> Morning.
> Nah, it's just you.



 Hey, Darkness. You think we can find a way to get the tags changed on ENWorld so it isn't blocked at work?


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Just me. Damn, thats depressing.
> 
> And my Eternal wand of Magic Missilies.



 I cast a disjunction spell on you.


Blackrat said:


> *Gnaws on the bunny's ear*



 It's nibbles on the bunny's ear. Not gnaw. That hurts.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> *Gnaws on the bunny's ear*





  I neeeed my ears! 

How'd you like it if I gnawed on your tiny little rat ears?


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I neeeed my ears!
> 
> How'd you like it if I nibbled your tiny little rat ears?



 We get some ear nibbling around here some times.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> I cast a disjunction spell on you.
> 
> It's nibbles on the bunny's ear. Not gnaw. That hurts.




Aww. 

So much for my wand.


----------



## Relique du Madde

::yawns:: Sleep calls but I can not sleep... curse my waking up early on mondays.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> I neeeed my ears!
> 
> How'd you like it if I gnawed on your tiny little rat ears?




I'd be quite delighted actually, but I suppose my girlfriend wouldn't like it...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Nude photos of all the women of the hive?



Devious?


----------



## Darkness

Aeson said:


> Hey, Darkness. You think we can find a way to get the tags changed on ENWorld so it isn't blocked at work?



Not sure. Maybe ask in Meta.


----------



## Deepest Bluest Evil

Relique du Madde said:


> ::yawns:: Sleep calls but I can not sleep... curse my waking up early on mondays.




Sleep is over rated anyway.

Sharks don't truly sleep anyway.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Nude photos of all the women of the hive?




I'm not sure Eric's Grandma would approve. Lord knows I don't want my goodies shmeared all over the intertubes anyway.


----------



## Desert Hare

Deepest Bluest Evil said:


> Sleep is over rated anyway.




Tell that to my brain.


----------



## Deepest Bluest Evil

Desert Hare said:


> Tell that to my brain.




I'm speaking to the water element in Desert Hare:

Sleep is over rated.


----------



## Desert Hare

Ahw, nobody loves me.

*goes off to cry in a corner*


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Ahw, nobody loves me.
> 
> *goes off to cry in a corner*




*Nibbles on the Bunny's other ear*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> I'm not sure Eric's Grandma would approve. Lord knows I don't want my goodies shmeared all over the intertubes anyway.




I never stated where they would be placed


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> *Nibbles on the Bunny's other ear*




*OW!*

You've got a thing for gnawing/nibbling on ears don't you?


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> I never stated where they would be placed




Well my father would definitely come runnning to my defense. He doesn't want to see my nakedness anywhere or by anyone until I'm married.

You could expect him to fly out to CA with the biggest baddes baseball bat you ever did see and beat you to within an inch of your life if you managed to get pictures of me naked and shmear them over the intertubes.

Just to see you straight about my dad, he's 6' 4" and 260 lbs., most of it muscle.


----------



## Demongirl

Oh my god! 

Mmmm.....well my ex (my room mate) and I made up last night, and again and again and again. 

Girls' more insatiable than me. 

*sound of whip cracking* 

Um, okay she obviously wants me back in bed.


----------



## Desert Hare

Demongirl said:


> Oh my god!
> 
> Mmmm.....well my ex (my room mate) and I made up last night, and again and again and again.
> 
> Girls' more insatiable than me.
> 
> *sound of whip cracking*
> 
> Um, okay she obviously wants me back in bed.



I guess I need to get used to seeing this kind of thing around here. Maybe I'm just too prude.


----------



## Desert Hare

Demongirl said:


> Girls' more insatiable than me.




Is that even possible? Can a human have a stronger libido than a [horny] half-fiend?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Well my father would definitely come runnning to my defense. He doesn't want to see my nakedness anywhere or by anyone until I'm married.
> 
> You could expect him to fly out to CA with the biggest baddes baseball bat you ever did see and beat you to within an inch of your life if you managed to get pictures of me naked and shmear them over the intertubes.
> 
> Just to see you straight about my dad, he's 6' 4" and 260 lbs., most of it muscle.




Does that mean it's alright if we got you married and had it annulled 5 minutes later THEN took the pictures??


----------



## Desert Hare

I wonder if I'm giving off a bad odor.

Just what the Hive needs, a Desert Hare to ward off the rest of the hivers.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Does that mean it's alright if we got you married and had it annulled 5 minutes later THEN took the pictures??




Marriage would have to be tou you, my darling Madde man. The pictures would have to be for your own personal enjoyment. Anyway I believe in the sanctity of marriage, so I'd rather shoot myself then have a marriage annuled.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> I wonder if I'm giving off a bad odor.
> 
> Just waht the Hive needs, a Desert Hare to ward off the rest of the hivers.




Don't worry. This is actually still quite fast for the Hive. Sometimes it's lucky if we get 20 posts for a whole day.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Don't worry. This is actually still quite fast for the Hive. Sometimes it's lucky if we get 20 posts for a whole day.




So I guess yesterday was a fluke?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Marriage would have to be tou you, my darling Madde man. The pictures would have to be for your own personal enjoyment. Anyway I believe in the sanctity of marriage, so I'd rather shoot myself then have a marriage annuled.




You are a rare woman.  I hope that when you do get married that it doesn't fall apart.  Too many people  get married when they shouldn't, or due to purely monetary reasons, which is why they divorce rate is so high.  

I myself do not believe that marriage is sacred (it is an institution that was put into place for establish inheritance and property rights),  but I do however believe that when you get married it should be to someone you plan on staying married with and that it should be done for the benefit of your children.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> So I guess yesterday was a fluke?




No.   The hive goes full speed when two+ women are around (especially when Aeson is logged on).


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> You are a rare woman.




Thanks, my sister thinks so too.


----------



## Ginnel

Desert Hare said:


> Marriage would have to be tou you, my darling Madde man. The pictures would have to be for your own personal enjoyment. Anyway I believe in the sanctity of marriage, so I'd rather shoot myself then have a marriage annuled.



Urk


Desert Hare said:


> I'm not sure Eric's Grandma would approve. Lord knows I don't want my goodies shmeared all over the intertubes anyway.



Ahah! you are a lurky, getting with the giggity and the knowledge of Eric's Grandma proves it 


hafrogman said:


> One wonders if this "plan" was to get me all excited and then leave me in the lurch.
> 
> 1. Frustrate the froggy.
> 2. ???
> 3. Profit!



ENworld died on me last night I had a clip of the blues brothers and had typed

its 200 posts till a new hive, we have a full tank of gas, its dark and we're wearing sunglasses.

*Hit it!*


Aeson said:


> I know the idea of getting everyone together may not be fair to those that can't make it. That is the beauty of making it an annual event. Those that don't make it the first time may come the next. Plan it far enough in the future that most of us find the time and money to do it.
> 
> Also there will be no couples. All hivers at HiveCon will be single. What happens at HiveCon, stays at HiveCon.



I'm with the rat on this one 

also the tickets across to America would be like 1/12 of my annual free money each year  not to mention any further travel and drinks and suchwhat


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> Urk




Urk what? Marraige not your favorite institution?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Urk what? Marraige not your favorite institution?




I think he wants to see the photos.


----------



## Darkness

Desert Hare said:


> Urk what?



At a guess:







			
				Desert Hare said:
			
		

> I'd rather shoot myself


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> Ahah! you are a lurky, getting with the giggity and the knowledge of Eric's Grandma proves it




Not ncessarily. I read the entirety of the EULA before registering.


----------



## Relique du Madde

::crosses fingers::  Here goes nothing....  ::tries to transfer several 3 gig files onto his portable hard drive::


----------



## Darkness

Relique du Madde said:


> ::crosses fingers::  Here goes nothing....  ::tries to transfer several 3 gig files onto his portable hard drive::



3 gig files? That's kind of big. Archives? Really big movie files? A collection of Crothian's posts?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Not ncessarily. I read the entirety of the EULA before registering.




  You actually read a EULA?!?!?  MADNESS!


----------



## Ginnel

Desert Hare said:


> Urk what? Marraige not your favorite institution?



Marriage I love it can't wait to get married myself, I would be aiming for a non religious one myself as I wouldn't want to make a mockery of other peoples religions, unless they could accept a non religious vow.

Its the thought that people believe in something so Deeply that they are willing to commit suicide which gets me, nothing is worth that in my opinion.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darkness said:


> 3 gig files? That's kind of big. Archives? Really big movie files? A collection of Crothian's posts?




Raw footage for a video project. In my streaming media class my partner and I are building a website that is basically like instructables.com.  The tutorials on the site are all craft related and are all "green."  I can't say the site's name since someone might snatch it up.


::Watches late night::  HOLY CRAP Robert Smith got fat!   I also recognized a chick in the front row.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> You actually read a EULA?!?!?  MADNESS!




[sblock=The Forum Rules]*Forum Rules*

Registration to this forum is free! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below. If you agree to the terms, please check the 'I agree' checkbox and press the 'Register' button below. If you would like to cancel the registration, click here to return to the forums index.

Registration to this forum is free! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below. If you agree to the terms, please check the 'I agree' checkbox and press the 'Register' button below.

These forums were created several years ago, and at that time he established three rules: *Keep it civil, keep it clean, and keep it on topic.* Those rules are essentially the same rules I, the admins and the mods use today in the course of our duties.

Let's look at each one briefly (thanks to Eric for writing this!):

*Keep it civil:* Don't engage in personal attacks, name-calling, or blanket generalizations in your discussions. Say how you feel or what you think, but be careful about ascribing motives to the actions of others or telling others how they "should" think. People seeking to engage and discuss will find themselves asking questions, seeking clarifications, and describing their own opinion. People seeking to "win an argument" sometimes end up taking cheap shots, calling people names, and generally trying to indimidate others. My advice: don't try to win. 

*Keep it clean:* Don't use obscenities, don't use clever tricks to run around the profanity filters, and don't link to sites with inappropriate content. The "acid test" we use is the "Grandmother Rule" -- if it would be inappropriate to say to or show to our grandmothers, don't do it. I want a typical 13 year old kid to be able to come here and participate if they want to without feeling uncomfortable. This should be a minor-friendly place. Think about it this way: how do you act around strangers or work acquaintances? You watch your language and you're on your best behavior. That's the ideal we're shooting for here.

*Keep it on topic:* Ok, so it's not that we actually forbid off-topic conversation. But keep in mind that this is a D&D and D20 site, with many sub-forums on lots of related topics. Try to put your posts in the right forums (it helps people find stuff, for one thing); off-topic posts go in the Off Topic forum. By popular demand, off-topic polls (not posts -- polls) are forbidden. And in this category I should mention the "no religion, no politics" rule -- please refrain from discussion of a religious or political nature. This last may seem a rather draconic rule, but it has helped keep the peace around here for a long time. There are plenty of places on the internet where one could have those sorts of discussion.

I'd also like to quickly address the issue of what to do if you feel uncomfortable because of another person on these boards. I'd hate to see someone stewing over something for weeks or months, and then leaving because they feel that the moderators don't care about their problem. It is important for you to realise that with over three million posts being made by over 50,000 members, we admins and mods can't know about everything that goes on. If you feel that there is a problem, or that someone is being mean to you or anyone else, please let a moderator know. However, please don't be offended if, in a given instance, the moderator doesn't agree with you. I can assure you that all of the moderators here do their best to be fair and frequently talk issues over. With that in mind, we do have a couple of rules when it comes to moderators, and we ask you to abide by them:

1) We appreciate that sometimes you will disagree with a moderator's decision, or feel that a request from a moderator is unfair or unjustified. With 50,000 members, we're not going to be able to keep everyone happy all of the time, so we settle for trying to keep most people happy most of the time. Whether or not you agree with a moderator's stance, we do expect you to abide by their decisions and requests.

2) If you really, really disagree with a moderator's position on a [moderating] issue, please don't argue about it on the boards. That means no calling out of moderators, no challenging their decisions in the thread, and certainly no attempts to go over a moderator's head. The moderators all discuss such things amongst themselves, and no moderator or admin is ever going to override another. If you honestly feel that you have been treated unfairly, please contact the moderator in question privately and discuss it with them. The end result may not be the one you were seeking, but we will do our our best to be fair.

_I find it a little distressing that I have to codify the following in the rules, but several incidents have made it necessary. I would have thought this would be obvious, grounded as it is in basic rules of social interaction. But here it is: (1) do NOT post anybody's private emails or messages on EN World without their permission; and (2) do NOT post moderators' private emails to you ANYWHERE without permission. Ranting about a moderator's decision or instruction here elsewhere is pretty much saying "I do not respect your right to run your messageboard as you see fit", and, obviously, we do not want people posting here who who do not respect our right to run these messageboards as we see fit._

Thanks for reading! If you have a question or comment about this post, please start a thread in the Meta forum.

*- Morrus, Eric, Piratecat, Henry, Darkness, Dinkeldog, Eridanis & Hypersmurf*

_Addendum:_ it should be clear that these rules are not exhaustive. A moderator instruction in-thread or in private has the same weight as any rules posted here.

_Addendum II:_ if you are the recipient of moderation here at EN World, there's a strong chance that you'll feel the urge to send the old "power-crazy" and "abuse of moderator power" email to the mod in question; in fact, it seems to be quite mandatory at times. In order to save you time and effort, it would be helpful if we just assumed that by definition you consider us both power-crazy and determined to abuse our powers (because, hey, what a terrific thrill it is to spend one's time chastising people on the intrawebs); and, to that end, it's probably not an efficient use of your time to type out and send said email. Although it might make us giggle.[/sblock]Yes, I read all of it.


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> Its the thought that people believe in something so Deeply that they are willing to commit suicide which gets me, nothing is worth that in my opinion.




 Love isn't worth it?


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Love isn't worth it?



Committing suicide, no. (Comes from a man who did try that because of love. Not telling more, don't ask, it's all in the past now.)

Giving your life,
Love yes, marriage no.

My opinions, feel free to disregard .


----------



## Desert Hare

So how goes things in the sauna, Mr. Rat?


----------



## Ginnel

Desert Hare said:


> Love isn't worth it?



If you're willing to commit suicide for it then it isn't Love, Love is a two way thing.

Note this isn't dying for someone this is taking your own life.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> So how goes things in the sauna, Mr. Rat?




Quite well thank you. The heat is very relaxing in these cold days.


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> If you're willing to commit suicide for it then it isn't Love, Love is a two way thing.
> 
> Note this isn't dying for someone this is taking your own life.




You know, you make a very good point. 

I knew I liked you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Committing suicide, no.



Once tried it myself but for different reasons.... well maybe not exactly. Love, loneliness, isolation, not having someone to to speak openly and candidly with to takes you to dark places... especially when listening to Dave Mathiews.*




*The last part may not sound serious, but it is.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Quite well thank you. The heat is very relaxing in these cold days.




Not enough saunas here in the US, there's more steam rooms than saunas. 

Which is fairly disappointing. I can't remember the last time I had a hot rock on my back.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Not enough saunas here in the US, there's more steam rooms than saunas.
> 
> Which is fairly disappointing. I can't remember the last time I had a hot rock on my back.




Hot rock?  There's no hot rocks involved... Except on the fireplace. What kind of sauna are you talking about? I'm talking about real finnish sauna, the only REAL kind of sauna


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Once tried it myself but for different reasons.... well maybe not exactly. Love, loneliness, isolation, not having someone to to speak openly and candidly with to takes you to dark places... especially when listening to Dave Mathiews.*
> 
> *The last part may not sound serious, but it is.



I had a cousin that successfully committed suicide. I nis note he said he no longer wanted to be in the pain of loneliness and obesity. He was a goth and was fairly dpressing on those around him, but he was loved by a lot of people regardless, family just wasn't enough for him though.

Okay, I think a change of topic is needed.

-

Anyone catch any good movies lately? I saw Coraline last week, It was freakin' awesome. Also if you haven't watched the HBO Inside Look yet, do. It is very revealing and informative.


----------



## Darkness

Ginnel said:


> If you're willing to commit suicide for it then it isn't Love, Love is a two way thing.



Well, I think you'd kill yourself because of the (perceived) change in status from love to not-love.

It's not a good idea either way, of course.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Hot rock?  There's no hot rocks involved... Except on the fireplace. What kind of sauna are you talking about? I'm talking about real finnish sauna, the only REAL kind of sauna




Of some of the savusaunas that I've been to they'd use the rocks as a source of relaxation. The rocks would be put on your spine and would help to relieve the stress on your spine.


----------



## Ginnel

I mentioned it in a previous post but Lars and the Real girl, is a pretty good film


----------



## Darkness

Desert Hare said:


> Anyone catch any good movies lately?



I recently picked up these movies on DVD and quite liked them:

The Pacifier (2005)
The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford (2007)


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> No. The hive goes full speed when two+ women are around (especially when Aeson is logged on).



 I resemble that remark.

I post a lot when the place is active. Not my fault it's mostly active when there are women around.


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> I mentioned it in a previous post but Lars and the Real girl, is a pretty good film




For an English speaking girl like me, would it require the use of subtitles?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> He was a goth and was fairly dpressing on those around him,




<--- Goth.  
<--- Bipolar 
<--- Thinks Depression/being depressing != Being Goth.
<--- Hasn't meet many true goths which are depressing to be arround.
<--- Should shut up.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Oh my god!
> 
> Mmmm.....well my ex (my room mate) and I made up last night, and again and again and again.
> 
> Girls' more insatiable than me.
> 
> *sound of whip cracking*
> 
> Um, okay she obviously wants me back in bed.



 Why are you so mean? You don't offer pictures or video. You don't even invite me to join. I thought you loved me.


Desert Hare said:


> I guess I need to get used to seeing this kind of thing around here. Maybe I'm just too prude.



 You will have to get used to it. 

What are your feelings on sex? Are you a wait until married type? We know you are straight and mainly think of sex that way. Any kinks? Get freaky with us.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Of some of the savusaunas that I've been to they'd use the rocks as a source of relaxation. The rocks would be put on your spine and would help to relieve the stress on your spine.




Ah, I don't like savusaunas (not hot enough), but yes, I supposed you could use warm rocks like that.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> <--- Goth.
> <--- Bipolar
> <--- Thinks Depression/being depressing != Being Goth.
> <--- Should shut up.



 A Mexican Goth? How does the pale skin work?


----------



## Darkness

Relique du Madde said:


> <--- Thinks Depression/being depressing != Being Goth.



Right, being Goth is more about sacking Rome and such things.


----------



## Ginnel

Desert Hare said:


> For an English speaking girl like me, would it require the use of subtitles?



Nope its all in American


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> You will have to get used to it.



I figured as much.



Aeson said:


> Are you a wait until married type? We know you are straight and mainly think of sex that way. Any kinks? Get freaky with us.



Get freaky, huh? Well, I am hoping that my future husband will be into bondage. It does turn me on.


----------



## Ginnel

Hmm the whole kind of goth scene and depression does often coincide but so does depression and every other single scene/social group/clique.

If it only happened to people who wore black a lot I think it would be a lot easier to spot and a lot easier to cure 

*Neons the Goths*

What have I done?! all the pretty goths!! 



I really didn't think that one through


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> A Mexican Goth? How does the pale skin work?




Kind of like white powder and white facial cream on Black Goths, it doesn't; or at least not for me*.  However, many of the Mexican goths I seen who does wear powder/cream tends to go for the olive/light tan hued powders.


*Imagine the Joker from Tim Burton's Batman when his "flesh toned" make-up smeared.


----------



## Darkness

Ginnel said:


> If it only happened to people who wore black a lot I think it would be a lot easier to spot and a lot easier to cure



Unless you're in Vienna. About every other person on the street seems to wear black here.


----------



## Desert Hare

Darkness said:


> Right, being Goth is more about sacking Rome and such things.



Right, Edward Gibbon nailed it.



Ginnel said:


> Nope its all in American



Awesome. I'm gonna try to see it. 

Did you see it in the theater or is it on video?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> *Neons the Goths*
> .



That's called Cybergoth, Perky Goth, Raver Goth, Raver....  I can't think of the other names.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> *Neons the Goths*
> 
> What have I done?! all the pretty goths!!
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't think that one through




Nah, that just makes them Cyber Goths


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Hot rock?  There's no hot rocks involved... Except on the fireplace. What kind of sauna are you talking about? I'm talking about real finnish sauna, the only REAL kind of sauna




Finish Sauna is the only real Sauna. All others variants are just pale imitations of the real thing. (?)

Suicide, never contemplated it (except in an academical fashion). I think I'll find out soon enough (e.g. in 60-80 years?) how it is to be dead, no need to hasten the process.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Finish Sauna is the only real Sauna. All others variants are just pale imitations of the real thing. (?)




Ah, good german.
*pats Mustrum on the head and feeds him a magic cookie*


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Nah, that just makes them Cyber Goths




 Hmm, that could actually work.

A new sub-culture for the 21st Century.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Hmm, that could actually work.
> 
> A new sub-culture for the 21st Century.




Not really.  They existed since the late 1990s.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Ah, good german.
> *pats Mustrum on the head and feeds him a magic cookie*




The savusauna is the _original_ Finnish sauna.


----------



## Ginnel

Desert Hare said:


> I figured as much.
> 
> 
> Get freaky, huh? Well, I am hoping that my future husband will be into bondage. It does turn me on.



Being tied down to the bed is kinda cool not being able to do anything, if your going to use handcuffs though get a reasonable pair, my first girlfriend broke hers while were erm mid flow 

I couldn't really see the turn on going any further than being strapped down though 

We gave one of those inflatable chairs with velcro straps a go too, but it wasn't very stable and access to bits you might want to access was limited 

hmmm I think I've kept this post grandma friendly only time will tell


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> Being tied down to the bed is kinda cool not being able to do anything, if your going to use handcuffs though get a reasonable pair, my first girlfriend broke hers while were erm mid flow




I already have a pair; industrial strength. I used them when I made my first citizen's arrest.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel, I take it you and your girl friend are competing with Rev for the title of TMI?


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> That's called Cybergoth, Perky Goth, Raver Goth, Raver.... I can't think of the other names.



The cross over between Rave/Dance and Goths is quite amusing they share sooo much, right down to the music and clothes 

Perky Goth, the aforementioned girlfriend was one.

Get out of my way! or I'll just walk around you!


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> The savusauna is the _original_ Finnish sauna.




Yeah, maybe. But we finns learned that there's a better way of making a sauna, and the modern version is the only real sauna now. Savusaunas are mostly a Karelian tradition thingy, and doesn't really hold much appeal to most finns.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Ginnel, I take it you and your girl friend are competing with Rev for the title of TMI?



Your right, I think I win though 
but Aeson was asking about stuff and well I thought I'd oblige 

Saunas = bleh!
I dislike the extreme warmth and the inability to breathe properly which has been my only experience of Saunas, I would of course give it a go again like I do with pretty much all things I don't like


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> Get out of my way! or I'll just walk around you!




*Get out of my way! or I'll flatten you with a steam roller!*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLlUgilKqms]Austin Powers 1 - Steam Roller Scene[/ame]​


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Hmm, that could actually work.
> 
> A new sub-culture for the 21st Century.




It's nothing new, just hit Google Image Search with "Cyber Goth" and you'll see few examples.

Now the Cyber Victorian sub-sub-sub-sub-culture is a new thing.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> It's nothing new, just hit Google Image Search with "Cyber Goth" and you'll see few examples.
> 
> Now the Cyber Victorian sub-sub-sub-sub-culture is a new thing.




 That just proves how uninformed I am.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> That just proves how uninformed I am.




Don't worry, the Goth scene is quite complicated. Going around the world, even the meaning of the word itself tends to fluctuate a bit. Not to mention the meaning of the word for the Goths themselves, and on the other hand for the general public.


----------



## Desert Hare

Oh man, that coffee hit me back with a vengeance.

I've got some really bad gas.  

*Cracks open the window in the hive*


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Oh man, that coffee hit me back with a vengeance.
> 
> I've got some really bad gas.
> 
> *Cracks open the window in the hive*




*pops out a cigarette*
*lights a match*
KABOOM!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> *pops out a cigarette*
> *lights a match*
> KABOOM!




ACME Cigarettes. Gets them every time.


----------



## Desert Hare

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> ACME Cigarettes. Gets them every time.




I think the boom was in relation to the noxious fumes emanating from my rear end.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, I quit anyways, so the Kaboom wasn't a bad thing...


----------



## Desert Hare

Well I'm gonna go get some breakfast. I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## Ginnel

Desert Hare said:


> I think the boom was in relation to the noxious fumes emanating from my rear end.





And therein lies the Joke my dear Hare, taking the situation of cigarette lighting up to create a boom from a fart and playing with the audiences expectations by saying it was infact the cigarette itself which caused the explosion


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Your right, I think I win though
> but Aeson was asking about stuff and well I thought I'd oblige



I want details from women that are with other women. You are just making me jealous.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I figured as much.
> 
> 
> Get freaky, huh? Well, I am hoping that my future husband will be into bondage. It does turn me on.



In case anyone asks. Never tried it myself but curious to give it a go sometime.



Relique du Madde said:


> Kind of like white powder and white facial cream on Black Goths, it doesn't; or at least not for me*.  However, many of the Mexican goths I seen who does wear powder/cream tends to go for the olive/light tan hued powders.
> 
> 
> *Imagine the Joker from Tim Burton's Batman when his "flesh toned" make-up smeared.



I haven't seen many with a darker skin color that were goths. Most were Japanese or white. I was curious. I was also a little worried you might be offended.


----------



## Aeson

Anyone think Rebecca has Goldmoon tied up in a foxhole somewhere? I kind of expected her to have come by. I guess they're keeping her busy.


----------



## Desert Hare

Mmmm....nothing quite like a bowl of hot chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Mmmm....nothing quite like a bowl of hot chicken noodle soup.




If my girlfriend has bothered to do the dishes, I'll be making potato mash and meatball-sauce today. My specialty. :drool:


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Mmmm....nothing quite like a bowl of rabbit stew.



FIFY.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> If my girlfriend has bothered to do the dishes, I'll be making potato mash and meatball-sauce today. My specialty. :drool:



Not much of a dish washer? Funny you should say that. I just started my dishwasher.lol


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Not much of a dish washer? Funny you should say that. I just started my dishwasher.lol




Neither of us are . And we don't have a dishwasher machine . It's been actually at least two weeks since we've had clean dishes. If either needs anything, it's just wash that item and let the rest be


----------



## Blackrat

Did ENW just fluke for anyone else?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Did ENW just fluke for anyone else?



Been a might slow for me. I thought it was on my end.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Neither of us are . And we don't have a dishwasher machine . It's been actually at least two weeks since we've had clean dishes. If either needs anything, it's just wash that item and let the rest be



Dishes tend to pile up here also. I had all the dishes taken care of Saturday morning. Let gamers loose in a house and it fills up with dirty dishes again quick. 


Speaking of dishes. My oatmeal just threw up in my microwave. I had to clean it up.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Speaking of dishes. My oatmeal just threw up in my microwave. I had to clean it up.




Dude! You need to learn to watch the microwave closely when making oatmeal


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Dude! You need to learn to watch the microwave closely when making oatmeal



I was also dealing with the trash that is created when gamers gather in one place. I'm telling you that 2 gaming groups on the same weekend creates more work after they leave than before they arrive. In other words I was busy. I looked up when I smelled the apple and cinnamon and saw an oatmeal avalanche.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Did ENW just fluke for anyone else?




Totally putzed out on my end. I started up a new game of Master of Orion 2 to fill the time gap.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> FIFY.




Awww. 

That poor little bunny.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Totally putzed out on my end. I started up a new game of Master of Orion 2 to fill the time gap.



I think that I have a copy of that buried around here somewhere.


Desert Hare said:


> Awww.
> 
> That poor little bunny.



I have in fact never eaten rabbit or rabbit stew.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> If my girlfriend has bothered to do the dishes, I'll be making potato mash and meatball-sauce today. My specialty. :drool:




You have a recipe? I'd love to give that one a try.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> I think that I have a copy of that buried around here somewhere.



Fun game. The sequel effing sucks though.



Aeson said:


> I have in fact never eaten rabbit or rabbit stew.



I couldnb't hold it against you if you did or wanted to. I'd just feel sorry for the animal, espeecially if its a cute [or fluffy] one. 

Chickens imo, are not cute.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> As the most senior member on at the moment I'm making the call. You get the next one. I think it's time.



It's more a question of being around at the right time.







Blackrat said:


> I can't do that anymore. I'm a responsible man nowdays



Liar.







Aeson said:


> How about a virtual HiveCon? We get everyone together via webcams.



I has not the webcam.







Lord Tirian said:


> Isn't that like the hive already is? Just with moving pictures?



Newfangled technology!  Moving pictures?  Ha!  It'll never catch on.







Desert Hare said:


> Mornin' Mornin'!
> 
> Anybody on?



Now, yes.







Darkness said:


> Morning.



Eep!  It's a mod, hide the liquor and drugs!







Blackrat said:


> *Gnaws on the bunny's ear*



Is it Easter already?  Goes in search of creme eggs.







Desert Hare said:


> I'm not sure Eric's Grandma would approve. Lord knows I don't want my goodies shmeared all over the intertubes anyway.



Mmm.  Goodies.







Desert Hare said:


> Ahw, nobody loves me.
> 
> *goes off to cry in a corner*



*Looks at the Hive*
It looks to me like a whole buncha people love you, and showed up when you did.  Your problem is getting up WAY to early.







Demongirl said:


> Girls' more insatiable than me.



Yeah, yeah.  Just rub it in why don't you.  And by "it", I mean massage oil.







Desert Hare said:


> Maybe I'm just too prude.



It's just a matter of distinguishing what's right for you from what's right for other people.







Relique du Madde said:


> Does that mean it's alright if we got you married and had it annulled 5 minutes later THEN took the pictures??



I think really the pictures have to be taken DURING the marriage.  It'll be a dangerous mission, but I volunteer.







Blackrat said:


> Don't worry. This is actually still quite fast for the Hive. Sometimes it's lucky if we get 20 posts for a whole day.



And sometimes we burn through and entire 1,000 posts in 42 hours.







Desert Hare said:


> So I guess yesterday was a fluke?



No, that's the bit at the end of a whale.


Relique du Madde said:


> You are a rare woman.



Dang, I prefer mine medium well.







Desert Hare said:


> Thanks, my sister thinks so too.



Oooh, there's a sister.  I don't suppose she stayed in AZ?  


Ginnel said:


> ENworld died on me last night I had a clip of the blues brothers and had typed
> 
> its 200 posts till a new hive, we have a full tank of gas, its dark and we're wearing sunglasses.
> 
> *Hit it!*



Fair enough, then.  I forgive you for abandoning me.


Aeson said:


> A Mexican Goth? How does the pale skin work?



Oddly.







Desert Hare said:


> Right, Edward Gibbon nailed it.



Excuse, I'm still only part way through.  Could we use spoiler tags or something.  You guys totally ruined the end for me!







Desert Hare said:


> Well I'm gonna go get some breakfast. I'll be back in a bit.



Good bye.







Aeson said:


> Anyone think Rebecca has Goldmoon tied up in a foxhole somewhere? I kind of expected her to have come by. I guess they're keeping her busy.



I think we have to live with Goldmoon only every few days.  Her life is unpredictable.







Desert Hare said:


> Mmmm....nothing quite like a bowl of hot chicken noodle soup.



Hello, again.

Chicken soup for breakfast?







Blackrat said:


> Did ENW just fluke for anyone else?



No, I was asleep.

Then I woke up.

And then. . .  FLURRY OF POSTS!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Oooh, there's a sister.  I don't suppose she stayed in AZ?  F



Unless there is another. She is a he without the he parts. 

It was discussed earlier yesterday.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> You have a recipe? I'd love to give that one a try.




Is all in my head.
Potato mash isn't that hard to do .
Just mash some boiled potatos 

The sauce is a bit trickier.

First you brown a 3/4 dl of wheat flour in oil. When it's browned you add half a liter cold water and whip. Add in a stock cube and whip. Then add a big spoonful of tomato paste (or big squeeze of ketchup if you're lazy), some mustard, pepper and other seasonings to your liking and mix well. Let it simmer and add halved meatballs. Let it simmer for a while more and then it's ready. (That is, if you didn't fail horrible, which is quite possible 'cause browning flour isn't easy )


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Fun game. The sequel effing sucks though.



Isn't it as old as you are?Haha



Desert Hare said:


> I couldnb't hold it against you if you did or wanted to. I'd just feel sorry for the animal, espeecially if its a cute [or fluffy] one.
> 
> Chickens imo, are not cute.



I don't think I've eaten anything that counts as cute. Sadly that could be a double meaning also.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Unless there is another. She is a he without the he parts.
> 
> It was discussed earlier yesterday.



Oh that's right, so it was.  That was just before I showed up, so not as deeply ingrained.  Hrmm. . .

 . . .

*shrug*

I've been at sea a LONG time.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Oooh, there's a sister.  I don't suppose she stayed in AZ?






Aeson said:


> Unless there is another. She is a he without the he parts.
> 
> It was discussed earlier yesterday.



No, no other. 

Aeson is right. My sister used to be my brother.

-

Hafrog, do purposefully make it impossible for someone to quote your multiquote?


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Isn't it as old as you are?Haha



I was referring to Master of Orion 3.



Aeson said:


> I don't think I've eaten anything that counts as cute. Sadly that could be a double meaning also.



I ate a quail once; in a restaurant in case you're getting ideas.

I came to realize afterwards that are beatiful creatures.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Hafrog, do purposefully make it impossible for someone to quote your multiquote?



Not at all.

I forgot to mention it before, but the Hive does have one hive only restriction.

No more than three posts in a row by the same user.  So when doing catch up, you have to multiquote in the extreme.  Our member-in-absentis, the monkly mushroom, Mycanid, dubbed this "Flurry of Posts".

So, I caught up with everything in a rush.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I was referring to Master of Orion 3.



I was referring to your tender age.


Desert Hare said:


> I ate a quail once; in a restaurant in case you're getting ideas.
> 
> I came to realize afterwards that are beatiful creatures.



I don't think I've eaten quail. chicken and turkey is the extent of my fowl consumption I believe.


hafrogman said:


> Not at all.
> 
> I forgot to mention it before, but the Hive does have one hive only restriction.
> 
> No more than three posts in a row by the same user.  So when doing catch up, you have to multiquote in the extreme.  Our member-in-absentis, the monkly mushroom, Mycanid, dubbed this "Flurry of Posts".
> 
> So, I caught up with everything in a rush.



That rule isn't always adhered to.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I don't think I've eaten anything that counts as cute. Sadly that could be a double meaning also.



You've eaten Lamb surely?

[sblock=bleat]





[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson

Froggy, here's your sign.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> That rule isn't always adhered to.



No, but it's generally not a good idea to abuse it.  Especially when there's a mod lurking around. *COUGHNarknessCOUGH*


----------



## Desert Hare

GOOD Morning Ginnel! 

*gives the kitty a kiss on the head*


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> You've eaten Lamb surely?
> 
> [sblock=bleat]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]



I've eaten some of this but I don't think I've eaten that.

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Froggy, here's your sign.



Dangit, I knew I should have spent all my time writing Care-bear furry-plushy slash fanfiction erotica!


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Dangit, I knew I should have spent all my time writing Care-bear furry-plushy slash fanfiction erotica!




Wow, that's disturbed.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> No, but it's generally not a good idea to abuse it.  Especially when there's a mod lurking around. *COUGHNarknessCOUGH*



I don't think they've made an issue of it in some time but you're right that is shouldn't be abused.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Someone mentioned Master of Orion II? A real gem in gaming!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Dangit, I knew I should have spent all my time writing Care-bear furry-plushy slash fanfiction erotica!



Should have or should NOT have?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Ginnel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've eaten Lamb surely?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've eaten some of this but I don't think I've eaten that.
Click to expand...


And don't call him Shirley.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> And don't call him Shirley.



But you can call me Al.


----------



## Desert Hare

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Someone mentioned Master of Orion II? A real gem in gaming!




Indeed and agreed.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Should have or should NOT have?



I probably meant to write "Not".  But it works either way.  Presumably if I wasn't writing it, I was reading other peoples (there's quite the community), and that's what triggered the sign.

So I SHOULD have been writing my own.

...


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> But you can call me Al.




Bundy?


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Bundy?



Bodyguard.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> I probably meant to write "Not".  But it works either way.  Presumably if I wasn't writing it, I was reading other peoples (there's quite the community), and that's what triggered the sign.
> 
> So I SHOULD have been writing my own.
> 
> ...




I've written some erotica myself but I'm not sharing any of it here.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> I probably meant to write "Not".  But it works either way.  Presumably if I wasn't writing it, I was reading other peoples (there's quite the community), and that's what triggered the sign.
> 
> So I SHOULD have been writing my own.
> 
> ...




and here I thought it was all the attempts to find 2 Girls and a Cup.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Bodyguard.




Al Bodyguard?


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Bundy?



I feel like Al Bundy some times. 


Desert Hare said:


> I've written some erotica myself but I'm not sharing any of it here.



Well you can't share it here anyway. Now if you wanted to share with us hivers then there are ways of making it happen.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> I've written some erotica myself but I'm not sharing any of it here.



Iiiinteresting.







Desert Hare said:


> Al Bodyguard?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqrKejQTynk&feature=related]Paul Simon[/ame]


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> and here I thought it was all the attempts to find 2 Girls and a Cup.




ROFL!!!

*bang*

*crash*

*Still ROFLIing*

Oh god, oh my god.

Hahahahaha!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Oh, oh, oh, *wheeze*



*OW!*


Sheesh Aeson, I think I woke up my house mate.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I feel like Al Bundy some times.



I could see you falling for Peg.  Tall.  Redhead.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Well you can't share it here anyway. Now if you wanted to share with us hivers then there are ways of making it happen.




Some of the subject matter might be a bit disturbing to some of you though.
Necrophilia, incest, etc...


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Some of the subject matter might be a bit disturbing to some of you though...




Wait, I thought you were supposed to be quite conservative


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> and here I thought it was all the attempts to find 2 Girls and a Cup.



It's not like it's DIFFICULT to find.  Doesn't it have its own website?

I much prefer the reaction videos.  Have you ever seen Kermit watching it?


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> ROFL!!!
> 
> *bang*
> 
> *crash*
> 
> *Still ROFLIing*
> 
> Oh god, oh my god.
> 
> Hahahahaha!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Oh, oh, oh, *wheeze*
> 
> 
> 
> *OW!*
> 
> 
> Sheesh Aeson, I think I woke up my house mate.



*victory dance*


hafrogman said:


> I could see you falling for Peg.  Tall.  Redhead.



but this red head would have to want to have sex with me.  You are right though. Sadly Goldmoon's name isn't Peg.lol


----------



## Ginnel

Desert Hare said:


> GOOD Morning Ginnel!
> 
> *gives the kitty a kiss on the head*



Meow? I've been here all morning  



hafrogman said:


> And don't call him Shirley.



And its still funny, col

chuckle out loud


Aeson said:


> But you can call me Al.





hafrogman said:


> Bodyguard.



Paul Simon and a nice alternative to the usual one or two songs that get sung here  



Desert Hare said:


> I've written some erotica myself but I'm not sharing any of it here.



I found it helpful when I was younger reading a bit to get ideas of stuff to do 

purity tests also helped, well the purity test did

WARNING!!! Link may not be for the faint hearted or even prudish, not for graphical reasons though.
1000 Point Purity Test
WARNING!!!
I think I'm around 69% pure last time I did it I can't believe I will have dropped down too many points


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Wait, I thought you were supposed to be quite conservative




No, not necessarily. I do have my porn collection and it the writing helps to curb my libido.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Some of the subject matter might be a bit disturbing to some of you though.
> Necrophilia, incest, etc...



I doubt it would disturb me anymore than I am already.

What?


Blackrat said:


> Wait, I thought you were supposed to be quite conservative



She's conserving her kink.


hafrogman said:


> It's not like it's DIFFICULT to find.  Doesn't it have its own website?
> 
> I much prefer the reaction videos.  Have you ever seen Kermit watching it?



I think I have.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> *victory dance*



 Do you not need pants?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOh1tQ3VbkA]YouTube - I am Weasel[/ame]


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> Meow? I've been here all morning




Sorry, cutie. I hadn't noticed you till then.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> No, not necessarily. I do have my porn collection and it the writing helps to curb my libido.



there's a lot to be said for porn.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> *victory dance*






Ginnel said:


> Do you not need pants?




 Yes.

EDIT: Or at least underwear.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Sorry, cutie. I hadn't noticed you till then.



That's it. I'm changing my avatar and putting Ginnel's picture in my signature.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Yes.
> 
> EDIT: Or at least underwear.



*puts on pants*


----------



## Desert Hare

Sh*t. I did wake up my house mate with that ROFLing.

He's not pleased.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> That's it. I'm changing my avatar and putting Ginnel's picture in my signature.




What can I say? I've already stated my soft spot for cute and fluffy little animals.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Wait, I thought you were supposed to be quite conservative



Well, it wouldn't surprise me if she was, and still wrote such things. It's all about repressed desires. 

And that might not just be true for Conversatives.  

Nudist probably write poems about wearing clothes in public or the beach.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Sh*t. I did wake up my house mate with that ROFLing.
> 
> He's not pleased.



Did you really? That's awesome.


Desert Hare said:


> What can I say? I've already stated my soft spot for cute and fluffy little animals.



I see.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Did you really? That's awesome.




Indeed I did.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> That's it. I'm changing my avatar and putting Ginnel's picture in my signature.



As long as you don't use the one from my signature to put into yours 




Desert Hare said:


> What can I say? I've already stated my soft spot for cute and fluffy little animals.



Heh you know I think of everyone as the person behind the keyboard not the avatar myself 

I just see the Avatar as an expression of themselves.
This is why I like seeing real life pictures of people it often conflicts with my preconceived images of them


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> What can I say? I've already stated my soft spot for cute and fluffy little animals.



Frogs are cute.  But not fluffy.







Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Nudists probably write poems about wearing clothes in public or the beach.



Oh yeah. . . all that supple fabric.  With the wrinkles. . . oh god, and the static cling.  Running my hands across the weave, feeling every fiber.  And, mmmmm, cotton.  Ooooooh.  *drool*

*ahem*

Excuse me.

Must be off to work now.  See you all it a bit.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> What can I say? I've already stated my soft spot for cute and fluffy little animals.




Like little rats? *blink blink*


----------



## Aeson

I'm 95.3% pure. I need some corruption. I didn't check many of the options on the test.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Indeed I did.



You da girl.


Ginnel said:


> As long as you don't use the one from my signature to put into yours



 That was my intent.


Ginnel said:


> Heh you know I think of everyone as the person behind the keyboard not the avatar myself
> 
> I just see the Avatar as an expression of themselves.
> This is why I like seeing real life pictures of people it often conflicts with my preconceived images of them



What is your preconceived image of me?


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> I just see the Avatar as an expression of themselves.
> 
> This is why I like seeing real life pictures of people it often conflicts with my preconceived images of them



I know theres a human being behind the computer scrren associated with the screen name and avatar, but I just can't help myself when I see a cute [or fluffy] animal. 



hafrogman said:


> Frogs are cute.  But not fluffy.



Some frogs, not all; sorry to say but the frog in your avatar isn't very cute. However, the pic you linked to yesterday is a very nice picture of you. You remind me of my cousin Eddie in England.



Blackrat said:


> Like little rats? *blink blink*



If I see a rat and it doesn't look menacing [like your avatar is] then yes.

I find mice, that is the ones that don't have red eyes, to be cuter than rats in general though.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:
			
		

> Purity Test



Okay, I got to question #35 and got bored of checking ALL the boxes. If I went through that test, I'm quite sure I'd check majority of them.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> If I see a rat and it doesn't look menacing [like your avatar is] then yes.




Maybe one like my old avatar


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Okay, I got to question #35 and got bored of checking ALL the boxes. If I went through that test, I'm quite sure I'd check majority of them.



there should be an option to check all then uncheck the ones you haven't done.lol


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> You da girl.




Maybe, but it's his houseboat. I really can't be bothered to look for a new place right now. 

I never woke him up early before though. So he's letting it slide.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Maybe one like my old avatar



It's cute, but not cute enough.

It would me cuter it htat little rat was using  alightsaber to cut off a chunk of cheese and then eat the cheese.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Maybe, but it's his houseboat. I really can't be bothered to look for a new place right now.
> 
> I never woke him up early before though. So he's letting it slide.



I know. You should try to be considerate. 

Does he work 2nd shift or something?


----------



## Aeson

hare, I'm starting to think you're too good for this place. We need to drag people down in the gutter. I'd hate to see you get dirty. In truth I'd love to see how dirty you can get but I don't want you going somewhere you don't want to.


----------



## Aeson

17 posts until froggy gets his chance at making a new hive. Don't squish the frog.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Okay, I got to question #35 and got bored of checking ALL the boxes. If I went through that test, I'm quite sure I'd check majority of them.



Well yah, its probably better to do with a group of people, thats what we used to do a Uni, and then deliberately doing stuff to lower the score 

There are some you won't tick though thats for sure the first section is really tame 

Don't stop yet I'm intrigued now 
*[sblock=purity test sections]*

*Section 1: The Virgin Stuff.*

*Section 2: Auto-erotica and Mono-sexualism.*

*Section 3: Male Relations.*

*Section 4: Female Relations*

*Section 5: Group Relations*

*Section 6: Locality.*

*Section 7: Style.*

*Section 8: The Kinky Stuff.*

*Section 9: Bondage.*

Section 10: Drugs.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson

I guess I need to head off to bed. I tried to stay up for Heroes to finish downloading but that's taking forever for some reason.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> I know. You should try to be considerate.
> 
> Does he work 2nd shift or something?




Two days, two nights, four off

Today being the fourth day.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm 95.3% pure.




I have one thing to say...

HA!


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> 17 posts until froggy gets his chance at making a new hive. Don't squish the frog.



And I'm even here.  Whee!


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Some frogs, not all; sorry to say but the frog in your avatar isn't very cute. However, the pic you linked to yesterday is a very nice picture of you. You remind me of my cousin Eddie in England.



Us English guys look all alike.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> And I'm even here.  Whee!




Me 2.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Us English guys look all alike.




Poncy?


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Us English guys look all alike.



Hehe. Yeah, right.


----------



## hafrogman

New hive. 

Hopefully, I'm pretty close.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Poncy?





Desert Hare said:


> Hehe. Yeah, right.



I heard that!


----------



## The_Warlock

Close enough. transfer of consciousness now commencing......


----------



## The_Warlock

Three....


----------



## The_Warlock

Two...


----------



## The_Warlock

One...


----------



## hafrogman

Yeah, everybody out.

Now.


----------



## The_Warlock

Everybody Outta the Pool!


----------



## Desert Hare

Aaw, I never got the chance to get in the pool.

 Waitaminute.....enworld has a pool?


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Aaw, I never got the chance to get in the pool.
> 
> Waitaminute.....enworld has a pool?



Yeah, it's on the roof.

Seniors get a passkey to the secret elevator.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, it's on the roof.
> 
> Seniors get a passkey to the secret elevator.




I already gave her the passkey.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> I have one thing to say...
> 
> HA!




Just means I still get to explore while deviants are bored with nothing new to do.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Out before the lock!


----------

